# LIVERPOOL | Projects & Construction



## Gherkin

I thought I'd share Liverpool's developments with the rest of the World :cheers: 

Current skyline (thanks to adman)
















Posted by and credit to _Martin. S_ 


Martin S said:


> *Liverpool Development Summary​*
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*SKYSCRAPERS​*__________________________________________________________________​These are the buildings of twenty or more storeys that are transforming the city skyline or promise to do in the not too distant future.
> 
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION*​
> 
> *Beetham West Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 40 storey residential tower on the corner of King Edward Street and Brook Street (near to the first Beetham Tower). Work commenced early August 2005.
> 
> Location: King Edward Street, by Brook Street
> Project Value:
> Developer: Beetham
> Architect: Aedas
> Commenced: Early August 2005
> Finish:Early 2008
> Status (Apr '07): Tower topped out 26.04.06. Cladding to 3/4 of full height. Crane still in place.
> *Go to Beetham website *
> *Go to forum thread. *
> 
> 
> *Alexandra Tower *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A residential tower with 201 apartments and ground floor commercial units.
> Location: North west corner of Princes Dock.
> Height: 288' (27 storeys)
> Project Value:
> Developer: Millennium Estates
> Architect: AFL
> Commenced: January 2005
> Finish: December 2007 / January 2008
> Status (April '07): Superstructure to 17 levels, service core to 20.
> 
> *Go to forum thread. *
> *Construction Photo Gallery*
> 
> *Vermont Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 22 storey tower forming the centrepoint of the Sefton Street Quarter, a mixed development of 6 blocks of 398 residential units with office, retail, restaurant/ bar/ leisure and hotel uses and underground car parking. Planning permission obtained August 2006.
> 
> Location: Land bounded by Sefton Street, Parliament Street, Stanhope Street and Caryl Street, Liverpool L8
> Project Value: £100m.
> Developer: Vermont Developments
> Architect: Falconer Chester
> Commenced: Late 2006
> Completion:
> Status (April '07): Foundation work in progress.
> 
> *Go to forum thread.*
> 
> 
> *PLANNING PERMISSION OBTAINED​*
> 
> *Lime Street Gateway​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 27 storey, 280' high tower on the site of the 16 storey Concourse House at the corner of Lime Street and Skelhorne Street. Mixed use development including retail and office units and adjoining retail units, 152 apartments and new pedestrian concourse on site of existing single storey shops.
> 
> Status (April '07): Project timescale affected by compulsory purchase problems with retail units. Demolition expected to commence on completion of adjacent roadworks in Lime Street.
> 
> *Central Village​  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two towers of 25 and 20 storeys forming the centrepiece of a £160 million apartment, hotel, professional, retail and leisure development of the land surrounding Central underground station between Bold Street and Ranelagh Street by developers Ballymore Properties and Merepark. Buildings of 9, 9 and 5 storeys also to be constructed. To include a water feature and new pedestrian and vehicular linkages. Planning permission obtained August 2006.
> 
> Location: Former Central High Level Station site.
> Project Value: £160m.
> Developer: Ballymore/Merepark
> Architect: Woods Bagot
> Commence: Early 2007
> Finish:
> Status (April '07): Works to former railway retaining walls and bridges in progress prior to commencement of main construction.
> 
> *Go to developer's website*
> 
> *Go to Forum thread.*
> 
> *Kings Waterfront Towers​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One 23 storey and one 8 storey residential tower forming phase I of the residential development.
> 
> Location: South end of Kings Dock (formerly a car park).
> Project Value:
> Developer: David McLean
> Architect:
> Commencement: 2007
> Completion:
> Status (April '07): Planning permission granted. No work yet commenced on site.
> 
> *Queens Dock Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 22 storey tower with 118 flats, a 3 storey block with garden decks fronting onto Queens Dock and a 3 storey block of flats fronting onto Sefton Street. Development will include a health club, shops and bars and will be faced in a smooth cladding comprising coloured glazing panels and sheet zinc.
> 
> Location: Site bounded by Queens Dock, the Dolby Hotel, Sefton Street and Mariners Wharf
> Height: 68.5m. (22 storeys)
> Project Value: £15 million
> Developer: Lotta Properties Ltd.
> Architect: Chapman Robinson
> Commence:
> Finish:
> Status (April 07): Planning permission granted. No work yet commenced on site.
> 
> Go to forum thread
> 
> *IN THE PLANNING PROCESS​*
> 
> *Princes Dock 3A​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 32 storey tower with a height of 112.5m. (A.O.D.) containing 1/2 bedroom apartments, a hotel, offices and mixed commercial development including car parks, ancillary uses and associated infrastructure. Will have a semi-enclosed plaza with cafes and a seating area with views over the dock basin.
> 
> Location: North east side of Princes Dock.
> Developer: Mersey Property Company Ltd.
> Architect: RMJM (London)
> Status (April '07): Revised planning application submitted 12.01.07 (previous design was for 36 storey tower). Decision still awaited.
> 
> *Go to Forum thread. *
> 
> 
> *PROPOSALS & RUMOURS​*
> 
> *King Edward Tower​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two residential towers on the site of the derelict King Edward pub.
> Location: West side of King Edward Street.
> First renderings made available 19.01.07.
> 
> Status (April '07): Formal announcement still awaited.
> 
> *Go to forum thread. *
> 
> *Brunswick Quay Tower​*
> 
> An 'iconic' mixed use development on the site of the closed Brunswick Dock Small Business Centre. This is to take the place of the 51 storey tower proposal designed by Ian Simpson and rejected following a public inquiry by government minister Ruth Kelly. Whether it will include a significantly tall building has not been divulged, nor the name of the architect. Announced by Maro Developments in early 2007.
> 
> Status (April '07): No further announcement.
> 
> *Albany Tower​*
> 
> A tower proposed for the Old Hall Street area.
> 
> *RSA Tower​*
> 
> A proposal for the development of the Royal Sun Alliance Car Park.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*LIVERPOOL WATERS​*__________________________________________________________________​A £5.5 billion development of the former Central Docks to include 50 storey plus office and apartment towers, a monorail to Liverpool John Lennon Airport and a cruise liner terminal. The brainchild of Peel Holdings, owners of the Mersey Docks and John Lennon Airport, it is to be developed over a period of 50 years with the obtaining of planning consent expected to take five years. It will complement the equally ambitious Wirral Waters scheme announced earlier for the East Float in Wallasey (see below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*LIVERPOOL ONE (The Paradise Street Development Area)​*__________________________________________________________________​The £1,000 million mainly retail development in central Liverpool billed as the largest regeneration project in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £1,000 million plan for the transformation of the southern part of the city centre to provide 1 million square feet of retail space plus residential and media / commercial developments.
> 
> Completion: In stages up to and including 2008.
> 
> *Go to Paradise Project website. *
> 
> *Individual Buildings:*​
> *Chavasse Park*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre of the development will be the reconstructed Chavasse Park. This will incorporate a large underground car park and be flanked on its south side by an excavated section of the historic Old Dock.
> 
> Status (April '07): Underground car park structurally complete. Tunnel access to car park from the Strand under construction. Park surface being installed using specially engineered soil on top of polystyrene blocks.
> 
> *Debenhams*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Corner of South John Street and Lord Street (west side)
> Status (April '07): Building externally complete and fit-out commencing.
> 
> *Friends Meeting House/BBC Radio Merseyside *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: North side of Hanover Street, alongside School Lane.
> This building replace the former Friends Meeting House and BBC Radio Merseyside headquarters in Paradise Street that have now been demolished.
> 
> Completed and opened: Late 2006.
> 
> Herbert of Liverpool​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located on the corner of Hanover Street and School Lane, it provides a salon and training school for Herbert of Liverpool hairdressers following their displacement from Paradise Street. Herbert's former building in Paradise Street now demolished.
> 
> Started on site: Early 2005
> Completed and opened:Late 2006
> 
> *Strand Apartment Block*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tallest building in Liverpool One, a 17 storey tower and 11 storey tower by internationally acclaimed architect Cesar Pelli will front onto the Strand to the South of the existing Halifax Building.
> 
> Commenced: Late 2006
> 
> Status (April '07): Two service cores underway with the tallest nearing 10 storeys. Work commenced on main structure.
> 
> *John Lewis*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Corner of Paradise Street and Canning Place (west side)
> This will provide 240,000 sq.ft of retail space over four floors with basement servicing.
> Architect: John McAslan and Partners
> 
> Status (April '07): Externally complete. Fit out in progress.
> 
> *Peters Lane*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A covered shopping arcade linking the existing shopping area in Church Street with Liverpool One. Will be partially constructed inside existing buildings.
> 
> Status (April '07): HMV shop relocated and work commenced on arcade.
> 
> *Paradise Street Apartment Tower*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status (April '07): Tallest freestanding crane in Britain erected to commence work on the tower.
> 
> *Paradise Street Multiplex Cinema*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 14 screen Odeon multiplex cinema under construction in Paradise Street on the site of the former bus station and car park, which was demolished in January 2006.
> 
> Status (April '07): Steel frame completed and cladding in progress.
> 
> Canning Place Car Park​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Canning Place to the east of the police headquarters.
> New multi-storey car park. Includes a security screen to the police elevation.
> Completed and opened: November 2005
> 
> Status (April 2007): Work soon to commence on long span suspended footbridge to link car park to main development.
> 
> Bus interchange​_Rendering awaited_​Location: Canning Place to the immediate north of the police headquarters.
> A new bus station to replace the previous one in Paradise Street which has now been demolished.
> 
> Completed and opened: November 2005
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*KINGS WATERFRONT​*__________________________________________________________________​A major redevelopment of the former Kings Dock to create a new arena and convention centre, exhibition space, hotels and a large residential development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A development of the Kings Dock (formerly used as a car park and temporary concert venue) into an arena, convention and exhibition centre and a residential, hotel and office development. The site is to be developed on a long term basis up to 2018 and will on completion have 1700 homes as well as office and retail space.
> 
> Location: Kings Dock, South Waterfront
> Project Value: £143m.
> Developer: Liverpool Vision
> Masterplanner: Wilkinson Eyre
> 
> Status (April '07):
> Infrastructure: Work officially commenced 04.07.05. Now well advanced with new roads, paving and trees. Further infrastructure work will take place as other parts of the site are developed.
> 
> Arena and Convention Centre (ACC Liverpool)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 10,000 seat arena, convention centre and exhibition centre with central 'Galleria' containing retail and leisure facilities.
> 
> Architect: Wilkinson Eyre
> Contractor: Bovis Lend Lease.
> Commenced: 12.10.05.
> Completion: Late 2007.
> 
> Status (April '07): Topped out 26.04.07. Structurally complete. Cladding and glazing well advanced. Internal fit-out in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-storey car park: A car park to serve the new arena. It is to be surrounded by apartment blocks to be constructed by Artisan on the north, south and east sides.
> 
> Completed and open late 2006.
> 
> Apartment Towers (see under 'Skyscrapers): Two residential towers on the south side of the site. One 23 storeys, the other 17 storeys.
> Developer: McLean Developments.
> Status (April '07): Planning permission obtained. No work on site.
> 
> Hotels​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two hotels planned for the north east corner of the site. One a Stalbridge and the other Jory's Inn.
> 
> Commenced: Late 2006
> Status (April '07): Two cranes working on reinforced concrete frame.
> 
> *Go to Project website *
> 
> *Construction Photo Gallery*
> 
> Apartments​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apartment block to be erected by Artisan around the multi-storey car park.
> 
> Commence: Early 2007
> Complete: 2008
> 
> Status (April '07): Foundation piling in progress.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*PRINCES DOCK​*__________________________________________________________________​An office and residential development on the historic Princes Dock north of the Pier Head. Work commenced in the mid-1990s and, to date, three office blocks, a pair of residential towers, a multi-storey car park, two hotels and extensive infrastructure works have been completed.
> 
> In addition to the mid-rise developments listed here, the 27 storey Alexandra residential tower is under construction and the 32 storey Princes 3A residential tower is about to enter the planning process (See Skyscrapers above)
> 
> *Go to forum thread.*
> 
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION*​
> *Malmaison Hotel​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 11 storey 'boutique style' hotel with 131 rooms and 41 luxury apartments.
> Location: South east side of Princes Dock (by Crowne Plaza hotel)
> Project Value:
> Developer:
> Architect:
> Contractor: Amec
> Commenced: 20th. June 2005
> Completion: Early 2007
> Status (April '07): Hotel opened on 26.01.07. Apartments still being fitted out and some finishing - off work on the cladding.
> 
> *Construction Photo Gallery*
> 
> *City Lofts (Princes Half Tide Dock)​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nine storey apartment development along the east side of Princes Half Tide Dock. It follows on from the succesful completion of the 21 and 11 storey towers on the east side of Princes Dock.
> Developer: City Lofts
> Commenced: Late 2006
> Status (April '07): Steel frame for one half of development erected.
> 
> *New World Square​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hotel and residential complex comprising 8 and 11 storey buildings and a 16 storey residential tower. The development will straddle the canal link extension and feature a public square. The present design represents the second redesign of a scheme which commenced as a series of curved blocks and was superseded by the present rectangular design but with a 25 storey residential tower.
> 
> Location: South West corner of dock (site of IoM Steam Packet Co. offices)
> Project Value: £133m.
> Developer: Lead Asset Strategies
> Architect:
> Commence: 2007
> Finish:
> Status (April '07): Planning permission granted. Start date unknown.
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*THE PIER HEAD​*__________________________________________________________________​The developments that will transform Liverpool's world famous waterfront.
> 
> *Museum of Liverpool​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £65million museum devoted to Liverpool on Mann Island, site of the abandoned Fourth Grace project. It will contain 10,000 square metres of exhibition space. The building will bridge the canal link and is intended to feature large exhibits currently in storage, which include the massive model of the Lutyens design for the Metropolitan Cathedral and a carriage from the Liverpool Overhead Railway.
> 
> Following a grant of £32.7m being awarded by the NWDA in mid-April 2006 and the announcement of a grant of £11m. from the Heritage Lottery Fund towards the internal fit-out (previously refused) in late January 2007, the project has been given the green light.
> 
> Prior to construction, an archaeological investigaton took place that exposed the former Manchester Dock and Chester Basin.
> 
> Architects: 3XN (Denmark)
> Status(April '07): Contract let to Gallifords 25.04.07. Construction work on site in connection with the canal link.
> Commencement: Imminent
> Completion: Main structure 2008, Interior fit-out: 2010
> 
> *Architect's website*
> 
> *Pier Head Canal Link​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scheme by British Waterways to link Princes Dock with the Canning Dock via a 110m. canal link across the Pier Head. The intention is to link the Leeds Liverpool canal with the South Docks to increase usage of this end of the canal and create a major tourist attraction.
> 
> Commenced: Late 2006
> Completion: 2007
> 
> Status (April '07): Pier Head hoarded off for excavation work. Section of tunnel across floating roadway cut completed. Work on tunnel in Museum of Liverpool area underway. Contracts understood to be let for remaining part of the work.
> 
> *Go to website *
> 
> *Mann Island Development​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mixed use scheme consisting of two residential blocks and an office block with retail and leisure use at ground floor level and a substantial public realm. It will involve the demolition of the unlisted former Voss Motors car showroom in Mann Island by Herbert Rowse. Planning permission obtained late 2006 following an interim ruling by UNESCO that its construction would not adversely affect the setting of the World Heritage Site.
> 
> Architect: Broadway Malyan
> 
> Commence: 2007
> Status (April '07): Work commenced on demolition of former car showroom.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*ROPEWALKS​*__________________________________________________________________​An ongoing regeneration of the area between Duke Street and Bold Street and surrounding streets to the south of the city centre - the long straight streets that were laid out to make ropes for sailing vessels. It also includes the regeneration of the Chinatown area.
> 
> Work has been underway for several years and completed projects to date include the FACT Centre in Wood Street, the East Village mixed use apartment / college / retail development in Duke Street, the Chinese Arch in Nelson Street, the Georgian style Dukes Terrace residential complex, Campbell square, office, apartment and bar / restaurant complex, public realm schemes and restoration of existing buildings
> 
> 
> *Elysian Fields​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 8 storey apartment building by developer Illiad on the site of the former Liverpool Community College building in Colquitt Street.
> 
> Status (Jan '07): Construction of frame and lift / service core well underway. Crane collapse in January '07 will have delayed progress.
> 
> *Duke Street Car Park Site​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A development of 82 apartments and penthouses.
> 
> Location: Former NCP car park site east corner of Duke St and Slater St
> Project Value:
> Developer: 2001 Developments
> Architect:
> Contractor
> Commenced:
> Finish:
> Status (Jan '07): Construction in progress.
> 
> *The Foundry​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apartment development in Henry Street.
> 
> Status (Jan. '07): Under construction.
> 
> *Scandinavian Hotel​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apartment and retail development of the former Scandinavian Hotel on the corner of Duke Street and Nelson Street.
> 
> Status (Jan '07): Compulsory purchase of hotel by Liverpool City Council believed to be in progress. Some external refurbishment in progress but no substantial development.
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*THE BALTIC TRIANGLE​*__________________________________________________________________​Named after the Baltic Fleet pub and bounded by Wapping, Jamaica Street and Blundell Street, this is now one of the fastest growing areas of the city - located half way between the Paradise Project and Kings Waterfront. Formerly an area of warehousing, it is now being developed as a mixed use area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chandlers Wharf​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An eight storey apartment block in Corn Hill. Development in two sections straddling Corn Hill
> 
> Status (Jan 07): The first (south) phase of the development now complete. The second (north) phase now structurally complete with cladding in progress.
> 
> *L1​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fourteen storey apartment block on the site of the Joseph Lamb & Sons building (the Maritime Building) in Wapping.
> 
> Status (Jan. '07): Building frame constructed to second level with lift and service cores to eighth level. Four tower cranes in place. However, work has been stalled for several months following an impasse between the developer and contractor (Laing O'Rourke).
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*OFFICE DEVELOPMENTS​*__________________________________________________________________​Liverpool suffers from a shortage of good quality office space. The following developments should go some way to addressing this.
> 
> 
> *St Pauls Square​*
> 
> Location: East side of Old Hall Street adjacent to Bruntwood Tower.
> Project Value: £100 million
> Developer: English Cities Fund.
> 
> *Construction Photo Gallery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building 1: Offices and retail. To include an internal shopping street.
> Contractor: Shepherd Construction Ltd.
> Commenced: Spring 2005
> Status Jan '07: Externally almost complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building 2: Residential
> Status Jan '07: Structurally complete, cladding well advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buiding 3: A 400 space car park
> Status Jan '07: Externally almost complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building 4: Offices
> Status Jan '07: Steel services core under construction and steel frame being erected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building 5: Offices
> Status Jan '07: Not yet started​
> *Pall Mall Business Quarter​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Announced 29th. July 2005
> A large scale office, residential and retail development on the site of the NCP car park (former Exchange Station site) due to deliver 3000 jobs.
> Location: Old Exchange Station site (now an NCP car park) bounded by Mercury Court, Pall Mall, Leeds Street and Bixteth Street.
> Project Value: £130m.
> Proposer: Liverpool Vision
> Architects: RHWL
> Commence:
> Finish: 2015 (staged development)
> Status (Jan '07): Outline planning permission granted 25.10.05. Detailed masterplan now submitted. Detailed planning permission to be obtained for individual sites.
> 
> *Kingston House​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An office development proposal for the site of Kingston House (former Mersey Mission to Seamen)
> 
> Location: South-east corner of James Street and the Strand.
> 
> Status (April '07): Development announced.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*APARTMENT DEVELOPMENTS​*__________________________________________________________________​The residential population of central Liverpool has increased dramatically in the last few years with a population of around 20,000 predicted for a few years time.
> 
> Here are some individual apartment developments that are not part of a larger project.
> 
> *Garden Quarter Development​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A residential development by Downing Developments of the old magistrates courts in Hatton Garden in two phases. The first phase includes two new blocks (Eden Square) and the opening of a new pedestrian access through the block. The second phase will involve conversion of the old magistrates courts.
> 
> Status (Jan '07): First Phase apartment buildings nearing completion externally.
> 
> *Go to website. *
> 
> *Byrom Street / Fontenoy Street​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 12 storey development with 114 apartments, underground car park and commercial use on ground floor. Planning permission granted 11.10.05.
> Location: North side of Byrom Street / Crosshall Street junction.
> Project Value: £20m.
> Developer: Green Flag
> Architect: Falconer Chester
> Commencement:
> Finish:
> Status (Jan '07): Demolition of existing building being carried out at a very slow rate.
> 
> *Herculaneum Quay​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 16 storey apartment tower complex on the site of the former Herculaneum Dock.
> 
> Status (Jan '07): Foundation excavation well underway. Crane erected.
> 
> *Liverpool Edge​*
> _Rendering Awaited_​
> A 32m. 7 / 10 storey apartment block by architect Marks Barfield (designer of the London Eye and the Mersey Watersports Centre). It will feature 125 apartments, a private walled garden, creche and nursery and other community facilities and will have 4 wind turbines providing 10% of the building power requirement. Outline planning permission granted 12.10.05.
> Location: Between Caryl Street and Grafton Street, Dingle
> Project Value:
> Developer: Carpenter Investments
> Architect: Marks Barfield
> Commence:
> Finish:2007
> Status (Jan '07): Outline planning permission granted 12.10.05.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*SPORTS​*__________________________________________________________________​Developments that will transform Liverpool's internationally renowned sporting venues.
> 
> *Liverpool FC New Stadium​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new 61,000 seater stadium on a site in Stanley Park, adjacent to the existing Anfield Road Stadium. Planning permission granted.
> 
> Status (Feb '07): An imminent start is predicted following the takeover of Liverpool football club by American tycoons.
> 
> *Aintree Racecourse​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £34 million development of the racecourse spectator accommodation.
> 
> Commenced following the 2005 Grand National.
> 
> Status, (Jan '07):
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*TRANSPORT​*__________________________________________________________________​The transport developments to enhance both access and trade
> 
> *Landing Stage Extension​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An £18million 1,000 ft. northern extension of the existing landing stage to accommodate cruise liners. Will include a car marshalling area in St Nicholas Place and a new linkspan in the floating roadway cut.
> 
> Status (22.03.06): Following agreement between Peel and Liverpool City Council, work to start in April 2006. Pontoon sections to be constructed in Cammell Lairds old shipyard at Birkenhead. Reconstruction of complete stage now likely to take place following sinking of southern (Georges) landing stage.
> 
> Completion - 2007
> 
> 
> *City Centre Movement Strategy​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A programme of road widening, pedestrianisation etc to improve vehicle movement around the City Centre.
> 
> Status (02.02.06): First phase (Byrom Street / Scotland Road) completed.
> Berry Street / Renshaw Street completed with
> restoration of two way traffic
> Work commenced 1st August on Hope Street scheme.
> Hope Street now partially closed to traffic.
> 
> *Go to website
> 
> Go to forum thread. *
> 
> *New Mersey Crossing​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £335 million scheme for a new bridge to relieve congestion on the existing road bridge between Runcorn and Widnes. Bridge would extend from the Central Expressway in Runcorn to the Eastern Bypass in Widnes.
> 
> Status (02.02.06): Decision on government support expected in February or March 2006 following visit of Gateway team to London on 22.11.05.
> 
> *Liverpool South Parkway​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new interchange station between the existing Allerton Station on the Liverpool to London line and a relocated Garston Station on the Merseyrail Northern Line Hunts Cross branch. It will include parking and a bus terminal and provision for Line 3 of the Merseytram system.
> 
> Status (22.03.06): Main building almost complete. Allerton Station still closed and will reopen with new station.
> 
> Completion: June 2006
> 
> *Port of Liverpool: New River Berth​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new river berthing facility for Post-Panamax container vessels, that are too large to use the dock entrance at Gladstone Dock.
> 
> Status (02.02.06): Planning application submitted. Harbour
> revision order posted in August.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*EDUCATION​*__________________________________________________________________​The expanding universities and other education developments
> 
> *Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new extension to the existing world-famous school, which forms part of the University of Liverpool.
> Location: Pembroke Place
> Project Value:
> Developer: University of Liverpool
> Architect:
> Commencement: 2006
> Completion:
> Status: (Feb '07): Structure complete, cladding in progress.
> 
> *JMU Design Academy​  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​A new art gallery, public exhibition space and public open space to bring all John Moores Univerity's art and design programmes into one space.
> 
> Location: Site of St Nicholas Centre by Metropolitan Cathedral.
> Project Value: £23m.
> Developer: Liverpool JMU
> Architect: Rick Mather Architects
> Commence: 2006 (subject to planning)
> Finish: Summer 2008
> Status (Jan '07): Site cleared and foundation excavation in progress.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*THE CENTRAL DOCKS​*__________________________________________________________________​Development of the redundant docks between Princes and the working port.
> 
> *Stanley Dock Tobacco Warehouse​  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £100 million masterplan to convert the disused Stanley Dock Tobacco Warehouse and its associated warehouses into a residential, leisure and retail development. The canal link will run through Stanley Dock on its way to the Pier Head.
> 
> Status: Permission granted October 2004 for conversion of North Warehouses (the Jesse Hartley design) to provide 88 apartments and ground floor office space and for the demolition of the adjacent silo and extension.
> 
> Commencement: Not known (previously early 2005)
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*WIRRAL DEVELOPMENTS​*__________________________________________________________________​Proposals for the Left Bank
> 
> *Wirral Waters​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £4.5 billion plan by Peel Developments for a commercial, residential, leisure and retail development of Wallasey's East Float Dock to be carried out over a period of 30 years. It is to be split into two parts:
> 
> 1. The East Float
> A giant mixed use development costed at £4.3 billion and comprising 1m square metres of residential space, 450,000 square metres of commercial space, 55,000 square metres of retail and leisure space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bidston Moss
> A £200 million retail and leisure quarter comprising 52,000 square metres of retail space, 6,500 square metres of leisure space, 3,200 square metres of restaurants, 2,000 square metres of health and fitness suites and 8,300 square metres of hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go to website *
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________​*BOOTLE DEVELOPMENTS​*__________________________________________________________________​Developments in Liverpool's uptown.
> 
> *Stella Nova​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 15 storey tower on the site of the former Stella Maris building. Will contain 142 apartments, a gymnasium, landscaped rooftop garden and 18,000 square feet of retail space on the lower floors. Planning permission granted 25.10.05.
> Location: Junction of Strand Road and Washington Parade
> Project Value: £11m.
> Developer: Dreaming Spires Ltd.
> Architects: K & J Woodward and Calder Peel (both Liverpool)
> Commence: Early 2007
> Finish: 2008
> Status (Feb '07): To commence shortly.
> 
> *Bootle HSE​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A £57 million development for the Health and Safety Executive planned to employ 1,553 staff.
> 
> Status (Feb 07): Completed
> 
> *Investment Centre​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An office development comprising 3,100 square metres of business accommodation.
> Architect: Building Design Partnership
> Location: Stanley Road (site of Vermont House)
> Completion: Spring 2008
> Status (Feb '07): Former building being demolished.​




​


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Some great developments there


----------



## 1878EFC

Theres so much going on in my city but i think i'm looking forward to the museum of liverpool, central village and the lime street gateway. :banana:


----------



## Gherkin

The museum of Liverpool is my favourite development too


----------



## tricia w

I have only joined this forum today ,finding my way around and came across this post about liverpool, how fantastic is our city going to be ,


----------



## DJ Billy

Hey Tricia, get yourself over to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=380 - plenty more there!


----------



## tricia w

DJ Billy said:


> Hey Tricia, get yourself over to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=380 - plenty more there!


Thanks i will enjoy looking .There looks as if there are loads of good posts:cheers:


----------



## Insane alex

Wow! Loads of cool projects in this thread!


----------



## Justme

I have to say this is simply amazing.

First of all, the current photograph shows a real developing skyline. And some of these projects are really amazing. Of cause those two giant skyscraper projects Liverpool and Wirral Waters are long term dreams that may never surface, or be completed long after I am dead, but at least the idea is there. Absolutely stunning.

In the past I have to say I was quite disspointed with Liverpool. A city that had so much, and then lost so much. But it really has turned around and this thread leaves me thinking real positive thoughts about this city.


----------



## city_thing

Brilliant projects!

I'm suprised that Liverpool isn't investing in anymore underground rail though. But these projects will make the Manchester/Liverpool area a lot more exciting to visit.

I only wish Newcastle had won....


----------



## Toadboy

The list is ever changing, Liverpool FC's new stadium is now aiming for a 75/80,000 capacity.


----------



## Gherkin

Toadboy said:


> The list is ever changing, Liverpool FC's new stadium is now aiming for a 75/80,000 capacity.


Remind me to update the list when this is official


----------



## Agent Vengence

wow it looks brilliant.

good to see a bit of ambition as well


----------



## perekamuda

Great Gherkin007, anyway I got a question :

Is Wirral area integrated part of Metropolitan Liverpool?
Based on Wikipedia, this peninsula has its own authority (do correct me if I'm wrong, thanks)


----------



## KoolKeatz

I´m really impressed by Liverpool´s plans. kay: I hope they will build that all.


----------



## Scarecrow

> Is Wirral area integrated part of Metropolitan Liverpool?
> Based on Wikipedia, this peninsula has its own authority (do correct me if I'm wrong, thanks)


The Wirral is not part of the City of Liverpool. It is a separate borough. The same goes for Sefton in the north and Knowsley in the east. All are basically Liverpools outer suburbs, yet the city boundary does not encompass them. Stupid really. Sort of like calling Manhatten New York, and having Brooklyn, The Bronx, Queens etc as separate urban centres. It makes the 'real' Liverpool seem unnaturally small.

Merseyside doesn't even include proper Liverpool overspill such as Skelmersdale, Runcorn, Widnes, Ellesmere Port and Neston.


----------



## Gherkin

Skyline shot updated. Sorry for the loading time, especially for users without XP/Vista etc.


----------



## skytrax

wow this city is booming!


----------



## AM Putra

Nice projects! I hope Liverpool FC will go better with the new stadium, and beat AC Milan (that if they meet again next season).


----------



## Mr Bricks

Nice.


----------



## Scarecrow

Also, Everton and Liverpools new stadia:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Bunnyman said:


> *Breaking News*


Brilliant news. Probably the UK's first regional 200m+ tower Nice nod to Shanghai too


----------



## Newcastle Guy

ANOTHER new tallest for Liverpool in the space of 2 weeks???



bustcapl said:


> Light pod tops off ambitious Pools conversion
> Jul 27 2007 by Staff Reporter, Liverpool Daily Post
> 
> LITTLEWOODS’ historic art deco former Pools building is to be converted into an impressive apartments, hotel, retail and leisure complex – topped with a “light pod” viewing gallery.
> 
> The huge project will transform the Edge Lane site – one of the city’s most distinctive landmarks – and see the creation of 1,000 jobs.
> 
> The £60m plan, revealed yesterday, is part of an impressive £220m portfolio that award-winning developers Urban Splash are involved with in the city.
> 
> If three separate plans by the company get the go-ahead, the portfolio will also see 700 apartments erected on a former council estate in Great George Street near the city’s Anglican Cathedral.
> 
> *And revised plans for a 64-storey apartment and office block (reduced from 88 floors) in city centre Old Haymarket, formerly Manchester Street is also being planned.*
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Or possibly just another embaressing Daily Post typo..... shame though... would get heads turning at EH!


So, a possible 64 story tower on the way? or a typo? YOU DECIDE!!!

Edit: as it turns out, this is probably just a typo. A rather annoying one though! Ah well, there is still Shanghai tower to look forward too!


----------



## Veinticinco

Newcastle Guy said:


> ANOTHER new tallest for Liverpool in the space of 2 weeks???
> 
> So, a possible 64 story tower on the way? or a typo? YOU DECIDE!!!
> 
> Edit: as it turns out, this is probably just a typo. A rather annoying one though! Ah well, there is still Shanghai tower to look forward too!


Well actually, I dont know how long ago KET was announced, but we've had a 170m tower and a 220m* tower announced within a very short space of time..

:banana:


----------



## Winterstar

Some good proposals here, especially Liverpool Waters, even if it would take 50 years to finish.


----------



## Veinticinco

Winterstar said:


> Some good proposals here, especially Liverpool Waters, even if it would take 50 years to finish.


50 years is a figure which has been floated around but is inaccurate, the article announcing this tower said Liverpool Waters hopes to be completed by 2025.. 18 years.


----------



## Winterstar

twiz said:


> 50 years is a figure which has been floated around but is inaccurate, the article announcing this tower said Liverpool Waters hopes to be completed by 2025.. 18 years.


Ah, much better :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky

It is impressive to see how fast the city has changed!
Liverpool will have UK:s 2nd largest skyline after London together with Manchester.


----------



## Flogging Molly

Largest or tallest? Largest will remain Birmingham.


----------



## 1878EFC

i think he means best skyline after London


----------



## GreenwichSE10

I think Liverpool already has a more attractive skyline!:cheers:


----------



## Gherkin

Liverpool's waterfront location makes it a far more attractive skyline than London at present... here are some recent pics from flickr:


----------



## CaptainJason

just think the left side of the second pic should eventually be full of lovely shiney towers. Liverpools certainly a place on the up!kay:


----------



## Gherkin

Kings Dock nearly complete:



Doug Roberts said:


>


----------



## Gherkin

October skyline (courtesy of flickr/westisbest)...










...and how the skyline should look once a few of the taller projects get built (thanks to yoshef):



yoshef said:


>


----------



## ZZ-II

the skyline is not bad at the moment but the future-pic looks a lot better


----------



## 1878EFC

ZZ-II said:


> the skyline is not bad at the moment but the future-pic looks a lot better


you should have seen it 3/4 years ago ZZ


----------



## 1878EFC

This was probably about 3/4 years ago


----------



## 1878EFC

Gherkin007 said:


> October skyline (courtesy of flickr/westisbest)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and how the skyline should look once a few of the taller projects get built (thanks to yoshef):


the difference is astonishing


----------



## CaptainJason

that picture is fantastic. just proves that you can get amazing pics of liverpool other than from the waterfront.


----------



## jayo

Its in its metro area i believe.Its not in the city area,but Liverpool's boundaries are very squat.


----------



## Veinticinco

Wirral is one of the 5 boroughs which make up Liverpool's metro area; Liverpool, Sefton, Wirral, Knowsley and St Helens. Wirral would be like Brooklyn to Manhattan.


----------



## Gherkin

Some recent construction updates of Liverpool's new museum, courtesy of the UK forums:


----------



## Gherkin

...and some recent skyline shots, again, thanks to UK forums/flickr:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Looks stunning!


----------



## Gherkin

some other renders:



kat2 said:


>


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

gorgeous projects...


----------



## jayo

kat2 said:


> Published: 28 January 2009 14:51
> Broadway Malyan has unveiled this proposal for an 18-storey office development in Pall Mall, Liverpool
> 
> The 22,110m² scheme was designed by the practice's Liverpool studio and is expected to enter planning next month. The project, for an Irish joint-venture company, is due to start on site in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/dailynews/index.html













T0M said:


> Cheers buddy.  I had my polarising filter on hence the exotic red reflections!
> 
> Here's a couple more..


Updates,updates


----------



## Gherkin

Great set of photos by Corky100 in the UK forums showing the new museum and ferry terminal under construction:



corky100 said:


>


----------



## Mr Bricks

Love the architecture! (except those new blocks by the docks, they look 40 years ol already)


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

mg: at the Liverpool Waters development!


----------



## jayo

New uni building pictures.



Portobello Red said:


> Liverpool University 'Active Learning Lab’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyvicky06 on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archicentral.com/enginee...ersity-of-liverpool-by-sheppard-robson-22649/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arplus.com/5308/the-active-learning-lab-liverpool-by-sheppard-robson/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Sanders - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2649/3686212821_d5471739e4_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marklea - http://www.flickr.com/photos/marklea/3678376732/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronramstew - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3361012503/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drunktank -http://www.flickr.com/photos/drunk_tank/3687563191/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeats - http://www.flickr.com/photos/greybeats/3327917357/
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________


----------



## skyscraper100

OH GOD Thats awesome!


----------



## Beholder

Thanks to Howie_P:



> *£200m Liverpool Central Village development could create up to 3000 jobs - watch the latest fly-through here*
> Dec 2 2010
> 
> _LIVERPOOL'S £200m Central Village redevelopment will create up to 3000 jobs over the next three years, its developer has said._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North West based developer Merepark said 1000 construction jobs and then 2000 permanent roles will be needed for the scheme.
> 
> Central Village is set to transform six acres of land behind Liverpool Central Station, Renshaw Street and Bold Street. The scheme also includes the complete refurbishment of the Lewis's building and the adjacent Watson building, as well as extensive work to Liverpool Central Station.
> 
> Cllr Joe Anderson, Leader of Liverpool City Council, said: “I’m really excited about this news which heralds a brighter future for this area of the city centre.
> 
> "The jobs which will be created are a significant boost for Liverpool.”
> 
> Merepark also released a showreel of the plans, which highlights the changes at Central Station, the first ‘inside-look’ at the refurbished Lewis’s building, and the plaza which will lead onto the six-screen Odeon cinema.


Source: Liverpool Daily Post


----------



## aqeembayor

whats the latest on the Wirral Waters project? last time i heard, it had been approved or something? does anyone know if or when construction will start?


----------



## aqeembayor

Source: BBC News



> *Liverpool Waters 'could threaten heritage status
> *
> Plans to develop Liverpool's waterfront could threaten its status as a World Heritage Site, it has been claimed.
> 
> Peel Holdings is planning to build a series of high-rise buildings including offices, shops and apartments in its £5.5bn Liverpool Waters scheme.
> 
> The government said there was considerable concern the proposals may have an impact on the heritage status.
> 
> It said a team from Unesco's World Heritage committee would visit the city in the autumn to monitor the plans.
> 
> It is expected to look at planning procedures and its impact on the area.


more: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-14124577


----------



## Minsk

*Child-inspired design for Alder Hey Hospital in Springfield Park released by BDP*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19855

As a specialist hospital, Alder Hey provides 275,000 episodes of care to children and young people every year. It is one of Europe’s biggest and busiest children’s hospitals with a national and international reputation as a Centre of Excellence for children with cancer, heart, spinal and brain disease. However, this outstanding care is currently being provided in buildings which are almost 100 years old and are not fit for providing modern day services.

The new hospital will be built in Springfield Park, next door to the current site. Once the building is constructed the existing Alder Hey will be demolished and turned into a replacement park. The new Alder Hey will therefore sit right in the heart of the park, surrounded by green space which can be seen from almost every window.

The new hospital will have a floor area of 60,000 sq m and will have 270 beds, including 48 critical care beds for patients in ICU, HDU and Burns. There will be six standard wards with 32 beds. Each ward will have two four bed bays and 24 single rooms on each ward. That means the majority of children will have their own room with en-suite facilities, improving patient and family privacy and dignity. The unique design will also ensure that the majority of bedrooms have park views and patients will have easy access to play areas on and outside their ward. There will also be 16 operating theatres, four for day-case surgery and 12 inpatient theatres. The new development will also include a multi-storey car park with 1,200 spaces, 200 more than the current site.

Programme Director David Powell explains: “Moving next door to Springfield Park will mean the building can blend into its surroundings and become a hospital in the park. There will be views of the park from most windows and every child will be able to see green space / nature from their room. The development will also give the local community a new and better park than what they have now. Along with much better facilities for our patients, there will also be better facilities for parents and families including more parents’ rooms, plenty of gardens and a 150 seat restaurant facility.”

Lead Architect for the project at BDP, Benedict Zucchi said: “Our design concept has not only captured the imagination of children, parents and staff but has also demonstrated itself as a flexible and effective approach, which has evolved through a significant number of user engagement meetings and allowed us to fine-tune the clinical layouts and optimise adjacencies to an unprecedented level.”


----------



## JMNostalgia

I'be never seen a selection of poor and second rate projects! What a missed opportunity for a city which hosts some of the best 19/20th century architecture in the country. Its new projects are appalling and disappointing, these second rate projects are approved despite their damage to the city and its heritage - the black coffins on the waterfront for example! 
A much better website which exposes the truth of these new developments- 
http://liverpoolpreservationtrust.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## JamieUK

This Liverpool thread seems dead. They surly is a'lot going on at Liverpool?


----------



## Paul D

*Liverpool | Projects and Construction*

*Central Village U/C*







6 screen cinema
80,000 sq ft of grade A Office Space
422 Rooms across 3 Hotels
160,000 sq ft of Retail/Leisure Space
The redevelopment of Central Station Underground
2 high rise blocks of 25 and 20 floors
500 Parking Spaces


----------



## openlyJane

Paul D said:


> *The Refurbishment of Liverpool Underground
> *


_Liverpool is just *one of three cities,* outside of the capital, London, to have an underground railway network ( *Glasgow, Newcastle, Liverpool)* - albeit Liverpool has just five underground central stations at present.
_
Liverpool's *Central Station *is the single busiest underground station outside of London - and yet it was only during the past 18 months that it has been re-furbished ( still peanuts though, compared to expenditure on transport and everything else in London):

_This is actually *Moorfields* station before its re-furb:_




*Merseyrail *_is a suburban/metro rail network:
_


----------



## Paul D

*Alder Hey Children's Hospital and Health Park U/C
*


----------



## Paul D

*The Everyman Theatre | Rebuild | Completed*


----------



## Paul D

*Port Expansion | Liverpool 2 to become UK's Largest Transatlantic Deep Sea Port U/C*


----------



## Paul D

*BioInnovation Centre | Life Sciences Accelerator | 70,000 sq ft Laboratory | Proposed*


----------



## openlyJane

Paul D said:


> *The Everyman Theatre | Rebuild | Completed*


In half an hour, we will know if The Everyman Theatre has won this year's Stirling Prize - it is one of six nominees.


----------



## Paul D

*Riba Stirling Prize 2014: Liverpool Everyman Theatre wins*

Liverpool's newly rebuilt Everyman Theatre has won the Riba Stirling Prize for best new building of the year.

The venue beat five other buildings to win the honour - the Royal Institute of British Architects' highest accolade.

Riba president Stephen Hodder called the Everyman an "exceptional new building".

"It is a ground-breaking example of how to build a daring bold and highly sustainable large public building in a historic city centre," he said.

The Everyman Theatre - famed for launching the careers of actors including Bill Nighy, Julie Walters and Pete Postlethwaite - first opened in 1964 in the shell of a 19th Century chapel on one of Liverpool's main streets.

However over the years it fell into a state of disrepair and architects Haworth Tompkins were tasked with designing a new theatre as part of a nine-year £27m rebuilding project, retaining its theme of being a "theatre for the people".

The building's facade features 105 punched aluminium panels portraying life-size images of Liverpool residents. Thousands queued to have their pictures taken, with the successful applicants having digital versions of their pictures etched onto the metal sun shades.
Everyman Theatre The rebuilding process was boosted by £17m of National Lottery funding

"The success of this exceptional new building lies in the architect's close involvement with the local community throughout the project," Mr Hodder said.

"Haworth Tompkins have struck the perfect balance between continuity and change to win the hearts and minds of the people of Liverpool with the vibrant new Everyman."

The theatre said it was "thrilled" to win the award.

"The Everyman was built with humanity at its heart," artistic director Gemma Bodinetz said.

"Since we reopened, the warmth of feeling from the public to their much-loved Everyman - given a daring and brilliant rebirth - has been almost overwhelming.

"Haworth Tompkins have delivered us a building that is sustainable, technically first rate and with unparalleled levels of accessibility for a theatre."


----------



## openlyJane

This, seemingly, modest little building was surely the deserved winner of this year's Stirling Architecture prize. A re-build of a much loved institution; at the heart of the cultural life of the city. A building which is inclusive to all, and welcoming; not alienating like some of the other nominees this year. And yet, a building of quality; fine detailing and considerate of those that will use it. Incorporating re-cycled bricks from the old theatre, and commemorating the people who have loved and been associated with it over the years.

Architecture does not always have to be about the biggest and loudest - in fact architecture should really be about people and communities; enhancing the lives of those who live there.


Well done the architects, and well done Liverpool....!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Very nice. :cheers:


----------



## m4rcin

Congrats to Liverpool! Great award for this great city! I still love coming back to Liverpool and I'm very excited for all the new developments that are happening in the city, even though it's still being forgotten by central government! :cheers:


----------



## Paul D

*The Paramount | 488 Student Flats/Retail | 7 - 11 Storeys | U/C*


----------



## Paul D

*Materials Innovation Factory | The University of Liverpool/Unilever | Research Hub | Proposed
*


----------



## Paul D

*Sky Pier | Observation Deck | Everton Park | Proposed*



*The Look Out*



*The View from Everton Park*


----------



## Paul D

*Royal Court Theatre | Refurbishment | Phase One Complete*





> The first phase of the refurbishment of the Royal Court Theatre in Liverpool has been completed. Stalls have been remodelled, seats have been replaced, a new bar has been installed on the ground floor, as well as new toilet facilities. Future phases will include a new extended foyer, access to the upper floors and a rooftop bar and restaurant.





> Phase Two of Royal Court Liverpool is set to begin now that Liverpool City Council has endorsed the plans to extend the Grade II listed building with a capital contribution. Referred to as ‘The Welcome Project’, this latest phase – due for completion in June 2015 – includes a new foyer extension to the theatre, a brand new box office, improved access by way of a lift to all floors of the building and a first floor terrace.


----------



## openlyJane

I didn't know that phase was one was completed ,Paul. Good news! It has been many years since I attended a show at The Royal Court.


----------



## Paul D

Yes it's been done quite some time now Jane, I've only seen pictures of it but it was looking good.


----------



## Paul D

*Matalan Headquarters | U/C*


----------



## Brummyboy92

Disappointed our Library did not win, however I'm quite happy losing out to the Everyman. Well done Liverpool it's a fantastic building.


----------



## Paul D

*Liverpool Science Park | ic3*


----------



## openlyJane

Brummyboy92 said:


> Disappointed our Library did not win, however I'm quite happy losing out to the Everyman. Well done Liverpool it's a fantastic building.


I think the library was most likely judged to have been too divisive.....? I really like it myself.


----------



## Paul D

*University of Liverpool | Halls of Residence | Completed*


----------



## openlyJane

Universities are certainly responsible for a high standard of new builds in recent times.


----------



## openlyJane

_Here are a few images of the recently completed *'Crown Place' *student residence scheme:
_









_It is the little detailing and landscaping that makes all of the difference._


----------



## openlyJane

Now that work is complete on the _*Stanley Dock's*_ 'north warehouse' ( Titanic hotel), work has begun on the_* 'south warehouse':*_


----------



## Paul D

*Stanley Dock Tobacco Warehouse | 476 Large Apartments | Retail | Bars | Proposed
*


This is phase three of this development and just to give you an idea of its size.



> Stanley Dock Tobacco Warehouse, is a grade II listed building and is the world's largest brick warehouse. Standing 125 feet (38 m) high, the building was, at the time of its construction in 1901, claimed to be the world's largest building in terms of area. The 14 storey building spans across 36 acres (150,000 m2) and its construction used 27 million bricks, 30,000 panes of glass and 8,000 tons of steel.


----------



## Paul D

*Crosby Lakeside Adventure Centre | http://www.crosbylakeside.co.uk/ | Completed*


----------



## Paul D

*New Wheels Park | Everton Park | Proposed*



This is one built in France



> *New Wheels Park Commission for Everton Park by Koo Jeong A*
> 
> Liverpool Biennial in partnership with Liverpool City Council, Liverpool Vision and Friends of Everton Park have commissioned leading South Korean artist Koo Jeong A to design a new wheels park for Everton Park. Subject to planning permission, this will be the last of four wheels parks produced and built in Liverpool as part of a citywide project.
> 
> In 2012, Koo Jeong A designed and built OTRO, a glow-in-the-dark skate park in France. In Everton, the artist has been working closely with the City Skaters community and young people to devise the wheels park, which will be made with luminous concrete to give it a glowing effect.
> 
> Sally Tallant, Director of Liverpool Biennial said: “We are thrilled to be working with such an established artist as Koo Jeong A in creating a new cultural destination for the city. The vision for the Wheels Park is for it to become a new public artwork for Liverpool which will bring an international audience to Everton Park.”
> 
> Koo Jeong A is known for her minimalist art installations. Since the early 1990s, the artist has worked in various media, making works that are seemingly casual and commonplace, yet at the same time remarkably precise and considered. Koo Jeong A often incorporates objects, still and moving images, audio elements, as well as stench within site-specific environments. Major solo exhibitions of her work include: Koo Jeong A: 16:07, Kunsthalle, Dusseldorf (2012); OTRO, Centre international d’art et du paysageIle de Vassivière, Vassivière (2011); Constellation Congress, Dia, USA (2010); Koo Jeong A, Aspen Art Museum, Aspen (2008); amongst others.
> 
> For this project, Koo Jeong A and her team have worked on an incredibly complex and unique design, to realise an exciting skateable wheels park for Everton. The artist is working collaboratively with Wheelscape Skateparks designers on the production and construction of the project.
> 
> The wider proposals for Everton Park include a series of walks – Five Pathways – created around the themes of food, art, lookout, activity and history. Regular events will be held to further attract people in to the park. The ambitious plans also include a Sky Pier visitor centre, gallery space and café with views across the city.
> 
> The park will be managed and maintained by The Land Trust, in conjunction with their community partners, the Friends of Everton Park. Alison Whitehead, Development Manager at The Land Trust said: “We’re really excited to be involved. Our role is to work with the Friends of Everton Park to involve skaters in the maintenance of the wheels park and ensure that it is open and managed for many years to come.”
> 
> The Wheels Park is expected to open in Easter 2015 and the whole project for Everton Park should be completed by summer 2015. It is part of the Mayor of Liverpool’s skate park ambition, which earlier this year saw the opening of Scargreen Recreation Ground in Norris Green. The park features state of the art ramps and slides, a play area, picnic tables and astroturf pitches.
> 
> Mayor Joe Anderson said: “We asked young people in the city what they wanted and they have really driven the agenda on skate parks. The plans for Everton Park are really exciting and I am sure will capture the imagination of the young people. Once again Liverpool is leading the way.”
> 
> Further sites for wheels parks include Dingle Bank and Otterspool.


http://www.biennial.com/news/new-wheels-park-commission-for-everton-park-by-koo-jeong-a


----------



## openlyJane

^^ That looks ace - not aware of that before.....


----------



## Paul D

It's only recently been announced Jane but if approved, it should be completed by next Summer.


----------



## Paul D

*Marine Point | Restaurants | Bars | Cinema | Completed*


----------



## .Adam

Always good to see new leisure and retail developments but what uninspiring architecture, a slant here or there or a curve even would have worked wonders. Obviously i'm sure it'll be a commercial sucsess but it's shame it doesnt respond more to it's environment.

Just to note that Liverpool is one of my favorite city centres in Britain, it feels buzzy and is full of independant bars and shops that you don't always get elsewhere. Keep up the great work Liverpool.


----------



## Paul D

*Mann Island | Apartments | Offices | Museum standard exhibition space for RIBA | Completed*


----------



## Paul D

*One Park Lane | 10 - 16 Floors | 800 Flats | Offices | Bars | Restaurants | Proposed*



The current proposal has been altered from when this render was produced.



> *Plan for 800 flats around rice mill set for go-ahead
> Huge scheme of 'sufficient high quality' to become reality*
> 
> THE building of almost 800 apartments in an around Liverpool's historic Heap's rice mill is being recommended for the go-ahead at next week's meeting of the city's planning committee.
> 
> The 18th century mill, opposite Liverpool One, was originally earmarked for demolition as part of an earlier scheme proposed by Seychelles based developers One Park Lane.
> 
> Last minute intervention by English Heritage, who listed the mill to preserve it, meant the developers had to go back to the drawing board.
> 
> The revised scheme spares the mill, but will see a two-floor rooftop extension. Critics have slammed the revised scheme, saying although the old mill will be preserved it will be overwhelmed by modern high rise blocks.
> 
> The scheme will see 123 apartments built within the rice mill. Surrounding it will bee three high-rise blocks, of 10, 11 and 14 storeys. Those blocks will provide 194 apartments plus 200 serviced apartments. There will also be space for commercial and leisure uses, bars, restaurants, a gym and offices.
> 
> One Park Lane, in a separate application, wants to develop the site adjoining Heaps, once occupied by the merchant navy outfitters, Greenbergs.
> 
> Planning officers are also recommending the committee approve those plans. The scheme will see two sister blocks, ranging from 10 to 16 storeys, providing 264 apartments and commercial units.
> 
> Both sites, described by developers as “one of the last prime waterfront sites in Liverpool city centre”, fall within the World Heritage Site buffer zone and are zoned as industrial sites within the city's planning blueprint, the Unitary Development Plan.
> 
> Originally the two blocks on the Greenberg site would have towered to 20 storeys, but after concerns were raised by council planning officers as well as English Heritage, the height has been scaled down. One fear raised by English Heritage was taller blocks would obscure views from the waterfront of the Anglican Cathedral.
> 
> Planners say although the two schemes are separate, it is crucial they are considered together in terms of how they look and their cumulative impact.
> 
> The head of planning says the design and massing of the development is of sufficient high quality and appropriate to the area. The committee will meet on Tuesday to make its decision, and with a strong recommendation for approval, it seems likely the go-ahead will be given.


----------



## openlyJane

Well done, Paul!


----------



## Paul D

*Crosby Swimming Baths | Completed*


----------



## openlyJane

_Port of Liverpool - *'post panamax' container terminal *- in progress:
_


----------



## Paul D

*The Littlewoods Building | Offices | Business Units | Hotel | Proposed
*


----------



## Paul D

*Neptune Development | 8 - 13 Storeys | 324 Apartments | Retail | U/C*


----------



## Bligh

Mann Island looks absolutely gorgeous! Amazing architecture - especially from Street Level.


----------



## Paul D

I like that angle, lovely shots Jane.


----------



## cardiff

Paul D said:


> *King's Dock Masterplan | Extreme Sports Centre | Ice Rink | Apartments, Bars and Restaurants | Proposed
> *


Looks very similar to Cardiff's International sports village, expect many changes!


----------



## Paul D

I thought that at the time this was first muted, I genuinely love what they did in Cardiff and would love to see something similar happen at the King's Dock, it's only a proposal at present, hopefully it will happen though.


----------



## Paul D




----------



## Paul D

yoshef said:


> Looks good!


xx


----------



## Paul D

Clearance of the old housing stock is now almost completed which will allow for the Anfield Stadium expansion and a new avenue which will link up to Stanley Park.



RMB2007 said:


> @AlleyMatty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AlleyMatty


----------



## Paul D

The new entrance to Alder Hey in the park.


----------



## Paul D

woody said:


> Phase 4 ....Terrace
> 
> 
> 
> Must see phase 3 finished before we can see this starting.


Phase 5.


----------



## Paul D

The extension to the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine.



Andrew_M said:


> Taken today on my detour into work.


----------



## Paul D

yoshef said:


> Mersey Gateway bridge cofferdam construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from the Mersey Gateway twitter feed


xx


----------



## Paul D

*Tower Wharf | 48,000 sq ft Grade A Office Accommodation | Wirral Waters | U/C*


----------



## Paul D

* Race for £70m Liverpool John Moores Uni job
*
Aaron Morby

Liverpool John Moores University is calling up contractors to bid for a major new campus building in the city.

Known as the Copperas Hill development, the project will involve converting the disused postal sorting office near the railway station into a central teaching, library and sports facility.

The University is opting for a two-stage tender process with main contractors and partner building services specialists for the complex conversion.

LJMU hopes to be ready to name the preferred bidder for a select list of five firms by June next year.

The university plans to submit a full planning application for the 300,000 sq ft building later in the summer with a view to starting work onsite early in 2016.
Copperas Hill scheme professional team

Project Managers, Christal Management
Architects, BDP with lead architect Sue Emms
Cost Consultants & Employers Agent, Sweett Group
Civil & Structural Engineers, Curtins
Building Services Engineers, Arup

*Connected University Village*

In 2013, the University announced plans to redevelop the site as part of a vision to develop a connected campus by locating all students and staff in the city centre. Copperas Hill will be the heart of the University and a front door to the Knowledge Quarter of the city. It will be pivotal in the regeneration of the area surrounding Lime Street resulting in the creation of improved streetscapes, upgraded highways, landscaping and new open spaces.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/...oores-uni-job/


----------



## Paul D

yoshef said:


> some before and after shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright Pandora279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liverpool, Stanley Dock Warehouse - geograph.org.uk - by Nigel Cox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright digirose


xx


----------



## Paul D

*Princes Reach | 40 Storey Tower | 325 Apartments | Proposed
*


http://modaliving.co.uk/developments/liverpool-waters/


----------



## JamieUK

The warehouse at the other side of that titantic building looks amzing too. is they anything happening with that?


----------



## superla

^^ all the details of whats currently planned for the southern warehouse are somewhere in here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1243525


----------



## Paul D

*The Atlantic Container Line UK Headquarters | The Ropewalks | U/C*


----------



## Paul D

*Liverpool F.C release the official animation, work starts on site on Monday.
*


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _The* Anfield *site is now cleared - ready for the expansion of the stadium and the creation of a new football village. Begins on Monday:
_


----------



## JeremyOlm

I have been to Liverpool as my estate agent was bringing me around the city to view some apartments. There are plenty of skyscrapers lighting up the sky as it was night time when we went for the viewing. It was a stunning view amidst the clear night sky. The atmosphere feels so serene despite the hustle and bustle of city life. I think it was pretty much a good location amidst all the amenities and convenience that were just around the vicinity.


----------



## Paul D

Cranes making a welcome return to the skyline.



yoshef said:


> Liverpool skyline shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright N-woods


----------



## Paul D




----------



## Paul D




----------



## Paul D

*Edge Lane | Mixed Use | Proposed*



bluesnapper said:


> *Liverpool Edge Lane plans for new cinema, bowling alley and gym submitted*
> 
> Plans for a cinema, bowling alley and gym on Edge Lane retail park have been submitted.
> 
> The application for land on the park, between Montrose Way, Edge Lane and the railway, would see one retail unit, five restaurants and a three-storey leisure facility built.
> 
> The plans are part of a £200m redevelopment scheme for Edge Lane which will include new businesses, offices and housing.
> 
> The new proposals, from Derwent Construction Limited, are for a “statement building” which would include a bowling alley, cinema and gym.
> 
> The plans would also include 281 parking spaces and 112 bike spaces. The design statement for the proposals, written by agent Aylward Town Planning, said: “The proposed new leisure unit will provide a statement building to serve the requirements of a cinema, bowling alley and gym to meet market requirements of this format and in this location.
> 
> “The scheme also provides five family restaurants that would deliver a cohesive opportunity for evening economy uses and complements the retail uses proposed on this site and already approved in the immediate vicinity.
> 
> “Finally, the development provides a non-food retail unit which would be targeted at fashion retailers.”
> 
> The building would include a bowling alley on the ground floor, a cinema on the first floor and a gym on the second floor. The application is set to run “in tandem” with plans for retail units on the former Ian Skelly site, on Mill Lane.
> 
> The design statement said: “The overall aims of the Edge Lane redevelopment are to produce a primary gateway into the site and create a positive image for Liverpool, while offering opportunities for new and improved employment, retail, leisure, open space and residential development to compliment the work already undertaken.”
> 
> Residents have until January 1 to comment on the proposals.
> 
> Initial plans for a revamp of the retail park were approved in 2010, but there had been concerns that some of the planning conditions would fail to attract businesses to the site.
> 
> New proposals for the Edge Lane area were approved in January.
> 
> In August, council leaders gave themselves the power to use compulsory purchase orders to force the sale of homes and businesses in the area, but said it would be used as a last resort.


xx


----------



## Paul D

*Historic tenement building Eldon Grove could get summer rebirth*



A historic Liverpool tenement block could begin its new future as early as next summer.

Eldon Grove in Vauxhall will be turned into 45 new homes if Liverpool councillors give plans the go-ahead.

The ECHO revealed in July the 90-year-old building was in the process of being transferred to housing group Liverpool Mutual Homes and that a planning application was due to be submitted in September.

Three months later and that still hasn’t happened but Liverpool council says progress has been made with legal discussions and a new lease of life for the site is not far off.

Eldon Grove is the last remaining original-style tenement building in the city and the building’s plight has previously been highlighted in the ECHO’s successful Stop The Rot campaign.

A spokesman for Liverpool council told the Sunday ECHO: “We are making good progress with sorting out the legal issues associated with the site so that we can deliver a scheme in partnership with Liverpool Mutual Homes which will deliver 45 affordable properties and bring a listed building back into use.

“A report is being prepared for the cabinet to consider, and subject to their approval and planning permission we hope that work will start on site by next summer.”

Eldon Grove was originally constructed as part of a labourers’ village and was officially opened by the Countess of Derby in 1912.

It was the first accommodation in the city to consist of blocks of balcony- access flats.

The tenement building is now recognised as an important part of Liverpool’s architectural heritage. It was last used as student accommodation, but has stood derelict for years.

Legendary Liverpool FC manager Bill Shankly was once pictured watching a game of street football at one of the Eldon Grove flats.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice!


----------



## Paul D

*Doubletree by Hilton | 4* Hotel | Nearing Completion*



Rock Savage said:


> SOME MORE HERE:
> 
> http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/hotels/united-kingdom/doubletree-by-hilton-hotel-and-spa-liverpool-LPLDLDI/index.html
> 
> If it has been a long wait, hopefully it will be worth it. Regardless, it will be a welcome, and quality, addition.


----------



## Paul D

*Neptune Development | Wapping | 324 Apartments/Retail | 8-13 Storeys *

Thanks Jane. 



openlyJane said:


> Taken today:


----------



## Paul D

The latest images of Tower Wharf.



yoshef said:


> Tower Wharf, from FCH website


----------



## openlyJane

*'The Quarter' *_residential scheme rising above the marina:_


----------



## Paul D

Thanks Jane. 



openlyJane said:


> _The site clear and being prepared for *'The Materials Innovation Factory'* - a joint venture between Liverpool University and Unilever:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _The new *Royal Hospital *continues to rise above London Rd:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The *Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine* has its new extension opened today by the Princess Royal:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _The* X1 Student development* takes shape on London Rd/Seymour Terrace:_


----------



## Paul D

*The Materials Innovation Factory*


----------



## Paul D

This is a good video of *Liverpool 2*, it's explaining a bit about the expansion of the Port of Liverpool which is currently happening.


----------



## Paul D

*Advanced Supplier Park | Wirral Waters | Proposed*





> Major manufacturers are demanding more efficient supply-chains. For suppliers to major OEMs in the automotive, aerospace, maritime, rail and energy sectors, proximity and access is increasingly important. Wirral is ready to play its part.
> 
> Work is underway to create a new Advance Supplier Park to serve UK manufacturing. Integral to the Wirral Waters Enterprise Zone vision, the first phase comprises around 10,000 sq m (100,000 sq ft) of B2/B8 development.


*Peel plans Wirral manufacturing plant*

Peel is looking for a contractor to build a £35m manufacturing facility at the Wirral Waters site, in a scheme called Project Perch.

According to tender documents, the warehouse will be used for the manufacturing of large components within the energy sector.

The wider Wirral Waters project proposed by Peel Group on 500 acres of Birkenhead dockland, was granted outline planning permission in 2012. The development of a new Wirral Metropolitan College Campus is currently on site as the first phase.

The deadline for receipt of tenders is 8 December at noon. Walker Sime is managing the project on behalf of Peel. Further upstream on the River Mersey, Peel owns a majority stake in shiprepairer and engineering business Cammell Laird, which makes parts for the offshore wind and nuclear industries.
- See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...manufacturing-plant.html#sthash.hOwxtyzK.dpuf


----------



## Kutsuit

Great thread. Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## Paul D

*Floral Pavilion Theatre | New Brighton | Completed*


----------



## Paul D

*DONG confirms new Liverpool wind farm*

A new wind farm off the coast of Liverpool Bay will go ahead as Danish firm DONG Energy has finalised its investment plans.

The Burbo Bank Extension wind farm – so-called because there is already a wind farm in the same waters – will supply around 180,000 UK households.

Its total capacity of 258 megawatts (MW) is expected to be fully hooked up to the grid in 2017.

Executive Vice President Samuel Leupold said: “I am very pleased that with this final investment decision we can now begin the construction of Burbo Bank Extension… This wind farm will support green growth and employment in the UK.”

Energy Secretary Ed Davey welcomed the news as evidence the UK is “providing certainty for investors, resulting in a steady stream of private funding for renewable electricity projects and the creation of thousands of green jobs.”


----------



## Paul D

The welcome sight of a cluster of cranes. :cheers:



Portobello Red said:


> Pic by Shaun


----------



## Tellvis

Some really nice and decent projects going up in Liverpool, good to see London is not hogging all of the lime light..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The cathedral looks so cool!


----------



## Paul D

It looks like a prime site right at the heart of the waterfront will become available when the Police sell up. Fingers crossed for something good happening.



> *Talks to begin over possible sale of Merseyside Police's Canning Place headquarters*
> 
> Talks are to begin over the future of cash-strapped Merseyside Police’s Canning Place headquarters.
> 
> As revealed exclusively by the ECHO in October, the force is “actively considering” the sale of the force’s waterfront headquarters as part of a massive overhaul of its current estate.
> 
> Canning Place, which overlooks the Albert Dock, is in desperate need of repairs and is considered on the cusp of not being fit for purpose.
> 
> While £26m is set to be ploughed into carrying out urgent work on the building, which lies by Liverpool One, the force is now considering its sale.
> 
> A spokesman for police commissioner Jane Kennedy today confirmed that discussions “will now begin about the future of Merseyside Police headquarters”.
> 
> Plans to invest £44m in a new organised crime command centre in Speke – enabling the force to move out of the various city buildings it leases – could enable headquarters-based staff to be relocated.
> 
> Speaking to the ECHO in October, chief constable Sir Jon Murphy said: “He said: “Obviously when Liverpool One was built it was considered and a decision taken that they didn’t want to sell it. The previous chief constable was of a mind to sell it but it wasn’t valued at what we thought. But that is actively being considered now.
> 
> “It is in a beautiful location but for operational purposes it [being in the city centre] isn’t ideal.
> 
> “It’s an option, not a firm plan. It is being considered but the first big step is the serious, organised crime command in Speke.”
> 
> Mrs Kennedy today said that there had been “overwhelming support” for her £130m proposals to overhaul the police’s estate.
> 
> At least 20 police stations are set to be sold off in the massive police shake-up – though many are already mothballed or inaccessible to the public.
> 
> It is understood that the force believes it can save £2.5m each year on the current £12m cost of its estate, protecting 65 police officer posts each year.
> 
> Under the plans, each local authority area would have an area headquarters, with many stations closed and replaced with so-called community stations or “patrol hubs”.
> 
> Following a two-month consultation event, Mrs Kennedy said more than 3,760 members of the public, partners, police officers and staff had been spoken to, with 2,492 people giving a response and 92% supporting the plan.
> 
> She said: “I’m pleased that the people of Merseyside have shown such overwhelming support for these proposals.
> 
> “It is clear that people across the region recognise the need for Merseyside Police to update and modernise their buildings and stations so the force is in the best possible position to serve the public and fight crime today and in the future.
> 
> “The vast majority of people my team and I spoke to recognised that while these proposals are driven by the need to save money and protect officer’s jobs, they also provide the perfect opportunity to improve our stations and buildings and make Merseyside Police even more accessible to people in our region.
> 
> Merseyside Police’s estate currently consists of 78 buildings, with an average of 52 years, and some dating as far back as 1890.
> 
> Under the scheme, each local authority will have a new or refurbished area headquarters and with community stations, housing teams of neighbourhood officers and PCSOs, open to the public on a regular basis each week.


----------



## Paul D

*Chancery House | Mixed Use | Proposed*

003c Chancery House by brigster, on Flickr

003d Chancery House (Paradise Street elevation) by brigster, on Flickr

Plans have been submitted to turn the red-brick Gordon Smith Institute on Paradise Street into an apartment block with a five-storey extension.

A restaurant or shop would be located under the flats, as well as an ‘artisan-style’ cafe.


----------



## Paul D

*Cammell Laird revives plans for windfarm maintenance facility at historic Birkenhead site*

Cammell Laird have revived plans in Wirral for an operations centre serving offshore windfarms.

Proposals for a marine operations facility at Alabama Way in Birkenhead were turned down by planners earlier this year.

Alabama Way is in the historic Monks Ferry area of the town, near where monks are thought to have run the first regular Mersey crossing.

The company said the scheme could create up to 45 jobs maintaining wind farms off the Merseyside coast.

However, objections were raised by people living nearby, as well as those who used the slipway which they said is the only publicly accessible slipway not affected by the tide.

With all other Mersey access points, including Liverpool Marina, dependent on tide times the slipway is also the only place boats can always meet the emergency services.

According to documents submitted to Wirral council the company has lodged an appeal against the decision to refuse planning permission. It has also submitted a new application for “an on shore office, warehouse building and pontoon that will serve as a marine operations and maintenance facility for off shore projects”.

The shipyard wants to use the current pay and display car park site which it says is rarely used.

The planning documents say the proposed building will provide an operational base to serve the marine facility operators and: “This will be far more convenient than a location within the impounded dock system on the Liverpool side of the Mersey where access to the Mersey is sometimes slow, subject to tidal levels, inconvenient and expensive as the vessels always enter or leave the docks through a lock system. The site will bring highly skilled and specialist employment to Birkenhead.

“The jobs are envisaged to be in the renewable energy and engineering sector and Wirral is developing as a centre of excellence in these areas of activity. The facility will receive support from the adjoining Cammell Laird shipyard and from the Marine and Technical College.”

In the application the company also says: “Emergency vessels including the inshore rescue boats and the RNLI lifeboats will be able

to use the proposed pontoon and will have access to enhanced facilities on this part of the Wirral bank of the Mersey, where none presently exist.”

The earliest decision date for the application is January 19.


----------



## Paul D

Another proposal related to the energy sector, that's the fourth this month.



> *Plans revealed for multi-million pound marine safety training centre at Wirral Waters in Birkenhead
> *
> Ambitious plans to create a new multi million pound Offshore Safety Training Centre at Wirral Waters have been revealed.
> 
> Wirral council has submitted the planning application and is seeking funding for the centre in Birkenhead.
> 
> The authority says the aim is to support local companies involved in the renewable energy sector and initiatives taking place in the Liverpool Bay and Irish Sea - a major growth sector for the Liverpool City Region.
> 
> The plans by Wirral council aim to see the centre built at West Float - part of the Wirral Waters site and close to the proposed International Trade Centre, which has planning permission.
> 
> The site has been cleared ahead of Wirral Waters developments, and the Offshore Safety Training Centre (OSTC) would have access to Gilbrook Basin, which currently contains the former minesweeper HMS Bronington while its future is decided.
> 
> The council says that currently local businesses in the maritime sector say they need to send people to Fleetwood - Blackpool and Fylde College which is usually booked up six months in advance, up to Aberdeen and sometimes as far away as Germany for offshore survival training.
> 
> A spokesman said: “So we are looking at the potential to develop one here in response to serve businesses in Wirral, across the city region and north east wales.
> 
> “Wirral’s offshore engineering capabilities led us to become the only CORE (Centre for Offshore Renewable Engineering) on the west coast of the country and through our regional growth fund programme we have supported companies in accessing opportunities in the offshore wind sector etc.
> 
> “An offshore survival training facility will further support our offer to businesses already here and businesses looking to invest here.”
> 
> The council says a survey was carried out through Invest Wirral and Mersey Maritime to gauge the demand for such a facility and the spokesman added: “We are working with Peel Holdings to site such a facility in Wirral Waters (Enterprise Zone) and are bidding through the Coastal Communities Fund to help pay for it.”
> 
> According to the planning application: “Potential users of the facility include the developers if te two large offshore windfarms and companies undertaking exploration for oil and gas reserves. Other potential users are port and ferry operators.”
> 
> Training would be both classroom based and include “practical simulations” ranging from ditching helicopters to rig fires.
> 
> As well as a classroom for 16 trainees, the proposed centre would also include a 10m by 20m training tank, offices and outside a replica helipad and shipping containers.
> 
> The documents accompanying the planning application say the building would be “robust and functional” and clearly visible from Beaufort Road.


----------



## Paul D

*Mersey House | Re-Clad | Change of use to apartments *


----------



## Paul D

Chris B said:


> I was passing earlier and managed to snag the web address off the developers board - http://www.schemeglobal.co.uk/calder-house-liverpool/
> 
> It will be a development of 11 three-bed apartments with underground car parking. A similar development was first proposed by the same developers in 2010 before being withdrawn before determination. An application for the current development was submitted in February 2013, with permission being granted in July of the same year.
> 
> Planning Explorer link - http://northgate.liverpool.gov.uk/P...ins/Liverpool_WIP/Menus/PL.xml&DAURI=PLANNING
> 
> The images below are taken from the above website, where more construction images can be found -
> 
> Render -
> https://flic.kr/p/qAWHD9
> _Copyright to the copyright holder. Shown here for informational purposes only._
> 
> Recent construction image -
> https://flic.kr/p/qjyVzk
> _Copyright to the copyright holder. Shown here for informational purposes only._


xx


----------



## Paul D

*Film and television studios proposed for Liverpool
*
Liverpool City Council is looking into plans to develop a film and television facility in the city.

Although in early discussions, the project is being backed by Lime Pictures, which is seeking to grow its studio space.

“The city recognises that the film and TV industry contributes significantly to Liverpool’s economy and supports hundreds of jobs. We can confirm we are looking at the possibility of developing a dedicated film and TV facility and have had some initial discussions about how this could be developed,” a city council spokesperson told Prolific North.

“However, we are at very early stages and are not in a position to make further comment.”

Lime is driving the plans forward, with increasing commissions both in the UK and overseas. For its productions of Evermoor and House of Anubis, it had to film in warehouses in Cheshire, due to the lack of bespoke studio space near its Childwall headquarters.

Liverpool is currently undergoing a “creative review” which is led by Professor Phil Redmond, to explore the best ways to “maintain and grow” the city’s reputation for creativity, culture and commerce.

Last month it was revealed that the Liverpool economy earned £9m through location filming.

However, it doesn’t have a studio space, unlike Manchester. A lack of filming space for major productions appears to be a UK-wide issue, with Tony Jordan stating he was being forced to look overseas to film his major BBC series, Dickensian, having failed to find somewhere in the UK. They scouted from “London to Liverpool” to hire a warehouse or studio.

- See more at: http://www.prolificnorth.co.uk/2014/....t1ZWGJyx.dpuf


----------



## Paul D

*Former ABC Cinema | New Auditorium and Venue | Proposed
*








> This Regeneration Liverpool project involves the refurbishment of the former ABC Cinema in Lime Street as part of our overall development proposals for the area. The project will involve the creation of a new Auditoria and Venue with associated restaurants as part of a new concept brand to be launched in 2015.


----------



## Paul D

Possible future skyline?

One tower is now in the pipeline and the other is still a proposal although it's high up on the land owners agenda.



Current skyline.


----------



## Paul D

*Cruise Liner Terminal | Completed*


----------



## Paul D

Construction picture of the port expansion. >>>>



Portobello Red said:


> Liverpool 2
> Pic by Al Disley


----------



## Paul D

*Landmark Building planned for Mount Pleasant | Proposal*





Artists impression.


----------



## openlyJane

Who has proposed the building above, Paul? Is it JMU?


----------



## Paul D

openlyJane said:


> Who has proposed the building above, Paul? Is it JMU?



I'm not to sure to be honest?


----------



## Paul D

Latest images of Chancery House apartments/restaurant.



yoshef said:


> renders by Infinite3D


----------



## Sevillano47

Horrible


----------



## Paul D

I can't say I'm a fan of it either.


----------



## Paul D

*Liverpool council to expand River Mersey cruise liner terminal to handle even bigger ships*

Liverpool's cruise liner terminal is to be expanded to handle even bigger cruise ships, city council bosses have revealed

This year the facility, at Princes Dock, will welcome 54 ships bringing with them more than 80,000 passengers– a 40% increase on last year.

A report to the city council cabinet this week is recommending that the authority purchases the temporary structure which it is currently renting, and extends it so that it can deal with up to 1,800 passengers per vessel.

In the meantime, the council will continue to explore the building of a permanent facility on the waterfront.


----------



## Paul D

*Unilever to invest £200 million in the North-West*

The investment, will see the opening of a new global IT centre, the completion of the construction of a new personal care factory, producing British brands including TRESemmé and Radox, and several new R&D facilities in collaboration with north-west academic institutions.

It will also help enable the north-west to continue to be one of the most innovative regions in the country.

Unilever, founded in the model village of Port Sunlight more than 125 years ago by William Lever, is one of the world’s largest consumer goods companies and employs more than 2,500 people at its Port Sunlight site. With roles created in the new factory, the historic home of the Anglo-Dutch multi-national will be home to more than one third of the UK workforce, making it one of the company’s key global R&D, manufacturing and IT hubs.

Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne said: “Unilever is an iconic company that exports around the world.

“Their decision to invest £200 million in their Port Sunlight site secures jobs for the future and is fantastic news for the region and a vote of confidence in the UK.

“These highly skilled jobs in this export industry are exactly the kind of opportunities we want to see created which is why in last month’s Autumn Statement I provided further incentives for R&D in the UK.

“I want Britain to be a country where companies want to invest and create jobs, which is exactly what Unilever is doing today.“

Unilever UK and Ireland Executive Chairman, Graeme Pitkethly, said: “Unilever’s legacy in Port Sunlight goes back over 125 years – it is the historic home of our company which today operates in more than 190 countries.

“With everyday products and much loved brands produced here and found in 9 out of 10 British households, our £200 million investment into Unilever Port Sunlight is a significant moment that will provide a platform for our business in the UK and across the globe for years to come.

“We are proud to have had the opportunity to show the Prime Minister and Chancellor of the Exchequer the investments made and to demonstrate Port Sunlight’s continued strategic importance as we look to the future and continue to build on the Lever legacy.“


----------



## openlyJane

Paul D said:


> I can't say I'm a fan of it either.


I find it intriguing - and a little gothic-futuristic. The most important thing is the quality of materials; which I believe are good.


----------



## Portobello Red

Liverpool - Stanley Dock

Pic by midcheshireman










Pics by Mark Holt


----------



## Portobello Red

^^










Info from: Liverpool's World Heritage Site

*Warehouse on North Side of Stanley Dock*

1852-5
Grade II*

_This warehouse differs from all the other Hartley warehouses in that it is built of plain brickwork with only a few sandstone dressings. 

It is five storeys high with a basement and now has 20 bays. Its south side is recessed at ground level behind a colonnade of cast-iron Doric columns, located immediately adjacent to the quayside. 

The north side has 6 loading bays. The windows have segmental heads and small-paned iron casements. The building exhibits a strong overall design through its powerful, yet simple and repeated elements.

The remaining hydraulic machinery, which is mostly in the basement is different from that found in the south warehouse and has an interesting arrangement of cast iron conduits to allow the control chains to be operated from the vaults. 

A post-war addition, constructed in 1953 to replace bomb damage, consists of a reinforced concrete single-storey building with a shell roof._


----------



## Portobello Red

*The completed Titanic Hotel in the Stanley Dock North Warehouse*

^^

Images from the Titanic Hotel Liverpool website


----------



## Portobello Red

Liverpool - Alder Hey Children's Hospital - Under Construction

Link

76129230


----------



## Portobello Red

Liverpool Everyman Theatre - Riba Stirling Prize winner 2014 








Details of the Everyman


----------



## Portobello Red

Naval ships at the Liverpool Cruise Facility

Pic by George C1











Pic by Rob J Ward


----------



## Portobello Red

*Cruise Liverpool Summer Highlights 2014*


----------



## stinkysteel

Stanley dock looks like a film set. In that first image it looks like venice on steroids! Liverpool has got more character than any other english city for me. Easily the second city of england.


----------



## Paul D

stinkysteel said:


> Stanley dock looks like a film set. In that first image it looks like venice on steroids! Liverpool has got more character than any other english city for me. Easily the second city of england.


It has been used in films, Captain America was the last one I can think of, Peaky Blinders was also filmed there.


----------



## WingTips

Not really sure chaps how some of these fit into this thread.


----------



## Bligh

Great thread guys. From those pictures you can clearly see how much potential Liverpool has to build itself one of Europe's greatest skylines. 

However, I'm not 100% sold on that bridge proposal above...


----------



## Paul D

Bligh said:


> Great thread guys. From those pictures you can clearly see how much potential Liverpool has to build itself one of Europe's greatest skylines.
> 
> However, I'm not 100% sold on that bridge proposal above...



Hopefully this year there will be a planning application for the first significant change to the skyline in years, we'll get there in the end. 

The bridge is way out on the outskirts so it won't affect the skyline in any way.


----------



## openlyJane

Apologies for my missing photos. I've been re-organising my photobucket library. As I gradually re-organise, I'll re-post them.


----------



## Paul D

*Clatterbridge Cancer Centre | New Hospital | In Planning*


----------



## JamieUK

^^ Thumbnail makes it look like a car park, lol.


----------



## Paul D

JamieUK said:


> ^^ Thumbnail makes it look like a car park, lol.


I know I thought that, it has cladding on I promise.


----------



## openlyJane

_The Neptune /Wapping residential development now has a name it seems *( Baltic Village)*:_


----------



## Paul D

*Millennium House | Hotel Suites / Serviced Apartments / Offices | Proposal
*


woody said:


> Planning App: 15F/0218. [ Alternative to approved scheme 14F/1014]
> 
> Mixed use development comprising: 61 hotel suites, 22 serviced apartments, roof top extension, offices & public parking.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Client: Signature Living Ltd. Scheme by: BLOK Architects.
> 
> Above details off Planning Explorer [ for information purpose only ]


----------



## Paul D

*Electrification of the Liverpool to Manchester line | Nearing Completion
*


woody said:


> See Mayflower excellent photo album NW Electrification 2013-15 on Flickr....
> 
> 
> Huyton Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roby station
> 
> Photo`s by Mayflower


----------



## Paul D

*University of Liverpool’s £90m project under way*

Work has started on the University of Liverpool’s project to build a £90m student village in the south of the city. The scheme will see new halls of residence built and existing facilities renovated on the university’s Greenbank site in Mossley Hill.

The work is part of a £250m masterplan to upgrade and rebuild campuses across Liverpool. Under the student village proposals the number of rooms available in Greenbank will increase by 40%. There will also be new sports facilities and catering areas.


----------



## Paul D

*Apartments | Mixed Use | Two Blocks 17/19 Storeys | Proposal*



Owl. said:


> There's a render looking from the corner of Skelhorne and Bolton streets too -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._


----------



## Paul D

*Anfield Stadium Expansion of the main stand.*



yoshef said:


> John Henry put this up on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/John_W_Henry/status/565126989602770945


----------



## JamieUK

Finally Google Maps got round to it.


----------



## superla

^^Google maps or earth please? I have Google maps mobile version and I haven't as yet seen this as yet.


----------



## JamieUK

superla said:


> ^^Google maps or earth please? I have Google maps mobile version and I haven't as yet seen this as yet.


It was Google Maps. I was using my desktop.


----------



## Bligh

Good news about those towers.


----------



## Paul D

*Student Accommodation | 15 floors | Proposal*



Scarecrow said:


>


----------



## openlyJane

_Work continues on the renovation of the monumental* Tobacco Warehouse.* There are now two show units prepared to give an indication of what investors and others can expect from the completed project ( I'm trying to seek permission to view them....):
_


_This is the view of the tobacco warehouse from a bedroom window of the completed hotel opposite:
_


_This is the* old pumping house;* which is being restored and converted into, most likely, a *micro-brewery*. You can see just how much development space still lies beyond the Stanley Dock complex:
_


----------



## JamieUK

That tobacco building looks like it could be the most beautiful building in Britain or at least one of them.


----------



## Paul D

JamieUK said:


> That tobacco building looks like it could be the most beautiful building in Britain or at least one of them.


It's one of my favourites, it has to be seen to get an idea of the sheer size of it, it's so impressive.


----------



## openlyJane

JamieUK said:


> That tobacco building looks like it could be the most beautiful building in Britain or at least one of them.


It is certainly one of the largest..... It was the world's largest brick built building; and it may still be?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Will they cut windows into some of the blank walls?


----------



## openlyJane

ThatOneGuy said:


> Will they cut windows into some of the blank walls?


There are_ a lot_ of windows...... the difficulty with the conversion is that each floor is just 6ft in height - and so units & apartments will have to be double floor in height. Whether that means that you will get two rows of windows in each unit I'm unsure. Hopefully I can get to view the show units and find out?


----------



## Paul D

*New Health Centre | Proposal*



Owl. said:


> From the aforementioned Architects Journal article -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> The interior -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> Models of the proposed building -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._




*Shapero reveals plans for 'revolutionary' Liverpool health centre*

Maurice Shapero has unveiled concept plans for a ‘revolutionary’ new health centre in Liverpool ‘which not only treats, but prevents illness’

The triangular 900m² Great Homer Street health and wellbeing centre in Everton is being billed as a ‘life-enhancing’ space, which combines doctors’ surgeries with communal spaces and multi-functional areas allowing for ‘indoor and outdoor concerts’.

In May this year the existing Great Homer Street medical centre will be demolished and the Shapero vision is being used as part of local consultations for a new facility. 

http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...onary-liverpool-health-centre/8678481.article


----------



## openlyJane

I'm really intrigued that; so 'out of the box'. I hope it goes ahead in that form.


----------



## Paul D

openlyJane said:


> I'm really intrigued that; so 'out of the box'. I hope it goes ahead in that form.


Me too.


----------



## openlyJane

openlyJane said:


> It is certainly one of the largest..... It was the world's largest brick built building; and it may still be?


A few elevated views of The Tobacco Warehouse ( currently being converted into apartments/offices/studios/leisure):


----------



## Paul D

The train in the second picture gives you an idea of its scale, great shot Jane.


----------



## openlyJane

The new, soon-to-be *'Shankly'* football hotel is now on site. This site is just at the back of St George's Hall at the apex of Victoria street and Whitechapel. It will feature a roof-top bar. The developers are 'Signature Living' who have already developed another hotel ( 62 James Street) in the old White Star Line building on James Street. All elevations, including the 'flat-iron' building at the end are involved in the development:


----------



## openlyJane

Rapid progress on the new office development which forms part of the larger 'Central Village' scheme. Renshaw Street:



The *X1 *student development on* Seel Street* in The Ropewalks area of the city is also progressing nicely:


----------



## openlyJane

stinkysteel said:


> Liverpool always seems that much more charismatic and photogenic than the other English cities. Following this forum on and off it always strikes me that liverpool continues to have the edge. The what's Englands second city debate for me is obvious, Manchester and Birmingham third and fourth.


I appreciate your thoughts and sentiments, and agree that Liverpool does have a certain romance & charisma. I don't know if you've ever read anything by Ian Nairn? He was an architectural writer who really managed to capture the essence of the various towns and cities that he wrote about. ( 1960s). He called Liverpool a 'World City' whilst crediting Manchester with being the 'second city'. I'm not at all familiar with Birmingham so can't comment, but Liverpool & Manchester are really quite distinct from each other. Very different in both looks and in atmosphere.


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> *Chavasse Park grillhouse unveiled*
> 
> 
> 
> Grosvenor has announced that New World Trading Company is to open a 7,446 sq ft bar and restaurant in a specially-created pavilion-style building on Liverpool ONE’s Chavasse Park.
> 
> The 600-cover Club House, designed by Paul Danson Imagineering, the company behind the Oast House in Manchester’s Spinningfields, will trade from two floors, including a first floor terrace.
> 
> The architectural influences are said to be from New England and the Hamptons in the US.
> 
> The Club House will contain a permanent grill and barbecue to the front of the new building overlooking the park.
> 
> A pavilion building was always planned by Grosvenor for the corner site next to Debenhams in Chavasse Park but the recession and cost overruns put a halt to the plan. Liverpool ONE opened in 2008. The pavilion site has been used for temporary installations, including a pop-up beach in the summer. The Club House will occupy part of the site, the beach will remain next to the new building.
> 
> The new building has been granted planning permission and work will begin this month ahead of opening later this year.
> 
> Miles Dunnett, director of portfolio management at Grosvenor, said: “The Club House is a great new addition to Liverpool ONE’s leisure and dining offer, which is now firmly established as one of the most vibrant in the North West. New World Trading Company has created an exciting casual dining concept with The Club House’s sense of theatre, quality and offer being a perfect fit with its setting on Chavasse Park. When it opens later this year, it will provide something quite unique for visitors.”
> 
> New World Trading Company operates The Botanist restaurants in Chester, Alderley Edge, Newcastle, Deansgate Manchester, Birmingham and Trinity Leeds.
> 
> Chris Hill, managing director of New World Trading Company, added: “This is a really exciting time for NWTC with The Club House bringing something very new and exciting to Liverpool ONE. Live music every day will set the scene and the atmosphere. Teamed with tasty ‘home comfort’ food, including our signature Hanging Kebabs and an anthology of ales (over 80 beers and ciders to choose from), it will make The Club House unlike anything else in the city in a totally unique setting.”
> 
> The announcement coincides with an 11% increase in catering sales at Liverpool ONE and a 2.5% rise in footfall in the year to date.
> 
> New World Trading Company is the latest in a series of leading restaurant brands to select Liverpool ONE for new concepts or a first, with Bill’s Restaurant, Côte, Ed’s Easy Diner, Tortilla and TGI Friday’s all opening in the last 12 months.
> 
> Metis Real Estate Advisors and Cushman & Wakefield acted for Liverpool ONE. New World Trading Company was advised by Emery Planning.
> - See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/chavasse-park-grillhouse-unveiled/#sthash.0Tx2fv4o.dpuf


xx


----------



## openlyJane

_A few updates. Images taken today:_

_Liverpool University's new* bio-science building *nears completion:
_





_This image shows, to the right, the apex of the new bio-science building plus part of the new build 'Royal Hospital':
_



*'The Royal' *_hospital development:_



_This very large student development *' The Paramount' *is to have a swimming pool in its basement. It is adjacent to Lime Street station on *Lord Nelson Street:*
_



_Viewed from further up the road:_



*Greenbank House*_ was once the family home of influential Victorian Liverpool family - *The Rathbones.* It now belongs to the University of Liverpool, is Grade 11 listed in *Gothic Revival style*. It is to be renovated as part of a newly built student village in the *Mossley Hill *suburb of the city. It will be used for functions:
_


----------



## Paul D

100 studio apartments.



Owl. said:


> Renders of the proposed development -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 'Norfolk House Phase II', the second phase of the Norfolk House development on the opposite side of the street. Like Norfolk House, this has a completion date of August 2016.


----------



## Owl.

In no particular order, here's all the projects underway in the Baltic Triangle right now - 



> Baltic Triangle
> Neighbourhood of Liverpool City Centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Norfolk House Phase I
> Norfolk Street | 9 storeys | Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Pinnacle Development (Phase I)
> Norfolk Street | Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> Norfolk House Phase II
> Simpson Street | 9 storeys | Proposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Pinnacle Development (Phase II)
> Jamaica Street | Proposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Artesian House
> Jamaica Street | 7/8 storeys | Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Baltic Village
> Wapping | 8-13 storeys | Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> One Park Lane
> Park Lane | 16 storeys | Approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Heaps Mill Redevelopment
> Park Lane | 12/14 storeys | Approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> BPUK Development
> Bridgewater Street | Under Construction


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> *Land rises from Mersey for £300m superport [VIDEO]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peel Ports has produced this film showing land reclamation of 12 hectares from the River Mersey to create the massive container terminal Liverpool2, due to open by the end of this year.
> 
> Contractors Bam Nuttall and Van Oord have completed the first phase of the infilling, using 1.43 million tonnes of sand and silt deposited from dredged material. The new terminal will have a 700-metres quay wall, six metres tall, held up by 296 steel piles, which is nearly complete.
> 
> The build programme is working around 10-metre tidal range, the second highest in the UK. Further infilling will take place over the summer.
> 
> Doug Coleman, Liverpool2’s construction director, said: “There are very few projects of this kind and scale going on in the UK, especially considering the impact of the exceptional tidal range.
> 
> “We can only carry out the installation of anchor blocks and other infrastructure, including vibrocompaction, for a maximum of eight hours each day – two hours either side of each low tide. The one benefit is that the weight of water during high tide helps to compress the infilled material.
> 
> “The tide also means that for every million tonnes we bring in, we lose about 2.5% which is not significant in the scheme of things and is helped by our deliberate strategy of installing the new sewerage outfall pipe which acts as a barrier to minimise losses.
> 
> “Thanks to the project being ‘all-weathered’, the tide is the only major challenge we face from the elements, although high winds or freezing conditions inevitably mean that work has to be carried out slightly differently to minimise any consequent risks.
> 
> “Overall, the first phase of infilling progressed exceptionally well and I’m generally very pleased with how all the works are taking shape.”
> 
> The piling process, which began in 2014 and is due to be completed in the next few months, involves drilling from large jack-up rigs and inserting tubular piles to create a new 854m long quay wall. The area behind the wall has been dredged to bed rock to allow for virgin materials to be deposited.
> 
> The infilling process began in February with the arrival in the river Mersey of the ‘Willem van Orange’ trailer suction hopper dredger. The vessel, operated by Dutch specialist Van Oord, has a handling capacity of 10,000m3 (21000 tonnes) and took materials from a site 20 miles away from Liverpool2, with each dredging and discharge operation taking 6.5 hours from beginning to end.
> 
> The dredger is due to return at the beginning of July to begin the second campaign of infilling, which will see a further 4m tonnes of dredged material being harvested from the river.
> 
> Other significant elements of the project to date include:
> 
> installation underway of 261 anchor blocks 3metres below the current infilled level,
> connection of the anchor block to piles with steel bars, to straighten and tension the quay wall structure
> vibrocompaction of the infill to settle it and drive out water
> 220m extension to an existing sewerage outfall through the site, towed in a single piece from Norway
> installation of drainage works directly behind quay wall
> upfill from (+)6.5 metres to (+)10 metres to cover the tie bars and anchor blocks to the top level of the piles.
> 
> As well as the further infilling, the next major phases of the work will include installation of capping beams, with bollard and fender blocks, and pocket dredging for the delivery of ship to shore cranes.
> 
> The site will be open towards the end of December 2015. Liverpool2 will connect directly to a major logistics and distribution hub at Port Salford, transporting containers along the Manchester Ship Canal via vessel. The National Import Centre at Port Salford comprising a 154,000 sq. m warehouse and container facility will be able to handle over 300,000 containers and over 37 million freight pallets per year.
> - See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...or-300m-superport-video/#sthash.c73giDyF.dpuf


xx


----------



## openlyJane

*North-Point:*_ Pall Mall_. A very exciting proposal which has just gained planning permission - not only for its scale and re-use of some older buildings, but also for its potential to enlarge and expand the city centre northwards:


_These images show how an exclusive £90m development just north of Liverpool city centre will look once it is completed.

The huge* Pall Mall *complex was labelled as a potential “landmark gateway” when it went before city planners earlier this year.

Planning permission was granted for the* North Point *scheme after the developers were praised by councillors for their vision.

The 18 storey building is set to tower over the northern approaches to the city centre and is will boast everything from apartments to rooftop gardens.

The ambitious project includes plans for a fifth/sixth floor restaurant and tenth/eleventh floor spa, as well as a gym, multi-storey car park, shops and apartments.

As these images show, views from the rooftop gardens will offer stunning views across the city and over the Mersey to Wirral.

Developed by PHD1 for investment client Industrial Workshop (Pall Mall) Ltd, it has been designed by Liverpool architects BLOK.

BLOK’s managing director Antonio Garcia said it will “bring a unique aspect to city centre living” at February’s council meeting.

Set to offer *366 apartments, t*he multi-million pound project will bring “life, vitality, energy and creativity to an emerging district”, according to its recently launched website._


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> *Martins Bank Liverpool to become city's first five star hotel after new plans submitted*
> 
> 
> 
> New plans have been submitted to Liverpool council for the city’s first five star hotel to be built within Martins Bank.
> 
> The historic city centre building has long been the subject of attempts to turn it into a luxury hotel with developers confirming they still planned to do so earlier this month.
> 
> And now it looks as though progress could soon be made with a new planning application having been submitted to Liverpool town hall today.
> 
> Plans to convert Martins Bank into a 138-bedroom hotel were approved by city planners 12 months ago.
> 
> But delays to work on the scheme - which was due to begin last autumn - had led to fears the conversion would not happen.
> 
> However earlier this month Bernard Byrne, managing director at developers Castlewood, confirmed to the ECHO he still wanted to turn the building into a five star hotel.
> 
> And now updated plans - which reveal the hotel will have almost 100 extra rooms than previously thought - have been handed in for consideration.
> 
> While details are currently limited, an overview of the scheme requests permission for a “change of use to change existing office building into 227 bedroom 5 star hotel with associated bars, restaurants, and spa.”
> 
> The former Martins Bank on Water street in Liverpool city centre which is set to become the city's first luxury five star hotel.
> 
> The £40m hotel is expected to include two restaurants, three bars, a spa, and conference and banqueting rooms. Many of the Grade II listed bank’s original features will also be retained, with the main dining area enclosed within the horseshoe-shaped tellers’ counter and the original writing desks kept.
> 
> Barclays closed the branch about six years ago and the banking hall has remained empty since. The site, on Water Street, has a fascinating history and during World War II some of the Bank of England’s gold reserves from London were stored in the Liverpool bank’s vaults as a potentially safer refuge from bombs.


xx


----------



## openlyJane

The new hotel ( Pullman) adjoining the new exhibition centre is progressing well - ready for opening in January:


----------



## Paul D

*Heaps Mill £130m apartment scheme under way as diggers arrive on site*

Work has started on Liverpool’s historic Heaps Rice Mill ahead of a scheme to transform it into apartments.

A car park next to the Grade II listed building was closed whilst ground condition surveys for the scheme were carried out.

The £130m development on Liverpool’s southern waterfront will see the Baltic Triangle warehouse converted into 123 flats, with hundreds more built in blocks of up to 14 storeys dotted around the site.

Developer Elliot Lawless said: “This is an important step forward as we finalise the details of the full construction programme.

“We’ve come quite a way in a relatively short space of time thanks to the encouragement of Liverpool council and I’m looking forward to confirming final construction time-scales in the near future.”

Liverpool-based contractors CCG has been awarded a £100,000 contract to undertake final ground investigations on the site, which borders Liverpool’s World Heritage zone.

The scheme, granted planning permission in October 2014, will see the construction of 800 new homes and leisure and retail units around a new public space called Baltic Square.

Joseph Heap founded his milling business on the site, next door to the famous Baltic Fleet pub, in 1778, though the present structures dates from the mid-Victorian era.

Initially, developers planned to demolish the mill – a move which sparked outcry from heritage campaigners, who convinced the Government to give it listed building status.

Now that it cannot be demolished, the building’s historic façade will be incorporated into the final scheme.

There will be four new-build blocks comprising a mid-rise 16 storey building on the corner of Park Lane and Liver Street and three other buildings of 14 and 12 storeys, as well as the mill itself.


----------



## andymf

Paul D said:


> xx


Love the decor, especially that mezzanine floor.


----------



## Paul D

*Formerly Tribeca in Chinatown.*



Owl. said:


> *Little Shanghai*
> 
> Type - Mixed-use Development
> Location - Chinatown, Liverpool
> Client - PHD1 Construction Ltd
> 
> Two, three & four bed residential apartments - c. 700
> Student beds - c. 300
> Commercial retail & leisure space - c. 10,000 m2
> Car parking spaces - 400
> 
> Start date - Q1 2016
> Completion date - Q1 2019
> 
> Artist's impressions -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> Architect's drawing -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._


----------



## openlyJane

That didn't take you long Paul.........


----------



## openlyJane

_The new *ACL headquarters *( Atlantic Container Line) appears in view at the end of Slater Street in The Ropewalks district of the city:
_


----------



## Mr Bricks

Little Shanghai looks nice. Maybe a step towards getting rid of the suburban housing in that area?


----------



## openlyJane

Mr Bricks said:


> Little Shanghai looks nice. Maybe a step towards getting rid of the suburban housing in that area?


The suburban style housing is much discussed on the Liverpool forum. My own view is that it will not be going anywhere, anytime soon. The people living in these homes have, mostly, lived in these areas for generations - these houses replaced the tenements that were demolished previously. Development will have to take place all around & surrounding them. There's no money nor the will to re-house people, many of whom take great pride in their homes and gardens. Unless absolutely required ( as it was, arguably, for the Edge Lane development) we don't want to get into the situation of compulsory purchases and destruction of communities - chinese style; or as is going on in London now. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Paul D

*Exclusive: We reveal Lime Street as you've never seen it before*

_After a public outcry they went back to the drawing board. Now this..._










PLANS to regenerate Liverpool’s Lime Street have been completely changed to create a street celebrating its history as the city’s cinema quarter.

Amended plans have been drawn up following harsh criticism of a previous scheme which also had Mayor Joe Anderson wanting the scheme to be looked at again.

The result – a fresh looking continental style development with a wide pavement that retains some of the old and blends it with the new.

The scheme still includes demolition of the old Futurist cinema, but its image lives on by being replicated as a key feature of Lime Street. The two famous gin palaces – the Crown and the Vines - also remain along with some of the original older buildings which will be restored.

As before the scheme includes shops, bars, restaurants, commercial space, a hotel and student apartments. The drawings include wider pavements along Lime Street, though the designers say public realm works do not form part of the submitted scheme. It seems they are included as a ‘for instance’ to show what Lime Street with a ‘cafe society’ frontage could bring to the city centre.

But the stark frontage of the much criticised previous scheme is altered in amended plans submitted to the city council’s planning department this week. The entrance to the original Futurist becomes a new gateway into the scheme.

Whether the celebration of cinema with the frontage of the cinema recreated will be enough to satisfy opponents is yet to be seen.

The Old Hall Street office of the IBI Group has created the amended Lime Street scheme for developers Neptune who are working on the project with Regeneration Liverpool.

Explaining the reasons for the changes in the scheme, IBI say in their documents: “The feedback from the consultation (for the original scheme) was generally positive in relation to the improvement of this part of the city, but some concerns were raised in relation to the design, particularly the appearance of the Lime Street frontage and the materials.”

The concerns focused on the loss of the Futurist and other historically significant buildings, with critics saying their removal was undesirable.

Many questioned why the facade of the Futurist could not be retained, and that the design lacked architectural and aesthetic merit and failed to relate to the fine detailing of the retained buildings.

Critics also said the buildings earmarked for demolition were distinctive in their variety of age and style, features not represented by the (original) proposed design.

It was also felt the original scheme did not represent a ‘gateway’ development in what is one of the city centre’s premier streets.

IBI adds in its amended scheme: “The design team has taken the comments on board and explored a number of alternative options for the scheme. The revised proposals are considerably different in appearance to those originally proposed, taking a very different approach to the facades of the buildings, and are considered to present a more exciting and also more sympathetic design.”

A period is now available for comments to be made to the planning department ahead of the revised scheme being presented to the planning committee. The aim is to start demolition work before the end of the year to enable regeneration work to start soon after.

http://www.liverpoolconfidential.co...eal-lime-street-as-youve-never-seen-it-before

xx


----------



## Paul D

*Lime Street plans include ‘TV music and chat’ show*
Posted by Stephen Hurrell

New plans revealed for Lime Street include three new restaurants, a coffee shop, a basement cocktail bar and a performance auditorium.

The plans, revealed to by Neptune Developments, are the latest proposals for the stretch of buildings along Lime Street, which include the Futurist cinema and other historic buildings.

Key to the proposal is a complex with TV studios and production facilities in the former ABC Cinema. A new TV music chat show with a transatlantic link to New York has been devised as a ‘core idea’ underpinning the business case for the redevelopment and has reportedly attracted attention from media companies, collaborators and promoters. The venue will also cater for live music performances and host restaurants and a cocktail bar.

Liverpool music entrepreneur Mark Cowley, who is behind the TV show idea, says: “We have been working for over a year on the project and have already had massive interest and support from leading media companies, collaborators and promoters. This is a fantastic building and has all the versatility and space we need, for what will be a unique media and performance destination.”

The proposals also include demolition of the Futurist cinema because the building is in disrepair, while student accommodation will take up the upper floors of the proposed buildings. The designs for the buildings between The Crown and The Vines pubs include back-lit metal panels and also hints at widened footpaths for pedestrians in the future.

Steve Parry, managing director of Neptune Developments says: “The consultation has been very helpful. It has given us a chance to re-think the project in a wider context that looks at Lime Street’s history and its future within a rapidly changing and dynamic city centre. The new design is more urban, more visually dramatic and more integrated. It’s very much part of an emerging vision for the whole of Lime Street and its surrounding area.”

The plans will go before Liverpool planning committee at the end of July with a public consultation taking place on 23 July.
http://www.yourmovemagazine.com/lime...chat-show/7178


----------



## Owl.

Construction of the new Mersey Gateway bridge -


----------



## openlyJane

_Some elevated views ( from the tower of anglican cathedral) of various developments around the city:

Office development ( part of *Central village *scheme) - *Renshaw street:*
_



*X1 *_student development - Seel street, Ropewalks ( red crane; bottom-right):
_



_Various student/and other residential developments in *The Baltic Triangle:*
_


*Liverpool 2 *_- post-panamax container terminal ( top of picture):
_


_New *Exhibition centre & Pullman Hotel ( *not its nicest elevation - which faces riverside):_



*The Quarter*_ - residential development ( tower block still to go on site)_:


----------



## openlyJane

_*NCH *student development; Hope Street ( still in scaffolding/centre of pic), plus a section of the *new royal hospital* - top/right:

_


_New *hospital *and new university* bio-science building*:_


----------



## Owl.

Plans have been released for the area around Lime Street station in Liverpool (the city's main rail terminal). It includes a hotel, student accommodation, retail, leisure, a new theatre and TV studios - 



Owl. said:


> Some of the renders from the website -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> Renders of 'The Rooftop' (the former ABC Cinema) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> Nighttime renders of the main Lime Street development -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown for information purposes only._


----------



## openlyJane

Not everyone is satisfied with this proposal, however. Some feel it is being done on the cheap & lacks architectural integrity..... Especially those embarrassingly naff phrases etched onto buildings. Please, no!


----------



## openlyJane

_Phase two of the *'The Quarter'* residential development as viewed from the marina and the water sports centre:
_


----------



## Owl.

Owl. said:


> *Little Shanghai*
> 
> Type - Mixed-use Development
> Location - Chinatown, Liverpool
> Client - PHD1 Construction Ltd
> 
> Two, three & four bed residential apartments - c. 700
> Student beds - c. 300
> Commercial retail & leisure space - c. 10,000 m2
> Car parking spaces - 400
> 
> Start date - Q1 2016
> Completion date - Q1 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are proposals for a significant development within Liverpool City Centre, reimagining and reinvigorating the area around Chinatown.
> 
> We have looked at adding vibrancy and animation at lower levels while establishing a look across the three phases of development inspired by the Chinese paper art of zhezhi.
> 
> The development will draw visitors to a hitherto under-developed city quarter through attractions such as Chinese retail, a spa and hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> Artist's impressions -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
> 
> Architect's drawing -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the owner. Shown here for information purposes only._
Click to expand...

A new more detailed render has been released for 'Little Shanghai' -


----------



## Owl.

Two big developments have been announced this week for Liverpool City Centre - 

*New Chinatown*
Mixed Use​


> Residential units: 1,000
> Commercial and retail space: Circa 150,000 sq ft
> Planned start date: Final Quarter 2015
> Completion date: Final Quarter 2018
> North Point Global has been chosen by The Mayor of Liverpool to deliver the comprehensive regeneration of Europe’s oldest Chinatown.
> 
> The massively prestigious project will include up to 1000 residential units with a mix of studios, one, two and three bed apartments. The mixed-use vision will also include a major leisure and commercial element with restaurants, specialist Chinese retail, Live-Work accommodation for independent businesses and new cultural and community facilities for the area.
> 
> We’re working closely with The Mayor, the UK Government and Liverpool’s Chinese community to plan and design the project that will be one of the most exciting development projects delivered in the UK over the next five years.
> 
> Designed by BLOK Architects the scheme combines bold modern architecture with traditional Chinese design elements and philosophy.
> 
> New Chinatown in Liverpool is a unique project and will be an exceptional investment opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Renders -
Click to expand...

__________

*Wolstenholme Square*
Mixed Use | 10 Floors​


> Paul D said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Consultation launched for £40m Wolstenholme Square scheme*
> 
> Elliot Lawless's company Elliot Group has announced plans for a redevelopment of Liverpool's Wolstenholme Square, with a mix of residential, commercial, leisure and retail uses contained within five blocks.
> 
> The proposals are to be unveiled to the community later in April, and are expected to include 370 apartments, alongside a new venue for club Cream and a performance space managed by collaborators from The Kazimier, which would relocate to another site.
> 
> The project, designed by Liverpool architect Falconer Chester Hall, will see the creation of new buildings ranging up to 10 storeys and a passageway through from Wolstenholme Square to Seel Street to improve the area's permeability.
> 
> The proposals, which include ground floor commercial space for cafes, restaurants and shops, club space and serviced and residential apartments, represent an investment of more than £40m should planning permission be granted.
> 
> The public is now being asked to comment on the plans before a planning application is submitted. An exhibition at Cream's home, Nation, is being held on Tuesday 28 April from 2pm to 8pm at which the public can see outline plans and register their views.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> More details have been released for this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolstenholme Square designs revealed in new images for £40m project*
> 
> Images showing what Liverpool’s historic Wolstenholme Square could look like under £40m transformation plans have been released.
> 
> The proposals by Elliot Group include a new home for superclub Cream and a fresh venue run by bosses at The Kazimier.
> 
> There will also be residential and commercial space including more than 447 studio and one bed apartments, shops, restaurants and cafes.
> 
> Adam Hall, managing director of Liverpool firm Falconer Chester Hall – the architects behind the designs – said: “A great deal of attention has gone in to creating buildings that stand scrutiny in their own right but which combine to make a very cohesive group.
> 
> “The focus is on quality of design, fittings and workmanship as the market expects nothing less.”
> 
> A planning application for the development was submitted last month and is due to go before Liverpool council’s planning committee this September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior shots -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article continues at - http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/wolstenholme-square-designs-revealed-new-9616683
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul D

*Plans for Wirral's multi-million pound Jack Nicklaus 'golf resort' revealed*

Golfing legend Jack Nicklaus is to be revealed today as the man behind Wirral’s ambitions to become the “capital of England’s Golf Coast”.

The council is set to announce the golfer’s company will be the preferred developer for the multi-million pound golf resort planned for land adjacent to the famous Royal Liverpool Golf Club.

The proposals would see the development of a championship golf course, “high quality” – read four star or above – hotel, clubhouse and the only Links Academy in the UK outside of the home of golf St Andrews.

The local authority is due to make the formal announcement this morning, and the move could also see improvements to local road links connecting Hoylake and West Kirby to the rest of Wirral, as well as creating hundreds of new jobs in construction and longer term at the resort.

A highly placed council source told the ECHO: “This will mean Wirral and Hoylake will be the English Golf Coast Capital and enable us to continue our fantastic relationship with the Royal Liverpool Golf Club.”

Council sources also confirmed Jack Nicklaus had been heavily involved in the planning so far and would continue to be with the course design.

During his career Nicklaus has won 18 professional major championships, and his company has almost 380 courses open for play in 36 countries, with Jack Nicklaus involved in the design of 290 of the courses. At least 70 Nicklaus Design courses have been ranked by major industry publications.

Machynys, which was the last Nicklaus joint venture group golf resort to be opened in the UK

In 1967 Nicklaus was the runner-up to Roberto De Vicenzo at the Open in Hoylake, the last time it was held at the Royal Liverpool until Tiger Woods won there in 2006.

In 2012 Wirral council used the spotlight of the international media during the second day of the Ricoh Women’s British Open at Hoylake to re-launch its ambitious proposals to make Wirral a key golfing destination.

Council bosses had outlined their intentions to see a new “signature” golf course, five star hotel and spa, and conference facilities on the 300 acre site in Hoylake, much of which is already in council ownership.

Now the report set to be brought to Wirral council’s ruling cabinet on July 20 said “a golf resort in the proposed target area would build upon the England’s Golf Coast brand and address regional demand for a high quality associated hotel”.

Since the first masterplan for the golf resort was drawn up more than nine years ago, Wirral council has been working with consultants Capita Symonds looking at the landscape of the area, along with potential access to the site and possible funding for the scheme, and paving the way for planning permission, which would have to be sought by any developer

When the proposals were re-launched it was also revealed the project could be worth £30m-£40m a year for the local economy and at the launch in 2012 Wirral’s director of regeneration Kevin Adderley said value of the scheme could range from £40m-£70m, but is “only limited by the successful bidder’s aspirations”.

A council source said the value of the scheme would be “measured in the tens of millions” and said: “It’s a development not only for Wirral but the wider city region and the UK.”

Among the proposals is a Links Academy which the council source said would be the only one of its kind outside St Andrews, a Marriott hotel and the “signature” golf course

If approved by the cabinet it is hoped planning applications would be submitted late 2016, although these would have to be referred to the secretary of state.

No decision has been made on the golf resort’s name, but the ECHO understands it would feature “Hoylake” as part of it.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/plans-wirrals-multi-million-pound-jack-9626707


----------



## openlyJane

*The Baltic Village *_residential development soon to rise above its foundations. Will provide some of the best views in the city when complete:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_Not to everyone's taste ( but I personally like it) - this new office development ( a remodeling of an older building) *'The Tempest' *on Tithebarn Street is nearing completion. it will have cafe/retail on ground level and a roof garden. Already 40% signed up with tenants:_


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _The above (* Tempest)* is pretty much finished now:_




_This is the site on* Pall Mall* which is to be developed into residential/work-live/office/leisure space. It is to be called *North-Point* - to signal its extension of the city centre north-wards towards what will be called the *Pumpfields* district.
_

_The large red-brick warehouse to the right:_







_View across the road ( tobacco warehouse in view):_













_*It should be on site in September*_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The Architecture concept for Chinatown looks very interesting.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

openlyJane said:


> _Not to everyone's taste ( but I personally like it) - this new office development ( a remodeling of an older building) *'The Tempest' *on Tithebarn Street is nearing completion. it will have cafe/retail on ground level and a roof garden. Already 40% signed up with tenants:_


Great restoration!. Too many brutalist buildings are being demolished these days, so this is refreshing. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> The Architecture concept for Chinatown looks very interesting.


Yes! However the designs are far from finalised. There has been a public consultation and a wide range of views are being taken into consideration. I'm really very hopeful that this scheme, subject to approval, will be transformative for this end of the city - and will breathe much needed life back into the oldest China Town in Europe. There have been a number of false dawns; but hopefully this one will be a goer.


----------



## superla

Excellent video posted on you tube by the contributor future Liverpool,which gives some idea of how far we've come and what's currently going on or planned,development wise This is Future Liverpool.: https://youtu.be/U7qFZQisiIA


----------



## AbidM

'Little Shanghai' is probably one of my favorite proposals for Liverpool, it's absolutely beautiful. 

I also like the restoration of former factories, maritime buildings, it gives it a new lease of life and I just love that.

(Thank you Jane for keeping this thread running / and others)


----------



## openlyJane

_Just a few updates:_

*North-Point *_now looks to be on site ( Pall Mall):_





*L.I.P.A *_( Liverpool Institute for Performing Arts), is undergoing significant extension and renovation:
_




_The new *Liverpool Royal hospital* continues apace - cladding is now being erected:
_





_The* X1* residential/student/leisure development ( See Street) powers on:
_





_Various renovations of older/historical buildings into apartments and restaurants:
_

*Vernon Street *_- apartments:_



*Bold Place*_/Restaurant:_



_*The Philharmonic Hall *( music/small concert room extension):_




*Vine Place *_student development in background
_



*NCH*_ student/Leisure/retail development nears completion - Hope Street:_



_Renovation of *The Old Blind School* ( Hope/Hardman Street) continues. Now housing a pub/restaurant, coffee shop, various small digital companies - and soon to be more hotel accommodation and restaurants:
_



*The Quarter*_ residential development continues apace - now with another block on site:
_


----------



## openlyJane

*New China Town *_looks like it may be underway shortly; as hoardings have gone up. The first phase is supposed to be complete by the end of 2016. The image is just indicative of massing - not fully finalised yet:
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_A few updates:_

_The expansion of* Anfield ( football stadium) *continues, with a huge 650 ton roof truss recently lifted into place. Its size and impact on the locality is immense - and it can even be seen as far away as Wales. 
_





















_The *Gypsy International *student development ( Byrom Street) is enormous:_



_Renovation of the *old homeopathic hospital *on Hope Street continues ( student....again):
_


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> *Liverpool's ambitious Chinatown plans take step forward*
> 
> 
> 
> Ambitious plans to transform Liverpool's Chinatown, to include up to 800 apartments, 120,000 sq ft of commercial and retail space, public spaces and a 140-bed hotel, have been submitted to the council.
> 
> Liverpool City Council has received a planning application seeking detailed consent for the first phase, with only outline permission sought for the second and third phases at this stage.
> 
> The application comes less than two months after a development and design team comprising Chinatown Development Company, PHD 1 Construction and BLOK Architecture with support from the UKTI Regeneration Investment Organisation were selected as preferred developers for the land at Great George Street and follows consultation with local residents and businesses.
> 
> Peter McInnes, chairman of Chinatown Development Company's parent company North Point Global, said: "During the bidding process, it was clear that the mayor and city council wanted rapid progress on a key site that has been vacant for too long.
> 
> "It was equally important that we took time to listen and consult with local people and come up with a development that realises the potential of this hugely important site on the edge of Chinatown."
> 
> Lead architect for the scheme Antonio Garcia said: "From the outset, we believed that the site needed a bold and ambitious solution that would reinvent and regenerate Chinatown. We need to capture and express the energy of Chinese culture and commerce and create a vibrant new destination in the city centre."
> 
> The proposed scheme aims to attract new Chinese businesses into the area through the creation of live-work, retail and commercial spaces. The development's commercial team claims it has already had enormous interest from Chinese-based businesses looking for a UK outlet.
> 
> McInnes said: "There is massive enthusiasm and excitement in China about this project. Liverpool is home to Europe's oldest Chinatown and the city has a strong brand and profile in China.
> 
> "We want to build on that to create a destination that is completely unique and that adds something radically different to the city's offer."
> 
> The consultation and engagement process is set to continue during the planning process.
> 
> Deputy mayor Ann O'Byrne said: "This site has tremendous potential to breathe new life into the wider area, creating new homes and jobs. The developer has come up with some extremely innovative ideas around developing links with China and the universities to bring a completely new commercial and retail offer to the area."
> 
> *A decision on the planning application is likely to be made before the end of November 2015 with work on phase one due to start before the end of the year.*
> http://www.insidermedia.com/insider/north-west/144989-ambitious-chinatown-plans-submitted-liverpool


xx


----------



## Paul D

.Adam said:


> Fantastic day for Liverpool, congratulations. It's genuinely my favourite city in Britain outside London and I'm delighted to see it doing so well especially in the creative sector.



Cheers Adam and it appears to be at a quite advanced stage too. :cheers:


----------



## robhood

Paul D said:


> *REVEALED: Littlewoods building set to become 'Elstree of the north'
> *
> Sound stages and production studios could create 1,500 jobs on art deco landmark
> 
> EDGE LANE is set to become the “Elstree of the north” under ambitious plans to transform the vacant Littlewoods Building into a giant film and television studio, it is revealed today.
> 
> The project, spearheaded by Liverpool City Council, sees the disused, 4.5 acre site being reinvented as sound stages and production studios.
> 
> The one time headquarters of the famous pools empire, empty since 2004, has face the threat of demolition, as well as aborted plans for hotels and luxury apartments.
> 
> But the latest scheme, to be discussed next Friday by Mayor Anderson’s cabinet, will give the art deco building a very different life.
> 
> As well as studios, the site will also provide space for city’s booming creative community, thanks to the success of the Baltic triangle which is facing overwhelming demand for extra space by comapnies in the creative sector..
> 
> The new campus, which will span the Littlewoods Building and the neighbouring Liverpool Innovation Park, will also become the new home of the Liverpool Theatre School, currently based in Aigburth.
> 
> The film hub will mean the city will be able to meet demand for film and production facilities after a report by the Liverpool Film Office revealed in the past year the city has missed out on a potential £20m revenue because of capacity issues in the city.
> 
> The new Littlewoods campus will mean the city will be albe to meet growing demand from film and TV companies.
> 
> The studio will give access to sets of up to 30,000 sq ft, and up to 50 ft high. The sets are liely to appeal not only to film makers, but makers of adverts, music videos and corporate films.
> 
> If the scheme is approved, work on the £25m project will start almost immediately, with onsight works commencing as early as January.
> 
> Mayor Anderson said: “This project has been a long time in the planning. Various sites were reviewed but the recognisable Littlewoods building offers the scale required and is in a great position to attract productions to the city.”
> 
> The council is working with Capital and Centric who the mayor describes as the perfect choice as the developer of the scheme.
> 
> “Their experience shows they understand and work well with the creative sector,” added the mayor.
> 
> C&C has already completed a £4m conversion of the ‘bunker building’ on the site, providing 20,000 sq ft of office space plus bespoke buildings for the film and TV sector.
> 
> Capital and Centric spokeswoman, Michelle Rothwell said: “The Littlewoods building is part of the history of Liverpool, with more than 2,000 people working there at one time. We’re looking forward to bringing back to life what is an incredible and fascinating part of Liverpool’s heritage.”
> 
> http://www.liverpoolconfidential.co....e-of-the-north


----------



## Paul D

The film studio was approved today. :banana:


----------



## Paul D

Apex 2, a bio-science facility is nearing completion.



> Andrew_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fencing on Crown St has now been removed and the road put back to normal use. All of the planting has now gone in too with the building due to open soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## openlyJane

_The* NCH student/retail *development on *Hope Street* is now accepting this year's intake of students. A replica of an old statue has been created and placed in position in the entrance to the central, public courtyard of the development:
_







_The* X1 Student/retail *development on* Seel street *also nears completion:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_The refurbishment and extension of the *Grade 11* listed *Watson Building *into office space is nearing completion ( Renshaw Street):
_


----------



## openlyJane

_The new* RIBA *( Royal Institute of British Architects) *gallery*, office space and cafe is now on site in the Mann island development. Two floors of gallery, museum, exhibition, cafe and office space due for completion next summer:
_



*RIBA at Mann Island *_sits at the heart of Liverpool’s UNESCO World Heritage Site and will provide *galleries, office facilities, conference space, a café and shop. *It will host an exciting programme of activity aimed at families and professionals alike. It is a unique facility being created by the RIBA with support from local partners.

Of great interest to local, national and international visitors, RIBA Mann Island will provide a unique experience for visitors to discover, participate in and be inspired by architecture. It will become a focal point for everyone interested in buildings and places and finding out more about development plans for Liverpool and beyond.

*THE PROJECT*

RIBA Mann Island will enable us to showcase our world-class collections in our own venue, to engage with our target audiences to promote the value of good design and architecture and to support our members working across the North of England. The site has been selected to enable the RIBA to engage with leading existing cultural venues and visitors to Liverpool. 

The project will comprise:

Museum standard exhibition space of a similar volume to the new gallery being created at 66 Portland Place, London
The City Gallery which will become a permanent home for the Liverpool City model and provide a venue in which to find out about plans for the city.
Lecture/Conference facilities
Café and a shop in which the RIBA can launch its new merchandise range
Home to our teams based in the North West and host other design-focused organisations
_


----------



## openlyJane

_A new *restaurant *,by Living Ventures, in the style of a New England Beach house is being built on Chavasse Park in Liverpool One:
_


----------



## Portobello Red

The new Main Stand at Anfield
Pic by Gareth Garbutt


----------



## openlyJane

_The residential conversion ( 96 apartments) of the* Wellington Buildings* on The Strand begins:_


----------



## Paul D

The latest images of Sensor City, a Hi-Tech Business Hub.



Chris B said:


> Renders -
> https://flic.kr/p/yUaGc7
> _Copyright to the copyright holder. Shown here for informational purposes only._
> 
> I'm liking the circuit board-style cladding -
> https://flic.kr/p/yeKRe5
> _Copyright to the copyright holder. Shown here for informational purposes only._


----------



## openlyJane

_The* Apex* (life sciences) building is now complete, bringing together researchers from 10 different departments:
_


----------



## Paul D

This is the latest image for x1 the Quarter's tower due on site soon.



Owl. said:


> Higher quality copy of the above -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nortons site, and Queens Dock Tower site, are crying out for something of a similar size!


----------



## openlyJane

_A few updates. 

*X1 *Residential development ( Seel Street) nears completion:
_



*Baltic Village *_residential development ( view from site):_



*RIBA *_( Architecture Association) *gallery/museum *underway; Mann Island:
_


----------



## Paul D

Work begins on the conversion of Chancery House.



> PeterStoba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoardings going up today, road behind is closed, on site?
Click to expand...


----------



## openlyJane

^^_ *Chancery House:* Residential conversion. 37 apartments plus restaurant and deli:
_




_The Old Trade Union & Unemployment Resource Centre - has now been converted into a bar/restaurant/ club venue called *' The Buyers Club'*. Hardman street
_









_This Georgian row on *Seel Street *is currently undergoing refurbishment:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_Work continues on the monumental* Tobacco Warehouse *( largest brick-built building in the world) and the adjacent *South Warehouse.* It is slow-going, but will be worth it when it is finally restored ( apartments/studios/hotel accommodation/offices/leisure). Such an awesome urban experience. Fantastic. Also a new *water taxi* service has just started up taking guests, and others, from The* Titanic *hotel across the dock, into the city centre via the old north docks and canal link:
_


----------



## openlyJane

^^
http://www.yourmovemagazine.com/first-look-at-tobacco-warehouse-apartments/5816


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

what are the sale prices for the apartments?


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> what are the sale prices for the apartments?


I'm really not sure. I think those images are just indicative of what it should look like when complete; which I think is likely to be some way off yet. It would be a pretty impressive place to live. Would you fancy living there?


----------



## Paul D

woody said:


> Not yet received planning approval, but tender price agreed, report in ....www.constructionenquirer.com


xx


----------



## Paul D




----------



## Paul D

woody said:


> Planning App: 15F/2521......89-99 Renshaw Street, 77 Residential Apartments, 41 x 1 bed & 36 x 2 bed..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copyright to the copyright holder, shown here for information purposes only
> 
> Applicant: Citylife Developments............Architects: Falconer Chester Hall


xx


----------



## openlyJane

*Berry House *_- in the city's *Baltic Triangle* will consist off residential units; workshop units, shops and a street art gallery - including works by Banksy:
_


http://www.yourmovemagazine.com/plans-for-major-baltic-triangle-development-given-go-ahead/9130


----------



## openlyJane

*The Materials Innovation Factory*_ ( Liverpool University/Unilever) continues to grow:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_The Grade 11 listed *Municipal Annexe* on Sir Thomas/Dale Street is now home to *Doubletree by Hilton* hotel - which opened last week; and features a Jean Christophe Novelli restaurant:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_This grade 11 listed barn in the city's *Calderstones Park *is in the process of being renovated by *'The Reader Organisation' *( an international charity which promotes reading and literature) into a story barn. Adjacent sandstone buildings include a gelateria and a children's bookshop. Other park buildings house studios and workshops and the main park mansion house is being renovated to house an international centre for literature:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_Renovation continues to the monumental *tobacco warehouse *- which will house apartments; hotel & studio/office/conference space. And a new *water taxi *service has started - taking hotel guests from the adjacent *Titanic Hotel* to the Pier Head through the canal link:
_





_Water taxi route:_









_*Titanic Hotel:*_


----------



## openlyJane

_The U.K's first *'glow in-the dark skate park'* situated in the Everton district of the city, and designed by the South Korean artist Koo Jeong A:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_Scaffolding now full height in preparation for the *residential conversion *of The Wellington building on *The Strand:*
_


----------



## openlyJane

_The huge new main stand at *Anfield ( Liverpool FC)* takes shape, and can be seen from miles around:
_



_Ground works being prepared for very large new *student/retail *development on Oldham Street. New office development in foreground ( with scaffolding):
_


----------



## sk327

oh wow a lot more is happening in Liverpool than I thought! Good job Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

sk327 said:


> oh wow a lot more is happening in Liverpool than I thought! Good job Jane!


There's_ lots_ of building, renovation and construction going on and more in the pipeline.....keep checking in. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_The restoration ( right), and new build office extension ( left), of *The Watson building -* Grade 11 listed. Renshaw Street:
_


----------



## Mr Bricks

Liverpool has so much potential! Great projects.


----------



## openlyJane

Mr Bricks said:


> Liverpool *has so much potential!* Great projects.


This is something that is repeatedly heard..... and it is true. More than most other British cities - still so untapped - which is a national shame really.


----------



## Paul D

After stalling in the recession, this now finally seems to be back on site.



Chris B said:


> Forgive me for posting an above average number of photos, but this is a fairly momentous day for this development.
> 
> I'll admit when I first looked out from the Dingle escarpment and saw this, a little smile did creep across my face -
> https://flic.kr/p/zuaeuE
> 
> OK, so it's not a tower crane, but who cares? It's an absolutely massive leap forward -
> https://flic.kr/p/zuiuRK
> 
> Deliveries to site -
> https://flic.kr/p/zuiuKn
> 
> I couldn't get a better photo short of sticking my arm right the the gap in the hoardings, but you can just see to the right that another Portakabin has been delivered to site, alongside the adjacent restaurant car park -
> https://flic.kr/p/AoTKD3
> 
> New yellow safety barriers up on the structure -
> https://flic.kr/p/zuiuht
> 
> A new scissor lift ready to go on the structure -
> https://flic.kr/p/zuadC9
> 
> A new scaffolding tower on the structure -
> https://flic.kr/p/AoTJYf
> 
> Piles of newly delivered steel to replace the damaged floor sections -
> https://flic.kr/p/AsbxMF
> 
> Just out of shot to the right there were also at least half a dozen vans belonging to workers -
> https://flic.kr/p/AsbxvP
> 
> From the riverside elevation -
> https://flic.kr/p/zuitHH
> 
> Welcome back Herculaneum Quay -
> https://flic.kr/p/zuiv8X
> 
> Even with the justifiable special circumstances we've applied to whether or not we deem this to be on-site, I think the day has come where we have to call it. I'll wait for the consensus, but IMO today is the day we can unequivocally say the words I think many of us never thought we'd see - Herculaneum Quay is on-site.


----------



## Paul D

These are the new ship to shore cranes arriving yesterday from China. They're part of the £300m Liverpool2 port expansion.



Portobello Red said:


> Pics by Mark Holt


----------



## Bligh

Awesome updates guys. I must visit Liverpool some time!


----------



## JamieUK

Blimey, them things are huge.


----------



## SteKnight

woody said:


> When viewed from 10km.......:|:|
> 
> 
> 
> Echo photo...
> 
> Congratulations to captain and crew for the safe delivery of a dodgy looking cargo... :applause::applause:


When i first saw this my first reaction was an involuntary "Holy Sh#t!!" Amazing.


----------



## Paul D

SteKnight said:


> When i first saw this my first reaction was an involuntary "Holy Sh#t!!" Amazing.


I was a bit disappointed it didn't even make Granada News, something like this is news all day. I'd sooner see how they arrived than them fixed in place.


----------



## Paul D

*Hope for 5,000 new jobs as work starts on the first phase of Liverpool's new Health Campus.*










Computer-generated image of a new 70,000 sq ft Liverpool Life Sciences Accelerator building that will house laboratory and office space for small and medium sized life sciences firms and research teams from the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine

The first phase of a new health-related business ‘campus’ to be built on the site of the soon-to-be demolished Royal Liverpool University Hospital has been unveiled.

Construction work will start within a few days on a new 70,000 sq ft Liverpool Life Sciences Accelerator building that will house laboratory and office space for small and medium sized life sciences firms and research teams from the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine (LSTM).

The hope is that locating research scientists and businesses in the same building will promote closer cooperation and more commercial spin-offs.

Further buildings totalling 200,000 sq ft will house a similar mix of scientific research and commercial organisations in the future. When completed, the new buildings, to be known as the Liverpool Health Campus, are expected to be home to 5,000 well-paid science jobs.

The Accelerator building, to be built on Daulby Street, will open in June 2017. Two floors of the five-storey building will be occupied by around 70 of LSTM’s existing ‘resistance mitigation’ scientists, whose work includes playing a leading role in the global fight against the growing threat of antibiotic resistance. They are currently based in laboratories at the LSTM’s premises at Pembroke Place.

The Accelerator building will be built at a cost of £24.8m, funded by loans and cash from a variety of sources including the European Union and the Royal Liverpool and Broadgreen University Hospitals NHS Trust.

Helen Jackson, director of strategy and transformation at the Trust, said: “The Accelerator will provide a hub for life sciences, enabling clinicians, academics and industry to collaborate in research and innovation to develop their ideas into the very latest life-saving treatments.

“This building is the first stage in a far-reaching development strategy that will define Liverpool’s future economy as a world leader in life sciences and boost regeneration of the knowledge quarter area of the city.”

Professor Janet Hemingway, director of LSTM, said: “LSTM was one of the first institutions in the world to recognise the importance of studying and understanding the phenomenon of drug resistance.

“With a proven track record of industry partnership and ground breaking, lifesaving research, the Accelerator will allow us to further boost Liverpool’s reputation as a world renowned centre of expertise. The collaboration with the Royal and SMEs will benefit global health by taking research and innovation from the lab to where it is needed most and will encourage further investment in Liverpool.”


----------



## Paul D

* Hotel operator Signature Living starts work on new mixed use development in Liverpool city centre*

Liverpool hotel developer and operator Signature Living has acquired a building in Liverpool’s commercial district and is set to make its first foray into the office market.

The company behind the 30 James Street and Shankly Hotels has paid £1.8m for 60 Old Hall Street and will now bring forward a multi-million pound plan to create a mixed-used development.

Comprising 49,991 sq ft of space across eight storeys, the building used to form part of the headquarters of Littlewoods, before it relocated to South Liverpool.

Signature Living founder, Lawrence Kenwright, told the ECHO: “It is currently the ugliest building on Old Hall Street and we are going to transform it.

“We are going to infill below to create three extra floors and add two floors on the top. We are going to create a glass box gymnasium for use by the residents.”

Mr Kenwright added the building would offer residential space, serviced apartments, ground floor retail and grade A office space.

He anticipates the multi-million pound project will take around nine months to complete with preliminary work already starting.

“This will be our first development with office space,” he said.

“There is currently 2.1m sq ft of empty office space in Liverpool but not enough of it is quality accommodation.

“Liverpool is doing very well in the tourism sector but we need to create more grade A office space for the business market, too.

“The city has fallen behind in terms of office rents and this is deterring developers coming in from the outside to create new grade A space.”

It has been vacant for some years and, prior to its sale, former owner Commercial Estates Group had drawn up proposals to remodel the building.

As well as the Shankly Hotel and 30 James Street, Signature also operates serviced apartments in other areas of the city centre. It is also targeting an expansion drive across the UK.

Rupert Barron, partner of commercial agents WHR Property, added: “60 Old Hall Street is indicative of where the market currently stands. Vacant buildings being brought back into use is a strong indication of recovery, which has been rippling out of London, into the regions with Liverpool attracting its share of attention.

“We had a number of interested parties that were looking at alternative uses, such as residential for PRS or Student. Many of these were locally based developers, which understand the Liverpool market.”


----------



## Paul D

Here's the area of a fresh application for a development spread out over six blocks featuring 427 apartments, rooftop restaurants and leisure. Hopefully we'll images soon.



woody said:


> Just been posted on Explorer, not yet registered .....PL/INV/3465/15
> 
> Proposed development called...Via Verde, located off Leeds St / Vauxhall Road & Pumpfields....
> 
> Not sure if this is the full extent of site, but this is the general area.....
> 
> 
> 
> Comprising: 427 private residential micro-cribs ?
> 
> 139 1x bed apartments + 348 2 x Bed apartments
> All in 6 blocks featuring roof top restaurants and leisure facilities
> Parking for 364 cars.


----------



## openlyJane

_Just a few minor restaurant developments:_

_New cladding on old pub building (*Five Guys * burger restaurant). Queen's Square:_


----------



## Paul D

> Support the Doka's said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week's Estate Gazette has a piece that shows a CGI of a large residential scheme on the site of the little Halifax building on the strand. The site is owned by Panacea Property Developments who are hoping to get 400 PRS units in. The CGI shows a building a little taller than One Park West. Doesn't look sensational, but does looks attractive enough and would certainly add some weight to the skyline. Whether they'd get it through planning is another matter!
> 
> Sorry - wasn't sure where to post this.
> 
> Will try and get a pic of the CGI to post.
Click to expand...




> Support the Doka's said:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="[/URL]
Click to expand...

xx


----------



## Paul D

Planning App: 15F/2736. 68 Falkner Street, demolish building & erect 6 storey block comprising 1 retail unit & 109 residential units.



Owl. said:


> From the Elliot Group's website -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shown for informational purposes only._


----------



## Paul D

woody said:


> Planning App: 15F/2676......Knolle Park, former St Gabriel`s Convent, 35 Apartments + 15 new build dwellings at Beaconsfield Road.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copyright to the copyright holder shown here for information purposes only
> 
> Applicant: St. Gabriel`s [Liverpool] Ltd...........Architects: Bridge Architects.
> 
> A very desirable/high end development, not for students, unless "daddy owns a oil well"............:drool:
> I have just noticed on insidemedia web site that it is *Northpoint Global *who are backing this project.


xx


----------



## openlyJane

_Work underway on the *Chancery House* residential conversion. Liverpool One_


----------



## openlyJane

_The conversion of the former Stocktons building ( retail) into a multi-occupancy restaurant venue continues with the opening of mexican restaurant *Wahaca ( Liverpool One):*
_



_Includes a great little roof terrace with pleasing aspect:_


----------



## openlyJane

_The new* Tempest* office building ( Tithebarn Street) receives some 'art work':
_


----------



## Paul D

*Chinese developer signs secret deal with English council, FT says
*
By Chris Peterson(chinadaily.com.cn)

A Northwest English council is going ahead with a development deal with a Chinese company even though the original UK firm behind a 175 million pound scheme has ended its joint venture with the Chinese conglomerate, Beijing-based Sam Wa, the Financial Times reported.

The Peel Group has ended its joint venture with Sam Wa by mutual consent and is now seeking potential investors from South Korea and India, the newspaper reported, citing the Manchester-based developer.

The original plan by the two companies was to build an international trade centre on the Wirral, on the banks of the River Mersey in northwest England, which was to have housed 1,000 Chinese companies attracted by the prospect of doing business in the UK in a tax-friendly zone, the UK said.

Peel owns most of the waterfront land on the Mersey, much of it former docklands, and is going ahead with a development in the area called Wirral Waters, which so far includes an education facility and an office block.

The Wirral Council has decided to continue the scheme, agreeing to sell a piece of land formerly owned by the Ministry of Defence to Sam Wa earlier this month, although it is refusing to release details, citing council rules and commercial confidentiality, the FT reported.

The newspaper said Wirral Council, at the same meeting on November 5, agreed to set up a 16 million pound investment fund to help kick-start the rest of the Wirral Waters development.

Sam Wa was founded and is chaired by Stella Shiu, and Wirral Council leader Phil Davies told the newspaper "Sam Wa, who at an earlier stage were going to be partnering with Peel, are now looking to invest all the money themselves."

The council said the sale of the land to Sam Wa would go ahead after due diligence checks on Sam Wa had been carried out.

To contact the reporter: [email protected]ailyuk

http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2015-11/18/content_22482586.htm


----------



## openlyJane

_Some images of five of the newly arrived super-cranes ( which have sailed all the way from China) at the new super-container terminal -* Liverpool 2:*
_


----------



## Paul D

*Revealed: Plans for 60 Old Hall street to include roof top gym *









Plans for 60 Old Hall street have been exclusively revealed to the ECHO - including a rooftop gym.

The building, once named “the ugliest building on Old Hall Street,” was recently sold to city centre hotel developer Signature Living for £1.8m.

Now, the company has revealed images of their plans, which include golden cladding and a curved exterior.

Inside, the development will contain residential space, serviced apartments, office space and a ground floor retail unit.

Plans also include a roof-top gym housed inside a glass box structure, which will also contain a running track.

The project is the first time Signature Living have entered the office market having previously developed a number of high-end hotels and serviced apartments in the city.

Co-founder of Signature Living, who also developed 30 James St and the Shankly Hotel, Lawrence Kenwright says he hopes the multi-million pound project will be completed in around nine months.

He said: “This will be our first development with office space.

“There is currently 2.1m sq ft of empty office space in Liverpool but not enough of it is quality accommodation.

“60 Old Hall Street, which forms part of Liverpool’s thriving commercial district, will become a landmark building with our redevelopment. We’re really looking forward to getting underway on this project.”


----------



## Paul D

Owl. said:


> There's a new station planned for the Merseyrail network. It's in one of Liverpool's dormitory suburbs and has been on the cards for literally decades. Anyway, it looks like Merseytravel are finally doing it -
> Article continues at - http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/new-train-station-set-open-10475545


xx


----------



## Paul D

*Two new attractions planned at Knowsley Safari*

Knowsley Safari Park has announced plans for a £1.5m project to deliver a new five-acre tiger habitat and a Safari Drive lodge, both designed by Cass Architects.

The tiger enclosure will form a central area for the existing walkaround, while the lodge will include elevated views from timber platforms over the animal enclosures.

Knowsley Safari Park currently houses two Amur tigers. The habitat will be built around naturally flowing water and will incorporate existing woodland.

A planning application has been submitted to Knowsley Council. If approved, work will begin in spring 2016 and is expected to take up to four months

Edward Perry, director of operations, said: “The addition of the Safari Drive Lodge has been in planning for a long time and will give visitors the chance to stop off mid-drive, get out of their cars and have a more rounded view of the landscape and animals at Knowsley Safari.

“The design process has been carefully considered and inspired by the distinct, historic character of the Park at a time prior to the establishment of Knowsley Safari. It will include natural planting that will re-introduce blocks of woodland to fit the landscape sensitively, while the positioning of the lodge has been carefully selected to provide extensive views of the landscape and water that attracts the animals.”


- See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...nned-at-knowsley-safari/#sthash.3TgExDmi.dpuf


----------



## Paul D

PeterStoba said:


> www.elliotgroup.co/developments/baltic-place/


xx


----------



## Owl.

New Chinatown
Proposal​
This development is recommended for approval by Liverpool Council. It's a mixed use scheme containing residential, commercial and retail space specifically aimed at Chinese businesses. It's 19 floors tall and construction (if approved) is set to start in 2016. 

This is what the land looks like at present - 










And this is what is being approved -










Some renders -


----------



## towerpower123

^^^That looks more like Libeskind than Chinatown!


----------



## Owl.

New Chinatown - Phase 1​
Images of Phase 1 of the New Chinatown development were released today - 




























This is Phase 1's location in relation to the rest of the development - 










Another (lower quality) image was released today too. This shows one of the planned 'Shanghai-style sunken retail streets' in Phase 3 -


----------



## Paul D

> That looks more like Libeskind than Chinatown!


When you see the finer details of the development it makes more sense. This is an extension to Chinatown in a run down area that's needed addressing for years. The more traditional Chinatown is to the side of this development and could do with the boost that this will undoubtedly bring.


----------



## m4rcin

Fingers crossed for this :cheers: That part of town needs this development!


----------



## Paul D

*Work set to start on £100m project to turn Copperas Hill sorting office into university campus*










Work will start early next year on a £100m project to develop a new university campus on the site of the former Royal Mail sorting office at Copperas Hill.

Liverpool John Moores University (LJMU) wants to develop a “connected university campus village”, with the building on Copperas Hill at its heart.

Currently spread over five floors, the building, accessible from both Copperas Hill and Brownlow Hill, will be expanded to include two mezzanine floors and use of the roof for sports and recreation.

Contractors Landlease will remove the exterior of the sorting office in May to expose the internal frame, which will form the basis of the new structure.

This will increase the floor area from the existing 280,000 sq.ft. to 355,000 sq.ft, making it more than twice the size of LJMU’s Redmonds Building.

The development at Copperas Hill will become the gateway to the city’s Knowledge Quarter, bringing together the university’s Mount Pleasant and Byrom Street campuses.

LJMU Vice-Chancellor, Professor Nigel Weatherill, said: “Sometimes the term ‘transformational’ is overused but the impact of the new development at Copperas Hill cannot be over-estimated.

“Importantly for LJMU it will revolutionise the student experience and the physical shape of the university but it will also have a highly positive effect on the city itself.

“Here is a structure which lies in a prime, central location of the city, and we are now investing over £100 million to ensure it is successfully regenerated, which will lead to the area once again becoming a hive of activity.

“For LJMU, the development at Copperas Hill will give us the opportunity to realise our ambitions of creating a Connected University Campus Village in the heart of the city. “The choice of facilities will mean that all students and staff will have a reason to visit and use the new building, encouraging increased interaction and collaboration between different faculties and subject areas.

“As a modern civic university, we also recognise our impact on our surrounding areas and communities and, with that in mind, we have incorporated a public route through the building which we hope will enhance civic engagement, in addition to connecting our existing campuses.”

The Copperas Hill building, which is on a three and a half acre site adjacent to Lime Street Station, was purpose-built for the Royal Mail.

It served as a sorting office from 1977 until it closed in October 2010, when the Royal Mail opted to move operations and 600 employees to Warrington.

LJMU acquired the site in 2011 and announced plans to redevelop the site last year.

Further design features of the new building will include a central atrium, internal “stepping” terraces which can be viewed externally, a sky garden and a predominantly glass exterior.

The brief for architects BDP was to create a vibrant, student-centred, “hub” building which will provide a central focus to LJMU’s Connected University Campus Village.

It is due to open for use at the start of the academic year in 2018.
What will be inside the new building?

The development will house LJMU’s three libraries, which will be combined into one facility for all students within the building.

Student zones will also be created around the building to accommodate different methods of working, including quiet spaces and areas for creative and collaborative working.

A new, flexible, central teaching unit will include a variety of lecture theatres, as well as general teaching spaces, seminar rooms and IT suites available for the entire university.

State-of-the-art sports facilities will include an eight-court sports hall, a gym and multi-use studios for dance and all other sports and fitness activities.

The development at Copperas Hill will also be home to Liverpool SU, providing a central location for sabbatical offices and administrative functions, as well as enabling the Students’ Union to easily access the vast range of facilities for its clubs and societies.

Other facilities and services will include a café and retail space, the university’s World of Work Careers Centre, Student Advice and Wellbeing, Student Administration, and LJMU’s Teaching & Learning Academy. 

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/work-set-start-100m-project-10617049


----------



## Mr Bricks

The retail street looks interesting, but from the street phase 1 looks very 1979.


----------



## Paul D

http://stanleydock.com/



Owl. said:


> Some images from their new website -


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> *Demolition begins on £40m Wolstenholme Square scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The development will deliver five blocks ranging in height from three to 10 storeys, providing 447 apartments, a new subterranean home for Cream nightclub as well as a new passageway through to Seel Street, lined by shops, cafes and offices.


xx


----------



## JamieUK

That huge warehouse has to be one of the UK's most beautiful buildings.


----------



## Paul D

JamieUK said:


> That huge warehouse has to be one of the UK's most beautiful buildings.


It's very impressive when your up close.


----------



## Black Cat

The warehouse is listed and is part of the Maritime Mercantile Liverpool World Heritage Site.


----------



## Paul D

PeterStoba said:


> Documents now available! It is to be 4 - 9 storeys
> Looks like a solid proposal to me, good scale, perfect for the area I think, plenty of roof gardens and landscaping within the blocks. Also provides much needed amenities for the area too with the small amount of ground floor retail.
> 
> Good mixture of 1 and 2 beds too, not student orientated. Get it built! :cheers:
> 
> Couple of renders pulled from the planning documents, courtesy of Smith & McHugh Architects.


xx


----------



## Paul D

*Plans for Shakespeare North submitted
*
A planned 350-seat Shakespeare theatre, which will be the first in the UK with education at its core, has moved a step closer to reality with a planning application being submitted.

The Shakespeare North Playhouse aims to make Prescot a place where actors, writers, students and young people will be able to study and practice the plays of the Bard.

Over 400 years ago, Prescot was home to the first indoor Elizabethan theatre outside London and Knowsley aims to build on the area’s theatrical heritage.

The playhouse will be the site of the only actor training programme in Shakespearean Performance Practice in the UK with plans for the erection of a four storey building and multi-use space with facilities for teaching, professional and community performances and film screenings.

The aim of the completed theatre culturally, will be to ‘make a triangle for the Shakespeare pilgrim, linking Prescot to Stratford and Bankside in London’, states the submitted application.

Discussing education as a key cornerstone of the plans, the application submitted to the council highlights London’s Globe as an example to follow, saying: “The Globe Theatre and Globe Education in London is the primary model that demonstrates how theatre, and education related to it, work in a local and international visitor context, and the social benefits and regenerative effect of such a mix of uses.

“As well as the primary use as a University College, education facilities will be used for local drama, dance and music workshops outside the mainstream timetable. The facilities will therefore be used intensively to provide a valuable outreach asset for the wider community.

“The active development of practical theatre skills training will be encouraged through apprenticeships in stage management and support skills, these will include historic and current practice skills.”

Added to the main theatre, the plans include a multi-space of 140 seats, a coffee shop, bar and a book shop all housed within the building.

The theatre’s production season will run annually from October and will include other performances by the local community, amateur dramatic societies, schools, and touring companies.

To further the educational core of the plans, the playhouse will host a Summer Play Festival and a Shakespeare in Schools Festival in November of each year.

On the design of the building, which will not overbear current buildings such as St. Mary’s church, the application says: “As we did this we looked for an architectural theme to bridge the gap between past and present: one that evoked a sense of theatre – and yet would be suited to an educational institution of public cultural significance.

“The design also had to work well with the historic auditorium space at its core and the Jacobean parish church of St. Mary across the open space to the South, fully respecting the quiet, delightful architecture.”

http://www.yourmovemagazine.com/plans-for-shakespeare-north-submitted12220/


----------



## Paul D

*City to get £32m road improvement*

PLANS for a £32m improvement and widening of a major route in North Liverpool are set to take a major step forward.

A report to Liverpool City Council cabinet is recommending it reserves the right to compulsorily purchase land needed to deliver the North Liverpool Key Corridors scheme, which links the city centre with Sefton and is a vital route for freight from the new Liverpool 2 deep water port.

The scheme, promoted by Liverpool City Council, in conjunction with its partners Sefton Council, will see: the completion of dual carriageway on the A565 on Great Howard Street/Derby Road between King Edward Street and Blackstone Street, and Bankhall Street to Millers Bridge; the replacement of a worn-out bridge beneath the A565 south of Chadwick Street and improvements to Regent Road to make it more pedestrian and cycle friendly;

Work is planned to be completed in three phases between 2016 and 2019, with funding coming from the Department for Transport (£21.8m), Liverpool City Council (£8.5m)and Sefton Council (£2m).

The first phase of work will start in May when the bridge on Great Howard Street will be replaced. An immediate three ton weight limit is being placed on it due to its poor structural condition until the replacement works start in May.

Cllr Malcolm Kennedy, cabinet member for regeneration, said: “This scheme is absolutely essential if we are to keep the city moving and make it an attractive place to come and do business.

“We need to invest in our infrastructure so we are able to handle the increasing amount of businesses, freight and people travelling to and through Liverpool.


“This is especially important on this route due to the completion of the new Liverpool 2 deep water port which is absolutely critical to the future economic success of the city region and will help create and support many jobs.

“The work will remove a bottle neck on the A565 by making it dual carriageway along the entire route and also make it more attractive with improved paving and street lighting.

“We are in positive discussions with landowners along the route and hope to be able to reach agreement on relocation with them without resorting to a CPO.

“This is just one element of the work which will be going on right across the city over the next few years to fix the road network and deal with decades of underinvestment.”

The land affected by the CPO is mainly occupied by businesses on Great Howard Street and Derby Road and will be used for road widening and new junctions.

The city council has already started consultation with businesses whose land is needed for the work and will offer compensation and assistance with finding alternative sites.

Cllr John Fairclough, Sefton Council’s cabinet member for locality services, added: “This is just the start of a very exciting project which will enhance the main route into Liverpool from south Sefton.

“This stretch of road is extremely busy and by making it all dual carriageway, it will enable greater access in and out of Sefton for all vehicles.

“Discussions are underway with the landowners in Sefton and throughout the whole process we will be working closely with Liverpool City Council to make this project a big success.”


http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/northwest/news/730742-city-to-get-32m-road-improvement.html


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> This is a latest image of the conversion of Mersey House into apartments, the development will now be known as Strand Plaza.


xx


----------



## Paul D

On site.



PeterStoba said:


> Nice one Chris! This was originally supposed to start last month and I was informed it'd been put back a few weeks, so this is a nice surprise. :cheers:
> 
> All I've got


----------



## superla

Quite a decent article from the echo for once http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/major-projects-underway-2016-sees-10890634


----------



## Paul D

Owl. said:


> A small, but welcome, proposal for a hotel on a surface car park in the Ropewalks in Liverpool city centre -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some information about the proposal -
> 
> 
> 
> Article continues at - http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/elliott-extends-ropewalks-footprint/


xx


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> The latest consent granted in Liverpool, apartment scheme just north of city centre. 400 dwellings over 15 storeys


xx


----------



## Paul D

*Work set to start in 2017 on residential towers, offices and hotels at Liverpool Waters*










Work on three new residential towers, two hotels and office blocks at the £5.5bn Liverpool Waters scheme is likely to start next year.

Land owner Peel said detailed planning applications for the multi-million pound schemes are expected to be submitted later this year.

Peel development director Lindsey Ashworth made the announcement on the Liverpool stand at the MIPIM international property and investment expo in Cannes .

Mr Ashworth told the ECHO afterwards “2017 is going to be the big year for Liverpool Waters”.

He also said the new cruise liner terminal at Princes Dock would see the current landing stage for the Isle of Man ferry relocated to the north end of the facility at Waterloo Dock.

Peel has been in discussions with the Isle of Man government over the project that would also see a new access road coming into Waterloo Dock.

The three residential towers of 38, 16, and 22 storeys, as well as a 100,000 sq ft office block called William Jessop House which already has full planning approval, will sit at the back of Princes Dock next to the dock wall.

Peel has tasked commercial agents at CBRE and GVA Bilfinger with finding tenants to sign up for the office space so work can begin.

Other plots closer to the river will be a mixture of possibly two hotels and more office space and will directly overlook the new cruise liner terminal. In total Peel hopes work can start on eight separate plots on Princes Dock in 2017.

Peel development director Lindsey Ashworth addresses delegates at the Liverpool stand at MIPIM 2016 in Cannes

The 28-storey tower, being built by Yorkshire developer Moda , had previously been announced but this is the first time Peel has revealed details of the other two residential towers.

Peel is talking to potential investors for the 16-storey tower and is also talking to an as yet unnamed developer about building that.

Mr Ashworth told an audience of business people at the Liverpool stand: “There are 12 plots with eight of them now under way and being designed and all these applications are likely to come into the council this year.

“This has been a collaboration between ourselves, the council and all the different architects. Liverpool is an exciting place to work with a fantastic council – they have worked with us tirelessly over this.

“If we didn’t have a decent council then we wouldn’t be in the position we are in now.

“Peel bought the port, the airport and a big part of the waterfront and we are big investors in the area. We do this for a reason – Liverpool is a great city with great prospects that is really moving forward.”


----------



## Black Cat

Unfortunately, the proposed designs as shown on the renders look very disappointing from a design perspective - very dull and boxy. With all the wonderful designs that one finds today around the world, surely Liverpool's waterfront merits better than this?


----------



## SHKim

*,*

I think liverpool has beautiful skyline


----------



## Bligh

I love the Architecture in Liverpool. Everything is so cohesive.


----------



## Paul D

> *Plans for £26m theatre passed*
> 
> A proposal to create a new Shakespeare North Playhouse and education centre in Prescot has been given the go-ahead by Knowsley Council’s planning committee.
> 
> Councillors voted unanimously in support of the development, designed by Helm Architecture, which is set to attract thousands of national and international visitors and students to the town and the city region. Prescot will once again have a Playhouse at its heart – an echo of Elizabethan times when it was the only English town outside of London to have a purpose-built indoor playhouse.





Owl. said:


> Continues at - https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/plans-for-26m-theatre-passed/
> 
> Renders of 'Shakespeare North' -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the copyright holder. Shown for informational purposes only._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright to the copyright holder. Shown for informational purposes only._


xx


----------



## Paul D

Another crane delivery from China for the port expansion, there will eventually be 22 of these, and a further 3 STS cranes to go with the 5 already delivered.



Portobello Red said:


> Pics by Andy Topham


----------



## Portobello Red

@Mills_Media


----------



## robhood

* 34 storey 'Princes Reach' tower on the Liverpool docklands*



Owl. said:


> A render has been released for Moda Living's 34 storey 'Princes Reach' tower on the Liverpool docklands -


----------



## Paul D

woody said:


> Information from D&A statement....
> 
> 
> 
> The above seems to confirm that Princes Reach will have a 16 & 25 storey neighbours, so completing the Bath Street elevation. The Shanghai Tower should be located on the King Edward Triangle.





James2014 said:


>




xx


----------



## stop that

When is this likely to be built


----------



## Paul D

stop that said:


> When is this likely to be built


We're hoping the four builings coloured red will be onsite next year.


----------



## stop that

That would be fantastic, Liverpool has great potential, it's a aesthetic waterfront skyline that because of its setting (similar to salford quays manchester) it only needs a few more towers to look great, those 4 towers would make a big difference.


----------



## Paul D

stop that said:


> That would be fantastic, Liverpool has great potential, it's a aesthetic waterfront skyline that because of its setting (similar to salford quays manchester) it only needs a few more towers to look great, those 4 towers would make a big difference.


There are a couple of other medium sized towers going up in other locations too that should have a visible presence on the skyline.


----------



## Paul D

Chris B said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's certainly interesting. Although you can't get a full picture from just one render (dusk again I note), but that's much larger than I envisaged for this site. The render is cropped, but that tower is around 25 storeys, which would certainly be a statement of intent for this important site. I hope to see more information soon, as you would assume it is already prepared if they are looking at cracking on next year.


http://www.liverpoolexpress.co.uk/10000-jobs-to-be-created-at-former-school-site/


----------



## robhood

*34-Storey 'triple tower'*









source:liverpoolecho.co.uk



> This mammoth ‘triple tower’ development could be coming to Liverpool as part of a £250m scheme.
> 
> Plans released exclusively to the ECHO show a 34-storey ‘triple tower’ luxury apartment block which have been planned by developers Elliot Group.
> 
> The £250m development, designed by architects Falconer Chester Hall will provide 1,015 new homes and would become the largest single private housing project in Liverpool.
> 
> Plans for the towers - which have not yet been given a name - include 63 three bed apartments, 457 two-beds, 163 one beds and 232 studios.
> 
> Elliot Lawless of Elliot Group said he wants to make a ‘statement of confidence’ for people in the city.
> 
> He said: “We wanted to create a statement of confidence for people entering the city.
> 
> “If our proposals are approved then they will go a long way to helping Leeds Street fulfil its potential as a dramatic gateway along the northern edge of the city centre.”
> 
> Although planning permission has not yet formally been submitted, it is understood planning chiefs have welcomed the designs.
> 
> The proposals are now subject to review and discussion with Liverpool council’s planning and design officers, with a view to submitting a planning application in early September.
> 
> The land earmarked for the development is at the junction of Leeds Street and Pall Mall was purchased off-market by Elliot Group.
> 
> Elliot Group currently have more than £700m worth of projects underway in the city - including schemes for Heap’s Mill, the Baltic Triangle on Queensland Place near the University of Liverpool campus.


http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/34-storey-triple-tower-could-11505790


----------



## Bligh

Great news with the Princes Reach. I feel like the towers on the Liverpool waterfront have such a huge impact. Great stuff.

Also, that black and white shot just shows how beautiful and neat Liverpool looks... amazing.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Good news. Will the ugly low-rise elements around the dock be demolished to make way for the towers?


----------



## Paul D

PeterStoba said:


> Varying shades of brown brick, timber, green walls, glass, metal, roof terrace.
> 
> Valued at £65.5m, 200 apartments, 2 commercial units. Designed by the same architects as X1 Liverpool One and the previous Iliad development on Grenville Street South, so expect good stuff.
> 
> 79 one beds, 109 two beds and 12 three beds, so a good mixture.


xx


----------



## VDB

A raft of proposals in Liverpool recently.

Here's a snippet:



*X1 The Quarter* | Baltic Triangle
Apartments | Liverpool

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411816



Address: Sefton Street, Baltic Triangle, Liverpool L8


Completion: September 2017


Floors: 22


Height: 72m


Number of apartments: 196


Developer: X1

*Current status:* Approved

*Nearest transport:* Liverpool Central







*(Wirral Line), (Northern Line)*


----------



## VDB

*Infinity* | Vauxhall
Apartments | Liverpool

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135446888&highlight=infinity#post135446888



Address: Leeds St, Vauxhall, Liverpool L3


Completion: September 2017


Floors: 34


Architect: Falconer Chester Hall


Cost: £250m


Number of apartments: 1,015


Developer: Elliot Group

*Current status:* Pre planning

*Nearest transport:* Moorfields







*(Wirral Line), (Northern Line)*


----------



## superla

^^ I may be wrong,but I'm pretty sure the Elliot infinity scheme isn't approved? In fact I don't think anything other than renders exist?


----------



## VDB

superla said:


> ^^ I may be wrong,but I'm pretty sure the Elliot infinity scheme isn't approved? In fact I don't think anything other than renders exist?


Ah okay my bad, I'll amend it. 

Thanks superla


----------



## Paul D

> *Merseytravel reveals new £460m train fleet plans - with no train guards*
> 
> A £460m plan for a new fleet of bigger and faster Merseyrail trains has been approved – but rail unions are set to protest against moves to axe guards.
> 
> Merseyrail will replaces its fleet of 40-year-old trains with new trains designed especially for the network.
> 
> Each train, to be built by Swiss firm Stadler, will be longer and will able to carry 60% more passengers.
> 
> They will also be faster than the current trains – Merseyrail estimates that journey times between Southport and Hunts Cross could be cut by up to nine minutes.
> 
> The new trains will also allow Merseyrail to extend its operations beyond the current network, potentially including services to Wrexham, Skelmersdale and Warrington.





Andy K said:


> Merseytravel decided on their partner for new rolling stock today - Swiss firm 'Stadler'.
> 
> Some information and images from the Liverpool Echo:
> 
> Continues at: http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/merseytravel-reveals-new-460m-train-12332902


..


----------



## Justme

Interesting how the unions are fighting to keep train guards on board suburban trains.

Totally unnecessary.

Those new trains look nice though. Are they electric by the way?


----------



## Paul D

Yes Merseyrail has been electrified for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Paul D

*Designers sought for Liverpool’s new multi-million pound cruise terminal*

Liverpool City Council is on the hunt for architects to design a new multi-million pound cruise terminal on the city’s historic waterfront.

The authority has launched a Europe-wide search for a highly skilled technical team to advise on the design and development of the facility, which will be located at the former Princes Jetty.

An Official Journal of the European Communities notice has been placed to invite tenders for a project that includes managing the site’s overall potential delivery and construction.

The deadline for submissions is January 23 2017.

The advert forms part of the council’s strategy to explore replacing the current Pier Head facility, which has been operational since September 2007.

Set to be even bigger, the new terminal would be situated 300m downriver and be able to handle cruises with as many as 3,600 passengers.

It is envisaged that a two-storey centre would be built on reclaimed land alongside the river, in addition to a new quay wall and changes to the nearby Princes Parade allowing coaches to collect and drop off passengers.

If given the go ahead, the site would encompass a passenger and baggage terminal, passport control area and lounge along with a café, taxi rank and car park.

The move comes after the number of vessels visiting Liverpool doubled over the last four years, rising from 31 to 63. Likewise, passenger numbers are up from 38,656 in 2012 to nearly 79,000 plus 35,000 crew in 2016.

Estimates place the value of visitors’ on-shore spending at around £7m for the local economy.

Liverpool Mayor Joe Anderson said: “Liverpool’s cruise industry has blossomed over the past decade helping to transform the tourism appeal of Liverpool and give the Mersey a new lease of life.

‘’It has been one of the city’s great success stories but we’re now at the stage where we need to relocate if we are to welcome the next generation of super liners.”

He continued: “This tendering process for a design technical team is a vital step in exploring how we achieve that move and if we can, we do it to the highest standards.

“In terms of jobs and economic impact a new cruise facility would be a huge boost to our and the support we’ve received from the industry to the idea is hugely encouraging for its long term future.’’ https://bdaily.co.uk/environment/19-...20161219090001


----------



## Paul D

Liverpool1207 said:


> We have crane number 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and lots of steel visible on roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the mobile crane is still also on site


..


----------



## Paul D

Chris B said:


> Approved by Liverpool's planners earlier today for a site in the Baltic Triangle. 200 apartments in two blocks of 7-9 storeys -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Image from the Liverpool Echo. Copyright to the copyright holder. Shown here for informational purposes only._
> 
> The site as it stands -
> https://flic.kr/p/QkWsDb
> _Original image from Google Street View. Copyright to Google. Shown here for informational purposes only._
> 
> The developers originally wanted a 15 storey development, but were talked down by the planners, you know, because no development can go through unscathed in Liverpool hno:
> 
> Interestingly however, after today's approval, the developers were quoted as saying -
> 
> 
> An odd statement, given 15 storeys in this area would have read very much as a tower. In any event, it's a solid enough development, and rids us of another surface car park, the scurge every city.


..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The tobacco warehouse will be amazing when it's finished.


----------



## Paul D

ThatOneGuy said:


> The tobacco warehouse will be amazing when it's finished.


Definitely, it's an amazing building up close.


----------



## VDB

*Octavus 1* | Princes Dock
Apartments | Liverpool

*Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962770



Address: Leeds St, Moorfields, Liverpool 3 


Number of apartments: 168


Floors: 27


Start date: April 2017


Architect: Hodder+P


Cost: £80m


Developer: Willcocks + Willcocks, Prospect Capital

*Current status:* Planning application submitted 

*Nearest transport:* Moorfields







*(Wirral Line), (Northern Line)*













A planning application for *Octavus 1* has been submitted to Liverpool City Council. It precedes a taller development - Octavus 2 - which we'll find out more about in the New Year.


----------



## superla

^^ VDB that appears to be the wrong thread link, it leads to the thread for the Lexington development on princes dock, not the ovatus 1 thread, here 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962770


----------



## VDB

superla said:


> ^^ VDB that appears to be the wrong thread link, it leads to the thread for the Lexington development on princes dock, not the ovatus 1 thread, here
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962770


Thanks for pointing that out superla - I simply copied and pasted the banner over from the Lexington so must've accidentally left that bit out.

hno::lol:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Lots of open space and parking lots in that picture. Is there some kind of master plan for this area?


----------



## Paul D

Yes they're going to build 400,000 square feet of offices there and a 22 storey building so far.


----------



## Paul D

*Liverpool’s dramatic £250m three-tower development seeks planning approval
*









The plans for Liverpool’s biggest residential development have now been submitted.

Set to be known as Infinity, the £250m scheme will deliver more than 1,000 new homes along the northern edge of the city.

Developer Elliot Group’s proposals for the project outline three towers of 27, 33 and 39 storeys on a site at the corner of Pall Mall and Leeds Street.

If approved, the plan will create 1,002 apartments, a triple-height spa, swimming pool and gym, and over 10,000 sq ft of commercial space.

The tallest of the towers will stand at 403 ft, or 436 sq ft above sea level due to the elevated position of the site.

The plans have been changed “radically” since the original outline designs were revealed in June, thanks to a series of “enjoyable and productive” design workshops held with the city council, according to Adam Hall of architecture practice Falconer Chester Hall.

He said: “We’ve tested everything from sight lines to height, scale and massing, as well as elevational treatments, layouts and the mix of units.

“The result is a cracking scheme that will help draw the city centre northwards and make an important contribution to Liverpool’s changing skyline.”

He continued: “The design has evolved so that each block is now wrapped in 2 shimmering glazed skins that represent the sun reflecting off the undulating river.

“The blocks step up in height towards the business district and extend out dramatically over a podium with sculptured concrete columns. The scheme forms a strong marker towards the Pier Head and the cruise terminal and will be a gateway into the city.”

Elliot Group boss Elliot Lawless said the growing investor confidence in Liverpool enabled him to raise the bar in terms of both design and elevation.

He commented: “Domestic as well as overseas investors can see the strength of Liverpool’s economy and, combined with robust returns, the city represents good value.

“Our investors take a long-term view and know that the best way to protect their investment is via a high quality product that is well managed.”

Speaking further, Elliot said that Mayor Joe Anderson’s focus on extending the city centre to the north has relieved pressure on the core while offering scope for capital growth, adding: “That appeals to my funders, who can see how far Liverpool has travelled in the last twenty years and therefore have confidence that progress will be maintained.

“There’s a cluster of towers now being developed north of the Pier Head, with eight in the pipeline so far. This sort of critical mass works for investors as it signals momentum and improvement. We’d welcome more and are pleased to play our part in the city’s regeneration.”

The tallest of the three towers, Tower A, will comprise 92 studios, 144 one-bed, 172 two-bed and eight three-bedroom apartments across 39 storeys.

Tower B, meanwhile, will house 38 studios, 120 one-bed, 160 two-bed and eight three-bed homes across its 33 storeys.

Lastly, Tower C will create 32 studios, 96 one-bed, 124 two-bed and eight three-bedroom apartments over 27 storeys.

Infinity’s triple-height residents’ entrances will be accessible from Pall Mall through a private lay-by with fully-covered parking.

Each tower will have a concierge team and offer residents a private lounge, dining rooms, cinema, meeting space and a private garden level.

Adam Hall, from architects Falconer Chester Hall, said: “This type of heavily serviced ‘condominium’ living is commonplace in the major cities of the Far East and the level of support services that we are providing has been conceived out of our recent work in Kuala Lumpur.”

A decision on the planning application is expected in Spring 2017. If given the greenlight, work on the scheme will begin the following Autumn.

Development consultancy Zerum has been appointed as planning advisor on the project.

https://bdaily.co.uk/environment/22-...20161222080001


----------



## Paul D

Mr Bricks said:


> Lots of open space and parking lots in that picture. Is there some kind of master plan for this area?


And this below will be over the road.


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> £30m PRS scheme, 5 buildings, 296 apartments, ground floor commercial space, 4 - 8 storeys. Expected on site earlier in the new year after the legal agreement was signed on Monday.


..


----------



## Paul D

Berry House, Gallery+ | Baltic Triangle | Gallery Space, Workshop Units, 125 Residential Units.



PeterStoba said:


>


----------



## Paul D

Ropemaker Place | 89-99 Renshaw Street | 74 Apartments | 2 Retail Units | 8 Storeys 



PeterStoba said:


> This is now called Ropemaker Place, completion scheduled for Q1 2018.


----------



## jackwah

Great proposals in Liverpool, exciting times ahead. Thanks for posting the details.


----------



## Paul D

This was in the Mayor of Liverpool's New Year message so we'll soon hear more of two big developments for the city. 



> We will be accepting a design bid for the cruise terminal and starting the building, hopefully by September.
> 
> I look forward to making an announcement with Everton Football Club on their decision on which one of the options for a new stadium they have chosen early in the new year.


----------



## Paul D

Renders now for both Ovatus 1 and 2.



PeterStoba said:


> Looking at around 48 floors at the moment. :cheers:


----------



## VDB

^^

Absolutely smashing :applause:


----------



## robhood

Wow!


----------



## mileymc1

Exciting project for Liverpool! Both northern cities, Liverpool & Manchester are really pioneering ahead with fantastic supertalls proposals.


----------



## Justme

Looking great!


----------



## biosciemax

I'd love to live in a flat on the waterfront. 
Looking at this last render shows how much potential for highrises and other development there would be in this area.


----------



## Paul D

biosciemax said:


> I'd love to live in a flat on the waterfront.
> Looking at this last render shows how much potential for highrises and other development there would be in this area.


There are quite a few other tower proposals in the immediate area, if we can get these built, the place will totally change for the better.


----------



## Justme

biosciemax said:


> I'd love to live in a flat on the waterfront.
> Looking at this last render shows how much potential for highrises and other development there would be in this area.


And walking distance to the city center makes this even more impressive. Great views, great area.


----------



## sk327

Liverpool has so much potential, I'm really glad we're starting to see some decent proposals.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Proper height which is great. What is the general master plan for this area? There seem to be a lot of parking lots, ware houses, empty space etc there.


----------



## Bligh

Awesome proposal


----------



## Andy K

A selection of tall and mid-rise developments in Liverpool right now - 

Ovatus 2
*Location:* Old Hall Street | *Floors:* 48 | *Status:* Proposed



_____

Infinity 
*Location:* Pall Mall, Leeds Street | *Floors:* 39, 33 & 27 | *Status:* Proposed



_____

The Lexington
*Location:* Princes Dock | *Floors:* 34 | *Status:* Approved



_____

Ovatus 1 
*Location:* Leeds Street | *Floors:* 27 | *Status:* Proposed



_____

X1 The Quarter 
*Location:* Parliament Street | *Floors:* 27 | *Status:* Under Construction



_____

30 Pall Mall
*Location:* Pall Mall | *Floors:* 22 | *Status:* Proposed



_____

Herculaneum Quay 
*Location:* South Docks | *Floors:* 16 | *Status:* Under Construction

​


----------



## Andy K

Continued from above... 

RCP North 
*Location:* Paddington Village | *Floors:* 30 | *Status:* Proposed



___

Norfolk House Phase 3 
*Location:* Baltic Triangle | *Floors:* 16 | *Status:* Proposed



___

Brassey Street 
*Location:* Baltic Triangle | *Floors:* 15 & 10 | *Status:* Proposed

​


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

G'wan Liverpool, nice to see our neighbours down the road bossin'


----------



## mileymc1

Darude Sandstorm said:


> G'wan Liverpool, nice to see our neighbours down the road bossin'


I agree! I personally don't see Liverpool & Manchester in competition, I see them as two amazing cities which are both booming, amazing projects in the pipeline and compliment each other well. It seems that the quality and renders all look very good for these projects also. As mentioned, the scope for further potential in and around Liverpool is crazy. Exciting times!


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

mileymc1 said:


> I agree! I personally don't see Liverpool & Manchester in competition, I see them as two amazing cities which are both booming, amazing projects in the pipeline and compliment each other well. It seems that the quality and renders all look very good for these projects also. As mentioned, the scope for further potential in and around Liverpool is crazy. Exciting times!


You're not wrong mate. Outside of football we are very similar, with great contributions to Britain's cultural, industrial, scientific and musical accomplishments. With better investment of infrastructure such as Manchester Airport expansion, the Mersey bridge and future high speed rail connections (which have to be done right and put Liverpool at the forefront alongside Manchester) god knows what can be achieved. Truly exciting times. Kings of the North.


----------



## Justme

I also agree about Liverpool and Manchester complimenting each other. After-all, with only 30 minutes between them by train, they are both in the same commuter belt.

Does anyone know if there are any plans to extend the railway line to Liverpool airport itself to avoid the bus section? This would encourage Mancunians to also choose Liverpool airport if alternative flights take off from there.


----------



## mmcd

Justme said:


> I also agree about Liverpool and Manchester complimenting each other. After-all, with only 30 minutes between them by train, they are both in the same commuter belt.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any plans to extend the railway line to Liverpool airport itself to avoid the bus section? This would encourage Mancunians to also choose Liverpool airport if alternative flights take off from there.


There need's to be. Its such a short section of track that would be needed to link the airport to not only regional and local trains but also the west coast mainline.


----------



## mmcd

mileymc1 said:


> I agree! I personally don't see Liverpool & Manchester in competition, I see them as two amazing cities which are both booming, amazing projects in the pipeline and compliment each other well. It seems that the quality and renders all look very good for these projects also. As mentioned, the scope for further potential in and around Liverpool is crazy. Exciting times!


They are very similar in many ways, culturally particularly with the people of each city pretty much the same.

The politics however is a different kettle of fish and Manchester has basked in a more favourable position when it comes to government focus in northern England. That's not to suggest Manchester hasn't done a lot to move forward itself but having Whitehall on your side and being a base for a large swathe of the British Media (BBC, ITV) can only help now that we live in an era where soft power is king.

Still, despite that, Liverpool has come a long way too so in my view the only thing Liverpool needs now to allow it to work alongside Manchester to mutual benefit is for the political, ingrained decision making and northern centrist agenda's that seem to leave Liverpool having to fight harder to succeed, HS2 being the best example of that.


----------



## Paul D

*New Merseyrail station granted planning consent*

The proposed development of a new station on Merseyrail's Northern line has moved a step closer with the award of planning consent for the £13m scheme.

Sefton Council's planning committee has approved plans for the new Maghull North station, which is earmarked for a site just off School Lane between the existing Maghull and Town Green stations on the Ormskirk branch of the line.

The planned station forms a key piece of infrastructure in the Sefton Local Plan, supporting demand from an adjacent new housing development that will include 370 homes with more properties planned for the area in the near future. It is also expected to relieve pressure on the town's existing station.

Gordon Friel, Merseytravel deputy chairman and lead member for rail, said: "It's great news that the new station development at Maghull North has been given planning approval as it will provide a real boost to the local community.

"It is another example of our long term rail strategy being put in to practice and will encourage more people to use public transport for both commuting to work and leisure activities.

"We look forward to working with our partners in Network Rail, Merseyrail and Sefton Council when the work to build the station gets underway later this year."

The £13m scheme is being funded through the government's Local Growth Fund, Merseytravel and the Homes and Communities Association, which currently owns the land on which the station will be built. It forms part of a wider £340m investment by Network Rail and the Liverpool city region into rail improvements over the next three years.

The proposed new station will include a staffed station building and ticket office with passenger toilet, passenger waiting facilities on platform, step-free access with lifts and a bridge connecting both platforms and the station, a 156-space car park, pedestrian and cycle routes from School Lane and Park Lane to the station and bus stops on School Lane, and future provision for electric vehicle charging points.

Ian Maher, leader of Sefton Council, said: "I am delighted that planning permission has been granted for the new Maghull North station.

"It is vitally important that as our towns and communities grow there is sufficient infrastructure to support them.

"The new station is not only fantastic for the local economy but will further improve public transport capacity and connectivity across Sefton and the city region."

*Work is due to start onsite in August 2017 with the station opening in May 2018.*

https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/northwest/new-merseyrail-station-granted-planning-consent


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> *Liverpool Waters projects to begin "by the end of the year"*
> 
> _Everton Stadium announcement is also expected soon as talks continue with Peel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boss of Liverpool Waters says £300m of investments are imminent at the massive dockside site – and have revealed stunning new images of what the Central Docks area could look like.
> 
> Lindsey Ashworth, development director at Liverpool Waters, says the plan for the central part of the site is moving forward faster than originally planned.
> 
> Peel wants the Central Docks site to be a “world class business and leisure district”, including up to 1,000 waterfront apartments in buildings up to 44 storeys high. It also wants the Central Docks scheme to include 750,000sq ft of office space, as well as a public park.
> 
> So this morning Mr Ashworth told a crowd of investors at the Mipim international property conference in France that eight new plots of land were now being made available for development.
> 
> He also said Peel had already agreed terms with a developer for a new residential project on part of the Central Docks site, next to a new road the council is building to provide access to a new Isle of Man ferry terminal that will sit on the waterfront.
> 
> Together with the development already taking place at Princes Dock, that means £300m of projects are now in the pipeline.
> 
> And that’s without including the proposed Everton stadium at the north end of the site. Peel and Everton are still in talks over that plan and an announcement is expected soon.
> 
> How Liverpool Waters could look -how the Princes Dock cluster will look if all the planned towers are built
> 
> The £5.5bn Liverpool Waters plan was always expected to take decades to come to fruition but Mr Ashworth says the scheme is now progressing well.
> 
> He said: “Look at the projects that are moving forward – there are three residential towers in Princes Dock, there’s an office tower, there’s a cruise liner terminal, and then there’s the Isle of Man ferry, and we’ve got the other developers along the access road.
> 
> “One of these or all of them will start by the end of this year. There’s about £300m worth of projects about to start on site, partly going through the planning process, and by the end of the year at least one of them will have started. But by the end of next year they should have all started.”
> 
> Peel today released a new CGI of what Princes Dock could look like when those residential towers, including the 34-storey Moda Living tower, are complete.
> 
> Today Peel, which hosted an event in Cannes alongside Liverpool Waters agents GVA, also released some new CGIs of what Central Docks could look like. The buildings will be clustered around a 17-acre park.
> 
> The actual appearance of the buildings will be decided by the individual developers who buy or lease the land from Peel.
> 
> Mr Ashworth said: “There’s no development briefs. We’re just saying these are eight plots that are part of the Liverpool Waters masterplan.
> 
> “There’s over two million square metres of floorspace that’s part of that and we’re inviting developers to come along and talk to us about any particular plot.”
> 
> 'Major visitor attraction' could be built at Kings Dock
> 
> The new Isle of Man ferry terminal on the waterfront is also set to include an “embassy” to promote the island to Liverpool and the rest of the UK.
> 
> Any development at the Central Docks site could spark a debate over Liverpool’s World Heritage status. Unesco last year said it wanted Peel “to reduce the urban density and height of the proposed development”, particularly the buildings planned for the central area.


..


----------



## superla

Interesting that they've agreed terms for a residential development on central docks. Is that one of the ones we know about it something new?


----------



## Andy K

superla said:


> Interesting that they've agreed terms for a residential development on central docks. Is that one of the ones we know about it something new?


It's a new development, we didn't know anything about the Central Docks area until today.


----------



## superla

Andy K said:


> It's a new development, we didn't know anything about the Central Docks area until today.


Cheers Andy,i thought as much but couldn't be certain. Let's hope for more public info soon.


----------



## Andy K

Peel has released a new render and further details on their Wirral Waters development in Birkenhead. It's located on the opposite side of the River Mersey. 



It includes: 


Laird House - proposed 25,000 sq ft office block.


Egerton Square - a development like Boxpark in Shoreditch, London. It'll contain shops, event space and managed workspace. 


Residential developments at Northbank - Peel is working with two developers on 'high density' housing on the Wallasey side of the dock. That's the tower in the background. 


Maritime Knowledge Hub - restoration of the Hydraulic Tower (the brown tower in the background) in partnership with LJMU and Mersey Maritime. It's the 'university of the sea', a centre with a focus on developing skills in the maritime sector. 

A render showing the longer term future of Wirral Waters was also released today:


----------



## mmcd

Andy K said:


> Peel has released a new render and further details on their Wirral Waters development in Birkenhead. It's located on the opposite side of the River Mersey.
> 
> 
> 
> It includes:
> 
> 
> Laird House - proposed 25,000 sq ft office block.
> 
> 
> Egerton Square - a development like Boxpark in Shoreditch, London. It'll contain shops, event space and managed workspace.
> 
> 
> Residential developments at Northbank - Peel is working with two developers on 'high density' housing on the Wallasey side of the dock. That's the tower in the background.
> 
> 
> Maritime Knowledge Hub - restoration of the Hydraulic Tower (the brown tower in the background) in partnership with LJMU and Mersey Maritime. It's the 'university of the sea', a centre with a focus on developing skills in the maritime sector.
> 
> A render showing the longer term future of Wirral Waters was also released today:


Great work!


----------



## Paul D

*Everton agree deal for new stadium site*

Everton have agreed a deal to acquire land on which to build a new £300m stadium in Liverpool, BBC Radio Merseyside understands.

The Premier League club and landowners Peel Holdings have reached agreement on the Bramley Moore Dock site near the River Mersey.

It was announced as the preferred site for the club's proposed new stadium in January.

Planning permission would have to be given for any future development.

Iranian businessman Farhad Moshiri bought a 49.9% stake in Everton in February last year and quickly outlined plans for a move from Goodison, which has a capacity of 39,572.

An initial plan was to build a stadium at Walton Hall Park, a short distance north-east of the club's current home, but it was strongly opposed by local residents.

Those plans were abandoned in May, with the club moving its attention to the site at Bramley Moore Dock.

Everton also abandoned plans to move to King's Dock in 2003, and Kirkby in 2009.

Liverpool increased Anfield's capacity to just over 54,000 with the opening of the stadium's Main Stand in September.

Analysis

Phil McNulty, BBC Sport chief football writer

This could be the most significant moment in Everton's recent history.

Goodison Park remains a gloriously atmospheric old arena but even the sentimentalists among Everton's support accept the time has come to move into a new era and new home in line with the ambitions of major shareholder Farhad Moshiri.

Moshiri, along with manager Ronald Koeman, sees this move as crucial to the plan to shift Everton into Europe's elite group, in a modern stadium offering greater profile, greater finances and greater attendances. The new stadium has been regarded as the key to a brighter future from the moment billionaire Moshiri arrived at the club in February last year.

It is also a major move on the way to a dream that has been a long time in the making for Everton and their supporters.
Everton were forced to abandon plans to build a new 55,000-capacity stadium at King's Dock in April 2003 after they could not raise around £30m to fund the £155m project, and a proposed relocation to a new ground in Kirkby failed amid much acrimony from supporters in 2009.

Now, with the backing of Moshiri's finances, Everton seem to be on course to finally move from Goodison Park to a new home in the city's iconic waterfront in the most compelling piece of evidence yet of the club's fierce new ambition.


----------



## Bligh

Amazing update on Liverpool Waters. Can't wait to see that come to fruition.


----------



## Mr. Creosote88

Andy K said:


> Peel has released a new render and further details on their Wirral Waters development in Birkenhead. It's located on the opposite side of the River Mersey.
> 
> 
> 
> It includes:
> 
> 
> Laird House - proposed 25,000 sq ft office block.
> 
> 
> Egerton Square - a development like Boxpark in Shoreditch, London. It'll contain shops, event space and managed workspace.
> 
> 
> Residential developments at Northbank - Peel is working with two developers on 'high density' housing on the Wallasey side of the dock. That's the tower in the background.
> 
> 
> Maritime Knowledge Hub - restoration of the Hydraulic Tower (the brown tower in the background) in partnership with LJMU and Mersey Maritime. It's the 'university of the sea', a centre with a focus on developing skills in the maritime sector.
> 
> A render showing the longer term future of Wirral Waters was also released today:


Wow, that second render looks awesome. A great boon to Liverpool.


----------



## mmcd

Mr. Creosote88 said:


> Wow, that second render looks awesome. A great boon to Liverpool.


Indeed, will look immense!


----------



## Paul D

The Hive - City Docks, Plaza 1821 and the Lexington seen together for the first time. We're hoping to see movement on all three of them this year.



AJD1984 said:


> Princes Dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://virtual-planit.com/portfolios/liverpool-waters/


----------



## geoking66

What a great cluster for Liverpool. Which is most likely to start first? I always mix up the Princes Dock and broader Liverpool Waters schemes.


----------



## Paul D

geoking66 said:


> What a great cluster for Liverpool. Which is most likely to start first? I always mix up the Princes Dock and broader Liverpool Waters schemes.


The taller building has planning permission and the other two are with the planners, they shouldn't have any trouble acquiring permission though. They're hopeful of getting all three on site this year in no particular order, maybe all at once? Nobody knows for sure. Princes Dock is the one nearest to the Pier Head by the way.


----------



## geoking66

Paul D said:


> The taller building has planning permission and the other two are with the planners, they shouldn't have any trouble acquiring permission though. They're hopeful of getting all three on site this year in no particular order, maybe all at once? Nobody knows for sure. Princes Dock is the one nearest to the Pier Head by the way.


Thanks! (And my likes worked again!)


----------



## Paul D

*Major new Liverpool cruise terminal plans
*
Liverpool City Council is set to appoint a team to design a potential new cruise passenger terminal on the River Mersey.

The authority’s cabinet is being asked to endorse the selection team to scope out and develop a new permanent facility at the former Princes Jetty, off Princes Parade.

The council undertook a European wide search earlier in the year to explore how a new and bigger terminal could replace the current facility at the Pier Head, which opened in September 2007 and now generates more than £7m a year to the city’s economy.

The new passenger facility would sit just 300 metres north of the current one and would be able to handle a new generation of turnaround cruises carrying up to 3,600 passengers.

Last year Liverpool welcomed more than 60 vessels, with 120,000 passengers and crew, but wants to capitalise on the cruise industry boom by creating a new passenger and baggage terminal complete with passport control, lounge, café, toilets, taxi rank and vehicle pick up point.

And on Friday (April 21) the Cabinet will be asked to approve the plan to provide a comprehensive package for cruise passengers which could also potentially *include a new 200 room hotel* and 1,100+ multi-storey car park.

To enable the works the council is also in negotiations with the Duchy of Lancaster and Peel Land and Property to obtain new leases and purchase land.

Mayor of Liverpool Joe Anderson said: “Liverpool’s cruise industry has transformed our tourism appeal and given the Mersey a new lease of life.

‘’It has been one of the city’s great success stories of the past decade but we need to relocate if we are to welcome the next generation of super liners and give passengers a full five star experience.

“Appointing a technical team is a vital step in exploring how we achieve that move and if we can, we do it to the highest standards.

“A new cruise facility would also be a huge boost to our plans to transform the North Liverpool docklands and the support we’ve already received from the industry to the idea is hugely encouraging.’’

Following approval to appoint the technical team, the council will then submit an outline business case for a £20m contribution from the Liverpool Combined Authority’s Strategic Investment Fund (SIF) by Monday, 29 May.

If that stage is successfully passed, the project will then progress to the final stage, a full business case. The technical team will then work on the details of the projects with a view to an outline planning application being submitted later in the year.

Although the car park will be for the use of the Cruise Terminal, the council is reviewing locations north of Leeds Street, so it could also support initiatives around Ten Streets and North Docks areas.

The council recently approved a new £20m waterfront link road by extending Leeds Street and this is expected to begin construction by 2019.

Liverpool City Council is also carrying out further maritime and infrastructure investigations, environmental impact assessments and surveys and is working closely with Peel, which owns the Princes Jetty in its £5.5bn Liverpool Water scheme.

Liverpool was named the UK’s best port of call three times in 2013, 2014 and 2016 and scooped Destination of the Year by Seatrade Global in September 2015.

In 2016, Disney Cruise Line came to Britain for the first time and Liverpool was one of just two English destinations they sailed in to.http://www.goodnewsliverpool.co.uk/2017/04/12/new-major-liverpool-cruise-terminal-plans/


----------



## jrb




----------



## Paul D

Flan said:


> *Designs emerge as landowner seeks to rebuild North Docklands plot​*
> 
> 
> 
> Proposals by Snook Architects for the redevelopment of a plot on Lightbody Street show the potential for new homes and a hotel, capitalising on the council’s emerging plans for a creative district at nearby Ten Streets.
> 
> Snook was commissioned to deliver a feasibility study for the 75,000 sq ft site at 4-6 Lightbody Street by owner Jackie Caddick, who plans to relocate her Water Witch boat-building business to be closer to a road network.
> 
> The landowner has had “productive talks with Liverpool City Council” about the proposals for the canalside plot, according to architect Neil Dawson, and GVA has been appointed to market the site to developers.
> 
> The colourful designs show the potential to build four blocks, and open up access to the canal. Three buildings have been designated residential and total 144 apartments, while the fourth could become a hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> The scheme includes rooftop uses, such as a restaurant on top of the hotel, and a heated pool, gym and garden with allotments.
> 
> Lightbody Street sits within the North Docklands area of the city, and the proposals seek to take advantage of the area’s status as the council’s next target area for regeneration.
> 
> On the other side of Great Howard Street, the council recently launched a consultation into the future of Ten Streets, a 125-acre stretch of land from the northern edge of the city centre to the vast Tobacco warehouse at Stanley Dock being converted into flats by Harcourt Developments.
> 
> While there are no detailed proposals, the council is putting together a masterplan to renovate the warehouses at Ten Streets into a district focused on the “creative economy”. The council has described Ten Streets as an ideal location for creative and digital businesses, and said it hopes to blend historic buildings with new schemes, with the successful Baltic Triangle referenced as an exemplar.
> 
> Many creative businesses are already established within Ten Streets and warehouses in the surrounding area. The comparison to Baltic has led to concern from tenants within Ten Streets that attempting to recreate the tech-led success of the Baltic area would be a missed opportunity. A formerly thriving industrial area, Ten Streets has historically been home to manufacturers.
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...downer-seeks-to-rebuild-north-docklands-plot/​


..


----------



## mmcd

Paul D said:


> The Hive - City Docks, Plaza 1821 and the Lexington seen together for the first time. We're hoping to see movement on all three of them this year.


Nice to see these in one render together...:cheers:


----------



## Paul D

*Land deal for major TV & film hub*










CAPITAL & CENTRIC has completed its acquisition of the former Littlewoods building and agreed a 250 year lease with Liverpool City Council to deliver a major hub for film, television and other creative industries.

The building was constructed during 1938 in an art deco style and was used to process the betting slips from the Football Pools – which was run by the Sir John Moores, with his brother Cecil, the owners of Littlewoods.

The buildings further importance is highlighted by the contribution made to the war effort when its vast internal spaces were enlisted in the national interest during WWII. At the outbreak of the war the building’s mighty printing presses were used to print some 17 million National Registration forms in just three days.

The floors of Halifax Bombers were assembled at the building as well as barrage balloons. Its design was such that it became the nerve centre of MC5, the government agency that intercepted and censored mail to break enemy codes. Bomb shelters in the basement areas of the building still contain artwork and graffiti on the walls dating from the 1941 Wartime Blitz.

The new land deal also includes an adjacent six acre development site on Edge Lane.

Tim Heatley of CAPITAL & CENTRIC said: “This acquisition marks an important milestone for us, it is the result of more than five years hard work and the next step in realising our vision for this high profile site.

“Liverpool City Council and the Homes & Communities agency have been very supportive of our plans for this iconic building, which forms an important gateway to the city. We’re excited at the opportunity to restore the Littlewoods Buildings and give it an exciting new lease of life that will put it on a national stage and finally give it the recognition that it deserves.

“Last year we completed the speculative redevelopment of the neighbouring Bunker building, which is now fully let. Bunker has successfully attracted a mix of media and tech companies that will inspire the future of our Littlewoods scheme and we can’t wait to get started.

“Our vision for the site is to see it not just become the heart of Liverpool’s vibrant film and media industry, but a draw to companies in this sector both nationally and internationally. We aren’t looking for companies interested solely in co-location, but in collaboration, to be a part of a hub that can fully capitalise on Liverpool’s world-class offer as a filming location.

“We are in the last throws of finalising the legal agreements with the Liverpool City Region Combined Authority for gap funding to secure the long-term future of this iconic structure. We already have a significant amount of occupier interest which is testament to the standing of the building, given we haven’t yet commenced any marketing activity.”

The next phase of development represents a £35m investment from CAPITAL & CENTRIC, the project once complete will create in excess of 350 new jobs.

Councillor Malcolm Kennedy, the Liverpool City Council Cabinet Member for Regeneration said: “We’re delighted that CAPITAL & CENTRIC have now completed the acquisition of the Littlewoods site. We are well aware of their excellent track record in delivering innovative buildings and I’m sure they will handle this vital piece of regeneration with sensitivity and great imagination.

“The digital and creative industries are a multi-billion pound growth opportunity for the Liverpool City Region over the next decade and this development represents a unique opportunity to further accelerate this sector. The City Council fully support the plans that CAPITAL & CENTRIC have drawn up and look forward to working closely with them as the scheme is delivered.”
http://www.liverpoolexpress.co.uk/land-deal-major-tv-film-hub/


----------



## Paul D

Plans for phase 1 of Paddington Village.



PeterStoba said:


> 1. Liverpool International College (12 storeys) 4,359m²
> 2. Multi Storey Car Park (4-5 storeys)
> 3. Royal College of Physicians (12-15 storeys) 15,000m²
> 4. Sub-station (1-2 storeys)
> 5. Liverpool Laboratories (4-6 storeys) 9,000m²
> 6. Rutherford Cancer Centre (2-3 storeys) 3,322m²
> 7. Residential (4-5 storeys) 6,400m²
> 8. Commercial Offices (6-8 storeys) 13,200m²
> 9. Commercial Offices (7-12 storeys) 13,500m²
> 10. Commercial Offices (12-15 storeys) 17,600m²
> 11. Amenity Pavilion (2-3 storeys) 600m²
> 
> Total space (excluding plots 2 & 4) - 82,981m²
> 
> This gives a total of 893k sq ft of new development, just short of the 1m initially stated, but genuinely exciting times are ahead with this development!


----------



## Justme

^^ Was this the one where Unesco threatened to removed the world heritage status from Liverpool if they built?


----------



## mmcd

Justme said:


> ^^ Was this the one where Unesco threatened to removed the world heritage status from Liverpool if they built?


yes.

Here is an drone motion tracked visualisation...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg4tCRLg29o


----------



## mmcd




----------



## SteKnight

mmcd said:


> Updated Liverpool Waters imagery, plus a few other projects coming along nicely...


Wow, Beetham's starting to look lost amongst all these proposals. Exciting times. Looking forward to seeing some of these big proposals turning into reality.


----------



## mmcd

Few updates from the Wirral side of the city region....














[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmcd

Infinity Waters. 







































[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmcd

[/QUOTE]


----------



## joeyoe121

Those views are going to be stunning


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like seeing the cleaned vs. old parts of the tobacco warehouse


----------



## Paul D

Portobello Red said:


> First I've heard of 'Lime Square'


..


----------



## Paul D

Flan said:


> *WOODSIDE WATERFRONT*
> 
> ​
> The area of Woodside offers the greatest civic view in the UK – that of the Liverpool Waterfront. Located on the opposite bank of the River Mersey from the Liverpool World Heritage Site, the area has massive redevelopment
> potential. This needs to be sensitively managed to enhance the overall offer of this key strategic gateway into Wirral. A masterplan for the 31 acre site is being refreshed to help shape and support a once in a lifetime opportunity to achieve a landmark private sector led development which would drive the regeneration of Birkenhead by reconnecting it to the waterfront.
> 
> Wirral Council is leading on the redevelopment of the Woodside Waterfront. The masterplan envisages a central spine of development linking the waterfront from Woodside Ferry Terminal into central Birkenhead. This spine provides an opportunity for a range of new buildings to provide a mixed use development that will include new leisure, residential, hotel and office accommodation planned around a series of quality public spaces and an enhanced public realm to strengthen the link from Wirral’s waterfront to its commercial and shopping areas.
> 
> The development offer could include:
> 
> • Upmarket hotel
> • Creation of quality public spaces
> • Commercial / mixed use / restaurants / bars /residential
> • Over 65,000 sqm commercial floor space, 200 bed hotel,
> over 580 residential units and 450 car parking spaces.
> 
> 
> The image in this brochure matches up with this image I posted a few weeks back but shows us a bit more of the area. The Birkenhead plans look increasingly concrete and likely to happen especially with the likes of Muse with Morgan Sindall and Scarborough with BCEGI looking to get on board. Could this be the start of a Birkenhead renaissance?
> 
> ​
> http://www.investliverpool.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Invest-Brochure-Property-OCT.pdf


..


----------



## Paul D

> Zanderdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MIPIM UK I Liverpool keen to land transport pilot*
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/mipim-uk-i-liverpool-keen-to-land-transport-pilot/
> 
> Following the publication of a spatial framework for development within the emerging Knowledge Quarter, KQ Liverpool has set out a plan for the future of transport infrastructure within the city.
> 
> Writing in the introduction to KQ Liverpool’s Transport Vision document, chief executive Colin Sinclair said: “At 450 acres, the KQ Liverpool Mayoral Development Zone is almost half of the city centre, so what we do here with transport will impact across the city region and beyond. Using the very latest technology, we want to make our city the best connected and easiest to access in the UK.
> 
> “The proposal here, to attract a futuristic transport pilot, is just the start of what we can achieve together.”
> 
> Key priorities set out in the document include the opening of a station to serve the Knowledge Quarter, a ‘green grid’ of enhanced walking and cycling routes and the introduction of a new street-level transport system. It is made clear that the 20-minute uphill walk from Lime Street to the edges of the Knowledge Quarter count against the area in accessibility terms.
> 
> As far as the station is concerned, the proposal is to connect Edge Hill station to the east of the Knowledge Quarter to Central Station by bringing the existing Wapping Tunnel back into use.
> 
> The document references several cities for possible inspiration with street transport as it seeks to deliver a high frequency, convenient transit route – the Boulevard Carnot raised busway in Cannes, which has the flexibility to be adapted for trams; Tallinn, where driverless shuttle buses were trialled this summer; and Tampa’s streetcar system, which links 11 stops in a 2.7-mile route.
> 
> Liverpool’s proposal for Liverpool is the Lime Line, which would run from Lime Street through the Knowledge Quarter, with a second phase that would directly link all the areas included – proposed stops include Sensor City, the Royal and Paddington Village – through the lower part of the city to the waterfront.
> 
> A similar system to Tampa’s could be a relatively low-cost project complementing Merseyrail, the report observes: “A similar transport link for Liverpool would not need to be a citywide network with multiple lines, as Merseyrail already does that.”
Click to expand...




Flan said:


> ​




..


----------



## Paul D

bluesnapper said:


>





> *Revised plans for Via Verde to be submitted in December*
> 
> Mees Demolition Group has completed clearance of the 700,000 sq ft Via Verde site in Liverpool to make way for more than 1,300 apartments, with a revised planning application due to be submitted by the end of the year.
> 
> The former DP Watson Building has been demolished and the site cleared over an eight-week period to allow a new proposal for Via Verde to go ahead.
> 
> The site on the corner of Leeds Street and Vauxhall Road has been long mooted as a major residential development in Liverpool, with plans for Via Verde first approved in 2008.
> 
> Eldonian Property proposed to build than 400 homes and office space at Via Verde, with the scheme given the green light by the council, despite it being recommended for rejection by planning officers.
> 
> However, this development was never progressed. Eldonian then submitted a second planning application in 2016, including 914 residential apartments across five blocks ranging between four and 12 storeys in height.
> 
> The 2016 application, which had Day Architectural and planner Knight Frank in its professional team, also included 28,000 sq ft of commercial space; 6,600 sq ft of retail space; and a rooftop restaurant.
> 
> Mees Property Group is now acting as developer, replacing Eldonian Projects, and is aiming to submit a revised planning application for the project in December this year.
> 
> Mees plans to start the project in spring 2018, subject to planning approval, and will potentially also act as main contractor.
> 
> The latest proposal includes 1,308 apartments across five blocks varying between 18 and 21 storeys in height. There will be 468 one-bed apartments, 468 two-beds, 234 studios, 78 three-beds and 60 town houses.
> 
> As well as residential accommodation, the development will also provide 55,000 sq ft of commercial space at ground floor and mezzanine level, spread across all five blocks, and 682 parking spaces.
> 
> Thomas Mee, director at Mees Demolition Group said: “This site, often referred to as Via Verde, is the largest on the new northern boundary that is creating space for the expansion of the business district as well as providing a range of residential properties.
> 
> “My team pride ourselves on dismantling and clearing sites of all sizes on time and this vast site was no different with us coming in on time so the next stage of development can take place.”


..


----------



## Paul D

*Race starts for Liverpool cruise terminal construction work*

*Liverpool City Council has issued tender documents to recruit a main contractor for its £50m cruise terminal, paving the way for work to start on site in March next year.*

The council is looking to appoint a main contractor for the new cruise liner terminal at Princes Jetty, to work alongside structural engineer Ramboll, architect Stride Treglown, cost manager Gardiner & Theobald, planner JLL, and landscape architect Hyland Edgar Driver. Aecom is also working on the project, supervising site investigation works.

The new cruise liner terminal is part of the city’s plans to capitalise on increased cruise traffic after the current terminal welcomed more than 120,000 passengers and crew in 2016.

A main contractor for the project will be appointed on a two-stage basis. This will include early contractor involvement during the design development, followed by the award of a main contract once the contract value has been finalised.

The total value of the works is currently estimated at £50m.

Work on the site will involve the controlled dismantling of the existing structures on the site, including Princes Jetty, and the construction of a new terminal on a suspended deck structure.

A new vehicle and pedestrian bridge will also link the new terminal to an existing landing stage. The contractor will also modify other existing buildings including the lower cruise terminal reception building and improve public realm as part of the works.

Once a contractor is appointed, work is scheduled to get underway in March and complete by the end of March 2020.

The council held a public consultation on the plans in September.

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...truction-work/


----------



## Paul D

*Everton exchange contracts on Bramley Moore Dock*

Everton have exchanged contracts on Bramley Moore Dock.

The Blues have formally signed an agreement to secure a 200-year lease on the proposed site of their new stadium and can now focus firmly on securing funding and gaining planning permission.

A statement released by the Blues described the news as “a significant milestone in the project and means Everton effectively now controls the land upon which a new stadium would be built.”

Blues Chief Executive, Robert Elstone, said: “Clearly this is very positive news.

“Gaining control of the site was essential for us to be able to move forward with the next stages of the project – finalising the funding agreement with the Council and preparing for the submission of a planning application - both of which we hope to do in the New Year.

“I’d like to thank Peel as well as Mayor Anderson and his colleagues at the Council for their support in getting us to this point.”

The Blues hierarchy, and architect Dan Meis, must now submit a “detailed” planning application to the Council - with the hope of receiving planning permission.

The statement read: “Everton Stadium Development Limited (a wholly-owned subsidiary of Everton Football Club) and Peel Land and Property (Ports) Limited have formally signed an agreement for the Club to lease land at Bramley Moore Dock, Liverpool Waters.

“The lease, which is conditional upon gaining planning consent for the proposed new stadium and securing funding for its construction, will run for a period of 200 years at a peppercorn rent.”

The proposed new stadium will be a catalyst for £5.5bn worth of regeneration proposals for North Liverpool which is set to be one of the largest and most transformational in the city’s history.

The stadium will help accelerate Peel Land and Property’s Liverpool Waters development - which stretches along Liverpool’s waterfront and is made up of five neighbourhoods.

The new stadium at Bramley Moore Dock will be complemented by a host of leisure amenities and facilities.

Plans also include two new river terminals – a new cruise liner facility as well as the Isle of Man ferry terminal – and a range of office and residential developments alongside a waterfront cultural complex.

Ian Pollitt, Assistant Project Director at Liverpool Waters, said: “2017 has been a landmark year for Liverpool Waters with a series of planning permissions granted for both Princes Dock and Central Dock, including the plans for a new cruise terminal and a collection of residential developments.

“We know that a world-class stadium, on the banks of the River Mersey, will act as a trigger for even more investment and jobs which will be of huge benefit to the whole city region. We’ve been working very closely with all partners to get to this stage and we’re excited to move on to the next phase of the project.”

CBRE, who are acting as advisers to Everton, estimate that a new stadium at Bramley Moore will provide a £1bn boost to the local economy, with a contribution of more than £900m to the region before the stadium is even completed.

The huge financial boost to Liverpool’s economy will see more than £255m spent through local supply chains during the construction phase and once completed, the creation of more than 15,000 jobs for local people and an annual boost to the city of £94m through hotel occupancy, retail and tourism.

Iain Jenkinson, Senior Director, Planning and Development at CBRE said: “This scheme is hugely significant, not just for Everton and for Peel’s Liverpool Waters project, but for the entire city region. The social and economic impact presented by this once-in-a-generation opportunity will be a game-changer for the city.

“And it’s a game-changer not only in terms of the measurable regeneration benefits to the city through jobs, supply chain contracts and all the other benefits associated with a large-scale project, but also through the unique ‘brand value’ that will be development will bring to the city through having what will become a globally recognised stadium on one of the world’s most famous and spectacular waterfronts.”

Peel was advised by Iain Gamble and Luke Taylor at Brabners on all property matters with Colette McCormack at Winckworth Sherwood advising on planning aspects of the deal.


----------



## Paul D

*Hoylake Golf Resort plans could move a step closer*

Plans to create a major new golf, leisure and housing development in Hoylake could move a step closer this month.

The proposed Hoylake Golf Resort will see two new championship golf courses built, as well as a luxury hotel and conference centre.

Celtic Manor, the company behind the South Wales luxury resort which hosted the 2010 Ryder Cup and 2014 NATO summit, is on board to manage the entire attraction.

If approved by Wirral Council’s cabinet on 18 December, the complex would include the only Jack Nicklaus designed municipal course in the country.

A report to the cabinet details the next steps to progress the proposals, including the council expectation that the developers complete the planning and various site investigations at their cost and risk.

The plans also outline the funding options being proposed and indicates the returns the council could expect to see through leveraging its assets and covenant strength.

It also provides the full financial proposal for how the development will be delivered and, subject to it being agreed at the meeting on 18 December, will allow for a full planning application to be submitted in 2018.

Councillor Phil Davies says: “The Hoylake Golf Resort will be a flagship development which will create hundreds of jobs for local people and support businesses across the borough.

“As a globally significant tourism and leisure attraction, it will support growth in our vibrant tourism economy and attract thousands of additional visitors to Wirral every year.

“Building on the success of the 2006 and 2014 British Open Championships at neighbouring Royal Liverpool Golf Club Hoylake, the golf resort will cement Wirral’s leadership position with the international golf community, benefitting from the visitors, tourism revenues and global attention that recognition will bring with it.

“However, it is more than simply two new golf courses. Hoylake Golf Resort will be a key leisure destination with a high-end hotel, restaurants, spa and conference facilities. It will prove to be an attractive offer for international conferences and similar events.”

http://www.movecommercial.com/hoyla...ke Golf Resort plans could move a step closer


----------



## Paul D

Elliot Group’s 38 unit residential scheme, 5 Parr Street/Slater Place, approved


----------



## Paul D

New CGI's released of the Everyman Cinema which is due to open next Autumn.








..


----------



## Paul D

*Work to start on pioneering cancer treatment centre in Liverpool*

Building work will start within days on a pioneering Liverpool cancer centre which could offer lifesaving treatment to hundreds of patients.

Proton beam therapy treatment hit the headlines in 2014 when the parents of young brain cancer patient Ashya King flew him abroad without doctors’ permission to get the treatment as they could not get it on the NHS.

Next Monday Proton Partners, founded by Walton-born ex-soldier Mike Moran, is set to start work on its £35m proton beam therapy centre at the Paddington Village development site in Liverpool’s Knowledge Quarter.

Mr Moran founded his company in 2015 after discovering that his brother’s breast cancer could have been treated with fewer side effects using proton beam therapy.

The treatment is a highly-targeted form of radiotherapy using a high-energy beam that targets cancer cells while minimising damage to nearby tissue.
Read More

New £35m cancer centre will offer life saving proton beam therapy in Liverpool

Mr Moran and Proton Partners plan to open five therapy centres in the next four years. Their centre in Newport, south Wales, will open this year and will be the first of its kind in the UK.

The Liverpool complex will be called The Rutherford Cancer Centre North West and should start offering proton beam treatment next year.

The centre will treat up to 500 patients a year and proton beam therapy will be offered to private and NHS patients.

Mr Moran said last year: “Our mission is to make the best cancer care accessible to patients across the country and being from Liverpool myself, I’m incredibly proud that my city is not only leading the way in advancing treatment provision, but it is also at the forefront of world-leading research projects.”

The Rutherford Centre is a relatively low-rise building compared to some of the others planned for Paddington Village – but the building will be more complex than it first looks.

Last year Mr Moran, who announced his Liverpool plans at the MIPIM international property conference in Cannes, took the ECHO to visit a similar proton beam centre in Nice.

Patients in such centres only see a treatment room, where they lie on a bed.

But in Nice, that room sits in the middle of a three-storey concrete structure, with massive steel structures all around it, above it and even below it. While the patient lies still, tonnes of equipment moves around them to ensure the proton beams are fired at the right cells.

The cyclotron that creates the proton beams is enclosed within concrete walls 3m thick.

Construction work has already started on other projects at Paddington Village, on the former Archbishop Blanch School site.

Morgan Sindall is landscaping the site and diverting infrastructure below ground, while building work has begun on a new and expanded home for Liverpool International College.

In 2014 Ashya King was taken out of the country by his parents who wanted him to get proton beam therapy treatment for his brain cancer.

Their disappearance sparked an international search but his parents insisted they had to do it – and say the treatment in Prague did cure their child’s cancer.


----------



## steppenwolf

I keep hoping for a massive economic crash. It's the only way to kill of that appalling Liverpool waters scheme. It really will be a disaster. Liverpool should look at Amsterdam, Oslo, Cologne, and Hamburg for how to regenerate docks. A pile of naff high rise buildings will not create a bit of the city Liverpudlians will embrace and want to visit. This is not a scheme that will attract international admiration or add value to the city. 

At best this is going to have the desolate character of Salford Quays or Glasgow docks.


----------



## mmcd

*March 2018 update*


​

*Projects
*

Delivery has already commenced with the completion of the award winning Wirral Met College and the delivery of the Kings Wharf Offices.

Funding is secured and the detailed design work is underway for the Tower Road Streetscape Project with works due to be completed by the end of *2019*.

StreetCar is being progressed though detailed design work and a planning application and funding bids will be submitted in mid *2018*,
working towards delivery in *2019*.

In the immediate term, there are five key development projects being delivered across the Quarter to create a high quality, distinct place including:

• the Maritime Knowledge Hub

• a Health Faculty Building (working with a University partner)

• No.1 Tower Road Office Project - commence on *site 2018*.

• Egerton Village - : commence *on site 2018*.

• the Wirral Beacon


*No.1 Tower Road Office Project*





​


----------



## wakka12

Justme said:


> Do you think those latest proposals will appease the World Heritage folk?
> 
> I personally quite like it.


I was just thinking this when I saw those images above! I think it looks lovely. And like a great masterplan overall , with some sympathetic and intriguing designs. If they still think liverpools heritage is somehow being sacrificed well then they can go screw. Liverpool is growing beautifully while maintaing its heritage well, how that is putting its UNESCO world heritage site at risk I dont know. Surely a city thats thriving whilst maintaining its heritage is an even greater achievement.


----------



## mmcd

*Liverpool £50m cruise liner terminal plan approved
*
Liverpool has approved plans for a new £50m permanent cruise liner terminal.

Princes Jetty on Princes Parade will be demolished to make way for the new facility, which will be built on a suspended deck on the River Mersey.

The site will be able to accommodate the world's largest super liners, a Liverpool City Council spokesman said.

The authority's head of city assets Angie Redhead said it could "create thousands of new jobs" and attract "thousands more visitors".

More than 60 vessels carrying about 120,000 passengers and crew used the existing terminal at Princes Parade in 2017, the council said.

The new passenger and baggage facility will include passport control, a lounge, café, toilets, taxi rank and vehicle pick up point.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-43629675


----------



## Paul D

Residential scheme for Monarchs Quay Holdings. Part of wider masterplan including leisure and office space.


----------



## Paul D

The Interpretation Centre in the docks.



>


----------



## Paul D

*Revealed: First look at proposed Gostins hotel on Hanover Street
*









The first images of a planned hotel transformation of the Gostins Building on Hanover Street have been revealed.

Proposals from applicant Hanover Holding for the retail arcade also include a ground floor restaurant, private apartments and a rooftop terrace.

According to plans submitted to Liverpool City Council, the hotel would occupy the ground floor to the sixth floor of the existing building – providing 154 rooms.

A new four-storey roof extension is also proposed which would include “spacious” self-contained apartments. In total, 47 residential units are planned for the scheme.

It’s envisaged that the ground floor restaurant would used by the public, as well as guests and apartment residents.

http://ymliverpool.com/first-look-gostins-hotel-hanover-street/33038


----------



## Paul D

Fitzroy said:


> The brewery chimney adds interesting contrast.





Fitzroy said:


> Architecturally Liverpool is such a multi-layered city.


..


----------



## Paul D

> Cruise Liverpool @CruiseLpool
> 
> Exciting stuff - we have had a Jack Up Barge on site today to commence investigatory works for new terminal 🚤 #CruiseLiverpool @PeelLivWaters


----------



## Paul D

City and River Views at Herculaneum Quay Liverpool.


----------



## Paul D

*“Symbolic moment” for city’s new Cruise Terminal
*









The first phase of construction of Liverpool’s new Cruise Liner Terminal has begun.

An overwater jack-up platform has arrived in the River Mersey to begin site investigations on the bedrock on which much of the new facility will be built.

This jack-up platform will be working for approximately four weeks in order to establish the strength of the seabed near to the Princes Jetty.

Working around the clock, drillers, engineering geologists and support crew will be drilling a total of seven boreholes into the river bedrock, extracting and testing rock samples, to understand the geological layers – or strata – present beneath the site.

Geotechnical engineers are simultaneously drilling a further seven boreholes on land in Princes Parade to carry out ground investigations.

The results for both river and land tests will then determine the design of the piled foundations for the terminal, which will contain a suspended deck, and the associated facilities.

The investigation works are funded by Liverpool City Council, designed and supervised by AECOM Ltd. and performed by Fugro GeoServices Ltd.

The new facility, which replace the current terminal, will enable the city to welcome the world’s biggest cruise ships to its UNESCO listed World Heritage waterfront.

Mayor of Liverpool, Joe Anderson, said: “Liverpool is used to welcoming majestic vessels to the Mersey, like the Queen Victoria the other day, but this unusual looking jack up platform is arguably our most critical visitor this year given the importance of the work its carrying out.

“It is a symbolic moment for the next chapter in the city’s maritime future as these site investigations will determine the foundations upon which our new Cruise Terminal will be built.

“The city is working with the very best in the engineering industry to deliver this very complex project which shows our determination to create a world class experience for the cruise companies and their passengers.

“Much work is still to be done but it will be fascinating to see the terminal begin to rise out of the river later this year.

“This new cruise facility will be a huge boost to our visitor economy plans to regenerate the North Liverpool docklands and create thousands of new jobs which is why we’re putting together the best team of experts to ensure we build this facility to the very highest standards.”

Andrew Merritt, an Engineering Geologist with AECOM Ltd, supervising the investigation said: “It is a pleasure to be involved in such a prestigious and long-awaited engineering project.

“Similarly, it is a privilege to work closely with colleagues at Liverpool City Council to assist them in fulfilling their wishes to regenerate one of Liverpool’s great landmarks.”

Liverpool City Council recently appointed one of the UK’s leading building and civil engineering contractors McLaughlin & Harvey to carry out the first stage of a two stage design and build contract.

The first stage will consist of supporting the council’s appointed design team, led by Ramboll UK, to finalise the design and construction method, including completing enabling works such as the controlled dismantling of the existing derelict Princess Jetty, which has been gifted to the city by Peel Land and Property.

They will also establish the final construction costs by inviting competitive sub-contract prices for each package of works in advance of the second stage main contract award, whilst designing out construction risks. McLaughlin & Harvey will also be fully supporting the Liverpool in Work programme to provide and promote engagement with local subcontractors and suppliers, and offer local employment opportunities.

The main contract works involve the construction on a suspended deck structure and the erection of a vehicular linkspan bridge and pedestrian bridge / walkway to connect the new terminal to the existing landing stage.

It also includes improvements to the existing landing stage, including modification of existing buildings such as the lower cruise terminal reception building, relocation of the building on the northern end of the pontoon and creation of an ancillary buildings for storage and use by operational staff; improvements to Princes Parade to incorporate pedestrian crossing facilities, provision of terminal parking, pickup and drop off facilities, and supporting development.

This year Liverpool will welcome more than 57 vessels, with 100,000 passengers and crew, but the council wants to capitalise on the cruise boom by creating a state of the art passenger and baggage facility, complete with passport control, lounge, café, toilets, taxi rank and vehicle pick up point, to cater for Liverpool’s growing appeal in the cruise industry. The current terminal generates more than £7m a year to the city’s economy.

Now that outline planning application for the new facility was approved by the council’s Planning Committee in April, site preparation at Princes Dock, in Liverpool Waters, is expected to start in October 2018.

The council is also in the process of promoting a Harbour Revision Order through the Harbour Authority to remove the existing jetty and construct the new terminal.

Further planning applications could potentially include supplementary projects with a new 200 room hotel and 1,700+ multi-storey car park to enhance the city’s capabilities in handling the next generation of turnaround cruises, which can carry up to 3,600 passengers.

http://regeneratingliverpool.com/news/symbolic-moment-citys-new-cruise-terminal/


----------



## Paul D

> Flan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Designs revealed for Wirral Waters Maritime Knowledge Hub*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Peel has outlined its plans for a Maritime Knowledge Hub at Wirral Waters, designed by Danish architect Schmidt Hammer Lassen and Liverpool-based Ellis Williams Architects.
> 
> The £20m project will restore the existing grade two-listed hydraulic tower and engine house at the centre of the Wirral Waters site, along with a new-build extension, to act as a centre for marine enterprise, skills, and culture.
> 
> The development is being brought forward by Peel Land & Property in partnership with Liverpool John Moores University, Mersey Maritime, and Wirral Council.
> 
> The hydraulic tower was modelled on the Palazzo Vecchio in Florence but is largely derelict having been bomb-damaged during World War Two.
> 
> Schmidt Hammer Lassen will act as concept architect while Ellis Williams will be delivery architect, and both will be led by Parkinson, which is masterplanner for the 500-acre Wirral Waters site.
> 
> Morten Schmidt, founding partner of Schmidt Hammer Lassen, said: “Designing a complex that is one of the most transformative new developments in the Liverpool region called for thoughtful architectural design that respects the heritage of the existing building, while looking towards the future”.
> 
> “Our design brings the hydraulic tower back to life while creating an architectural expression that connects new and old through beautiful courtyards, a unifying façade, and complementary building volumes.”
> 
> Richard Mawdsley, director of development for Wirral Waters at Peel Land and Property, added: “The design of the Hub and the regeneration of the tower has to be something truly special with education, industry and culture at its very core. The tower is a very important local asset, full of history and heritage and it’s only right that it takes centre stage of the Wirral Waters regeneration project.”
> 
> The Maritime Hub is the latest project to be brought forward at Wirral Waters this year, following planning applications for a £6m office block and a dementia care scheme, put forward in March and April respectively.
> 
> Peel also outlined three major schemes that were due to come forward in 2018 at the MIPIM property conference, held in March this year.
> 
> These include a 70,000 sq ft speculative industrial project with developer Harlex; a £55m, 347-home development in a joint venture with Urban Splash; and the £90m Wirral Waters One, which will provide 500 apartments.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/designs-revealed-for-wirral-waters-maritime-knowledge-hub/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 ..


----------



## mmcd

*New Major Liverpool Film Studio*

Twickenham Studios open large new base at Liverpool's former Littlewoods building.



















https://www.prolificnorth.co.uk/new...arch-liverpool-studios-support-more-2000-jobs[/QUOTE]

http://littlewoodsfilmstudios.com/

:cheers:


----------



## Paul D

Saving a old building while providing a much needed film studios. :check:


----------



## mmcd

Indeed! Exciting project!


----------



## Paul D

Hive - City Docks showing signs of activity today. 





















Liverpool1207 said:


> More activity today...…
> DSC_3092 by R S, on Flickr


----------



## Paul D

Paul D said:


> *Applications detail East Float phase of Wirral Waters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turley has submitted plans on behalf of Peel Land & Property for two schemes at Wirral Waters which include more than 500 homes and 400,000 sq ft of offices.
> 
> Designed by Birmingham-based practice Glenn Howells Architects, the Legacy project forms the western part of Wirral Water’s Northbank, on the East Float former dock, and will see 536 one and two-bedroom apartments with associated parking and landscaping built as part of the first phases of work on the site.
> 
> Legacy forms the frontrunner for a number of other residential-led schemes which also include HoUSe and Mansion HoUSe, being bought forward by Urban Splash to the east and west of the Loft Warehouses.
> 
> Alongside, Turley has also submitted plans for a large-scale office development at Vittoria Studios East, seeking reserved matters approval for the construction of offices, decked car parking with 1,100 spaces, and other associated works.
> 
> Designed by 5Plus Architects, the proposals will be built across four buildings; two larger offices, a smaller office, and multi-storey car park.
> 
> The two applications are the first submitted under reserved matters for the East Float section of Wirral Waters, which was given outline consent in 2012. The 30-year regeneration project aims to rejuvenate the inner Wirral and create up to 20,000 new jobs and 14,000 new homes.
> 
> The two schemes aim to “set the tone” for future development on the site and provide a platform for further investment.
> 
> According to Wirral Waters approximately £200m is expected to be pumped into various schemes between now and 2021 as work ramps up on the 500-acre site.
> 
> Alongside the residential and commercial schemes, the Wirral Waters site will see a £20m maritime knowledge hub, which has been dubbed the ‘university of the sea’ built in collaboration with the Merseyside Maritime business organisation, Liverpool John Moores University, Wirral Council and Peel. Earlier this week, Peel announced it had also submitted plans for a £3.5m arts and retail centre, designed by OMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/applications-detail-east-float-phase-of-wirral-waters/


..


----------



## Justme

Are those balconies or pot plant holders? Seriously, why bother with those balconies? The apartments could be interesting otherwise, and with waterfront views. But on lovely summer days (which we have had a few already this year), people would want to sit out and have dinner on those balconies and look out at the water... but not here.


----------



## Paul D

I'm sure the reality will be a little different, otherwise as you say it would be a wasted opportunity. They look smart though, I hope they keep developing quality like this.

It's great to finally see progress being made on both Wirral and Liverpool Waters, I'm sure we'll see the momentum kick in once all of the latest proposals go on site and complete.


----------



## JHolderness

Wirral Waters looks really nice, there's an almost Scandinavian look about it.


----------



## Justme

I am also glad progress is being made on the Wirral and Liverpool Waters. Both have huge opportunities. Just saying though as from someone who has lived in apartments for the last... what... 35 years, I will never again get a place that doesn't have a huge balcony. One of my properties has a balcony big enough to easily fit 6 adults around a large dining table with space for a large gas BBQ. This is not a huge balcony, but makes it wonderful in summer to have your friends around for dinner and sit outside.

It makes a huge difference to your lifestyle. Now that property is abroad and over here I have struggled to find places with decent balconies. Most are tiny and unusable and before weather is brought up, go to Scandinavia which has much worse weather than here and many new apartments still have big balconies.

I've had so much problems finding decent apartments here that I have pretty much given up and buying a house with a garden. Granted, those are easy to find here.


----------



## mmcd

Mr Bricks said:


> I never said it did anything. The fact of the matter is that the three graces are there and future developments need to aknowledge that. There is nothing progressive and ambitious about the current proposals - that is my point.


I agree that there is little that can be considered progressive about the designs of these visuals for Liverpool Waters and the area in general but we have to remember they're indicative. The only real worry for many of those with a positive interest in the city's ongoing revival is that these images of Liverpool Waters are not solely indicative of the scale (which has shrunken with each press release) but also the standard - that would be disappointing.

We need progressive, world beating ideas but what we must not do is what every other forgettable but albeit needed development in central Liverpool has done over the past 2 decades and that is surrender to context in every possible way whether that is materiality, scale etc.

Liverpool's last real stand out icon of the sort we just wouldn't have the balls to build today was St Johns Tower, prior to that the two cathedrals. Liverpool needs to start creating new icons as a real symbol of it's new found confidence and resurgence and not water down it's architecture or make excuses for small plans that pander in style to the architectural and economic success of yesterday when that very past did nothing of the sort.


----------



## joeyoe121

Surely it's about policy....the Dutch approach to high rise urban development, for example, The Hague has strict policies for the design of the base, middle and crown of highrise developments, as a consequence, they have a city with stunning highrises and even more stunning towers proposed, they are not ostentatious, or whacky/weird shapes and the materials are good


----------



## Mr Bricks

Landmarks are important, but so is context, and unless the waterfront is seen as a whole it won't work.

This worldclass view:










Deserves better than this:


----------



## wakka12

I quite like the shapes of the towers^, it would look so much better clad in stone or white brick though


----------



## mmcd

Mr Bricks said:


> Landmarks are important, but so is context, and unless the waterfront is seen as a whole it won't work.
> 
> This worldclass view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deserves better than this:


Those towers are actually quite good examples of their day. We don't building georgian and victorian anymore. But, what we do do best in terms of architecture is sadly reserved for London at best in the UK.


----------



## wakka12

mmcd said:


> Those towers are actually quite good examples of their day. We don't building georgian and victorian anymore. But, what we do do best in terms of architecture is sadly reserved for London at best in the UK.











This building in nottingham is good example of its day, just because we don't build victorian or georgiana anymore doesnt mean it HAS to be all glass.


----------



## mmcd

wakka12 said:


> This building in nottingham is good example of its day, just because we don't build victorian or georgiana anymore doesnt mean it HAS to be all glass.


I didn't suggest we should build all glass but glass has it's place and can produce some powerful, impactful architecture as well as more pedestrian stuff to fill out the skyline. What you have posted from Nottingham is lovely and it would suit the Baltic Triangle, Ten Streets, Fabric District, Brunswick and a whole host of districts of Central Liverpool that are towards the fringes of the city centre and growing destinations in their own right but this of course wouldn't suit a main spot on a waterfront that is begging to pick up where it left off before Liverpool's post war decline (thankfully largely reversed today) with tall and powerful architecture.

Sadly, for now we don't have developers like those in New York who have actually been able to finance and build new towers in the art deco style of stone clad and so on...i'd love to see Liverpool strive for this kind of stuff as well as the more modern slender talls of Manhattan we see going up.

What I don't want Liverpool to do is sell itself short and think it has to emulate smaller cities as a result of for the moment being forever pushed onto the political backfoot by weak internal politics and feel like we have to grab anything we can. This is being reflected in the built environment sadly, for the moment at least.


----------



## mmcd

*21 Strand | Lift off!*


----------



## Paul D

*North Western Hall hotel project submitted
*









Marcus Worthington Group has applied for planning permission to convert the grade two-listed building next to Liverpool’s Lime Street station back into a hotel.

The building closed as a hotel 80 years ago, and the developer has worked with architect Leach Rhodes Walker on a £30m project to redevelop it into a 202-bedroom hotel with bar, restaurant, gym and meeting rooms.

An international hotel operator has been lined up to take on the building, subject to planning consent, with Worthington hopeful of announcing the deal later this summer. The intention is for an opening date in 2020.

Designed by Sir Alfred Waterhouse and opened in 1871, what was known as the North Western Hotel was used as office space following its closure as a hotel in 1933.

For the last 22 years it has been used as student accommodation, until Worthington acquired the property from Liverpool John Moores University earlier this year.

Russell Worthington, development director for Marcus Worthington Group, said: “The North Western was part of that great series of railway hotels which also included The Midland in Manchester and the St Pancras Midland in London.

“It’s a building deserving of its original intended purpose as a railway hotel and it will benefit the city to have it back in public use for people to enjoy after many decades of being used privately.

“We’re working with a high-quality hotel and lifestyle brand on this project, a brand that can add real energy to the area and improve the visitor experience.

“The project will preserve historical features of the hotel and, in some instances, restore features that were hidden during the building’s last refurbishment. It will help to conserve this important heritage asset for many more decades to come.”

The project team includes Turley as heritage and planning consultant, Fairhurst as structural consultant, Hoare Lea as M&E consultant, Fisher Acoustics, and Vectos as transport planner. Jenics was engaged in the bid to secure a hotel operator. 

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/north-western-hall-hotel-project-submitted/


----------



## mmcd

MODA Twitter. 

What they are almost definitely doing is creating a piling matt, which is basically a platform to allow the rigs to move around the site. The roller you see in the top left will be flattening some type of well graded substrate on the surface, compacting it to create a stable base. I suspect the rectangular shape has already been completed.


----------



## Paul D

Flan said:


> *Maro lodges proposal for 500 Brunswick Quay apartments*
> 
> https://postimages.org/​
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for the £100m Brunswick Quay scheme to the south of Liverpool city centre have been submitted to Liverpool City Council on behalf of Maro Developments.
> 
> Architect Fletcher-Rae has designed a scheme comprising a total of 552 dwellings across four buildings, varying in height from seven storeys to 12, linked by landscaped garden piazzas set above secure enclosed car parking.
> 
> The practice said that the piazzas will provide children’s play space, recreational space and views out to the River Mersey and marina.
> 
> Andrew Rae, co-founder of Fletcher-Rae, said: “The proposed buildings are arranged to elevate residences to ensure that all residents have attractive views across the Mersey and adjacent marina.
> 
> “A strong identity for the landmark site has been developed which also looks to create powerful links with the immediate public realm by introducing mixed-use public spaces that connect with water-front footpaths and cycleways.
> 
> “The rich maritime and industrial history of Liverpool’s southern docks has shaped the form and materials embodied in the masterplan for Brunswick Quay; the proposed design of the buildings and landscaping take cues from this industrial past and are integrated into a simple palette of materials. “
> 
> The planning application incorporates retail and commercial units at the ground floor of the buildings along the riverside.
> 
> Rae continued: “Throughout the design process, the project team has worked in close collaboration with Liverpool City Council’s planning & highways departments, Historic England and The Canals & Rivers Trust to ensure the proposal is fully considered.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://postimages.org/​
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/maro-lodges-proposal-for-500-brunswick-quay-apartments/
Click to expand...

..


----------



## Paul D

Stanley Dock Tobacco Warehouse Conversion, Apartments, retail and leisure. 



Martin S said:


> Some photos around the dock taken yesterday:


----------



## d.watto97

Chris B said:


> From PNW -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot picks Vermont for first phase of £250m Infinity
> 
> Elliot Group’s £250m, three-tower Infinity project in Liverpool will start on site in September after the developer picked Vermont to deliver the first phase of the scheme.
> 
> The developer secured planning consent for the project on Pall Mall and Leeds Street, which is the single largest housing scheme planned in the city centre, in April 2017.
> 
> Designed by architect Falconer Chester Hall, the largest of the towers reaches 39 storeys, with the other two reaching 33 and 27 storeys respectively.
> 
> Elliot shortlisted two contractors – Forrest and Vermont – for the scheme in February this year, as first revealed by Place North West, and the developer has now chosen Vermont to deliver the first tower, which reaches 27 storeys.
> 
> This will feature 260 apartments, split between eight three-beds, 124 two-beds, 96 one-beds and 32 studios. There will also be 10,000 sq ft of commercial space, accessed via Pall Mall.
> 
> Clearance work on the site started in April, and *Vermont is planning to start on site in September with completion pencilled in for spring 2020.* Alongside FCH, the professional team on the project also includes Savills as employer’s agent and WSP as structural engineer.
> 
> Elliot Group’s director Elliot Lawless said 70% of the apartments had been sold to UK or overseas investors, setting a new price record for the city at £398/sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> Article continues here - https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/elliot-picks-vermont-for-first-phase-of-250m-infinity/
> 
> :banana:
Click to expand...











...


----------



## wakka12

Beautiful trio !


----------



## Paul D




----------



## Paul D

* Stadium Development Director Appointed*

Everton has appointed a Stadium Development Director to support the Club’s ambition of delivering a new ground at Bramley-Moore Dock.

The new role will be filled by Colin Chong, a construction industry specialist with more than 35 years’ experience in the development sector. He has successfully delivered a vast range of large-scale projects and has been involved at a senior-level in stadium redevelopment projects at Old Trafford and the Manchester Commonwealth Games stadium, as well as the build of the DW Stadium. Colin also delivered the build of the Park Stand at Goodison Park in 1994.

“I feel privileged to have the opportunity to play a key role in the delivery of what will be a great project, not only for Everton Football Club but also for the City of Liverpool,” said Colin.

“The Club has already done a huge amount of work to get us to our current position, spending millions of pounds to make sure that any scheme we develop is right for the Club and our fans, that the design principles are right and, crucially, that it’s affordable.

“This is a long and complex process, but we have put together a well-resourced team of internal staff and consultants to ensure we are able to drive this forward effectively.”

Colin initially joined Everton from Laing O’Rourke in 2016 as Head of Estates at Goodison Park and has been appointed to this new post following a recruitment process spanning many months.

Chief Executive Denise Barrett-Baxendale said: “The appointment of Colin as our Stadium Development Director is an important step for us.

“Whilst we have made progress on our plans for Bramley-Moore Dock - as well legacy plans for the Goodison Park site - there is a lot of detailed and complex work to do to enable our move to happen.

“The fact that he has had some involvement in the project so far – albeit without being wholly dedicated to it – means he can really hit the ground running with an awareness of what needs to be done next.

“Colin has extensive experience in delivering stadiums and other large-scale capital projects and, together with our strengthened internal team and a best-in-class team of external advisers, we now have all the resource and expertise we need in place as we move towards the crucial planning phases.

“A key part of Colin’s remit will be to ensure that we consult fully with all groups on both schemes - including finalising designs and capacity and developing the best possible legacy for Goodison Park - and we are entirely committed to doing this.

“I’d like to thank all fans for their support and patience to date and hope that they see this appointment as a positive sign of our ambition to move to Bramley-Moore Dock as soon as we possibly can.”

Over the course of the next few months, a period of engagement with local residents regarding the legacy for L4 will be undertaken and a project website containing key information about both schemes will be launched.

http://www.evertonfc.com/news/2018/0...ctor-appointed


----------



## Paul D

romablue said:


> CGI from Space Plus, showing the curved Block B at the site's rear, with the accommodation for seafarers adjacent in Block A
> 
> 
> *Plans in for revived Andrew Gibson House*
> 20 Aug 2018, 08:00
> The redevelopment of the landmark building, on Seabank Road, Wallasey has moved a step closer with the submission of a planning application outlining a total of 137 homes on site, including 34 apartments in the restored main building.
> 
> Andrew Gibson House was built for the widows of retired seafarers. Currently derelict, it is owned by charitable trust Nautilus Welfare Fund. Following a stalled redevelopment in 2016, Wirral Council last year sold an adjacent plot to developer Prospect Capital, which will build three blocks of flats, made up of 26, 61 and 11 homes respectively.
> 
> The building’s two-storey lodge, fronting Blenheim Road, will also be converted into housing, and three new standalone houses built. The modern extension to Andrew Gibson House is to be demolished, and the main building redeveloped.
> 
> Liverpool-based architect Splace Plus has designed the scheme, with Indigo advising on planning. The professional team also includes Hydrock, Clancy Consulting, The Environment Partnership and Bowland Tree Consultancy.
> 
> The site fronts Seabank Road, and the new build elements are to be built at the rear of the site, overlooking the River Mersey across Egremont Promenade, immediately to the south of Mariners Park. Indigo’s planning statement describes the site as sustainable, with a small high street less than 200m away.
> 
> Block A will accommodate extra care housing for retired seafarers and will comprise 26 apartments, with six one-bedroom apartments and 20 two-bedroom apartments over three upper floors, along with a communal lounge at ground floor.
> 
> The 61-bedroom Block B will include 26 one-bedroom apartments, 22 two-bedroom apartments and 13 duplex apartments. It will be a curved building, reaching six storeys at the riverside elevation, but due to the site’s topography, will only rise four storeys from the ‘main’ level of the Andrew Gibson House site.
> 
> At three storeys, Block C is proposed as a walk-up apartment block, with three one-bedroom apartments, seven two-bedroom apartments and one three-bedroom apartment.
> 
> The principle of development is established through previous consents – a 2008 permission approved 34 flats in the main house and 11 three-storey houses – on top of which Wirral Council cannot currently demonstrate a five-year housing supply and is clearly keen, given its 2017 land deal, to save a building that has been empty for ten years.
> 
> Work required within the main building is described as minimal, with the main parts being renovation of windows and the installation of a new lift. The building was remodelled in the 1980s from 40 bedsit rooms to 25 self-contained flats but retains the original plan of the communal rooms and many original features including the main staircase.
> 
> Indigo’s planning statement concluded: “This application is an exciting scheme for the provision of 137 new units of a high quality bespoke and contemporary design in the form of apartments and houses.
> 
> “The conversion of Andrew Gibson House and the lodge will be sensitive to the existing non-designated heritage assets whilst the proposed houses and apartments are distinctive in their design and will raise the bar of design quality in the area.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visualisation of Block B, viewed from Egremont Promenade
> 
> https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/plans-in-for-revived-andrew-gibson-house/


..


----------



## SE9

mmcd said:


> Those towers are actually quite good examples of their day. We don't building georgian and victorian anymore. But, what we do do best in terms of architecture is sadly reserved for London at best in the UK.


There's some rather good brick proposals going through in northern cities at the moment


----------



## SE9

Paul D said:


> * Stadium Development Director Appointed*
> 
> Everton has appointed a Stadium Development Director to support the Club’s ambition of delivering a new ground at Bramley-Moore Dock.


I hope that Everton go for something akin to the Juventus Stadium.

It'd be nice to see the Goodison-style atmosphere maintained in a modern setting.


----------



## SE9

*21 Strand Street* | Strand Street L1

Liverpool forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408122

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Strand House, 21 Strand Street, Liverpool L1

Liverpool ward: Central

Developer: Patten Properties | Panacea Property Development 

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker

Floors: 16

Homes: 383



















The rising core of 21 Strand Street, photos courtesy of Graham Building:


----------



## Paul D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057270972909342722


----------



## Paul D

Novotel & Adagio | Paddington Village | 160 Bedroom Hotel/60 Bedroom Apart-Hotel .



Andy K said:


> ^^
> 
> A better render of the proposal -


----------



## Paul D

Andrew_M said:


> "Planning approval has been received for the new Digital Innovation Facility*.
> 
> The new 1,530m2 facility will be located on the site of the Jones & Muspratt Buildings on Dover Street, directly opposite the Waterhouse Buildings, on the north side of the campus.
> 
> Bringing together complementary areas of research in computer science, robotics, and engineering, the Digital Innovation Facility will be a centre of excellence in autonomous systems, distributed simulation and immersive visualisation to enable collaborative R&D and support businesses linked to the exploitation of digital technologies.
> 
> The University proposes to commence enabling works on the site in January 2019 with completion of the facility scheduled for November 2020."
> 
> https://news.liverpool.ac.uk/2018/11/02/plans-for-new-digital-innovation-factory-approved/


..


----------



## Paul D

Chris B said:


> Three developments that have got underway in Liverpool in the last week -
> 
> *One Baltic Square*
> 
> - 4-8 Storeys
> - 296 Apartments
> - Project Value: £50m
> - Developer: YPG
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2cJ22RF
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2bBX1gG
> 
> Render -
> 
> 
> *Percy Place*
> 
> - Restored Georgian Terrace
> - 9 Family Homes
> - Project Value: £3.2m
> - Developer: Elliot
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2buuoVL
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/QsG9Ss
> 
> Render -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Address at One Wolstenholme Square*
> 
> - 11 Storeys
> - 200 Apartments
> - Project Value: £36m
> - Developer: Elliot
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2cJ27J6
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/QAeXM5
> 
> Render -


..


----------



## Paul D

*Everton deliver strong message over new stadium at Bramley-Moore Dock*

_Everton’s chief executive Denise Barrett-Baxendale says the Bramley-Moore Dock stadium WILL happen - and will help the club compete commercially with the giants of the global game._

This month the club is launching a massive consultation on its plans to move from Goodison to Liverpool’s northern docklands.

The Bramley-Moore Dock scheme would be about far more than just a sporting arena. It’s probably the region’s most high-profile regeneration scheme, with Everton and the city council hoping that it will be a catalyst for the transformation of Liverpool’s northern docks.

The dock sits at the northern end of the £5bn Liverpool Waters redevelopment zone. Under Peel’s earlier plans, the redevelopment of Bramley-Moore and neighbouring Nelson docks could have been decades away - but Everton’s arrival will change that.

Meanwhile, a stadium would be sure to attract other developers, keen to open hotels, restaurants and apartment blocks.

The club wants to show that it has the support of the whole city region for its plans, and wants to promote the regeneration benefits the stadium will bring. So it is launching a three-week programme of events so people, fans or not, can share their views.

It’s an ambitious vision. And the plans are taking time to come to fruition as the club and partners work behind the scenes to make it happen.

Barrett-Baxendale joined Everton in 2010 to lead Everton in the Community, the club’s pioneering and world-recognised charity arm. She became deputy chief executive three years later - and in June this year she succeeded Robert Elstone as chief executive.

And now, working alongside majority shareholder Farhad Moshiri, she is leading the stadium project that she hopes will transform the fortunes of the club and of Liverpool itself.

Barrett-Baxendale met the Business Post to tell us more about the consultation and why the stadium is so important to Everton FC.

Consultation is a massive milestone

Barrett-Baxendale calls the People’s Project consultation “the second most significant milestone” in the project to date, after securing a deal for land at Bramley-Moore.

She said: “Now it really is important that we begin with our formal consultation to provide the football club with the opportunity to listen. That's key for Everton FC.

“We have a great desire to relocate to Bramley-Moore Dock. It's a site that we're very ambitious about and we think is a flagship site, an opportunity for our club to develop.

“Obviously our professionals and practitioners internally are working very hard to determine how the stadium could look, could feel, and how we would occupy that site. “But it’s really important to us that this is a city-region development project. It's a large-scale regeneration project, not just a football club capex (capital expenditure) project.

“This is our opportunity to go out and formally consult with the residents across the city region, hear their views, listen to what they have to say, and then that forms part of our formal consultation in preparation for a planning application.”

Consultation comes before planning application

Bramley-Moore Dock is a highly visible site and Everton has pledged to create an “iconic” home there. So everyone wants to see what the stadium will look like.

Architect Dan Meis and the Everton team are working on plans, but they won’t be revealed until next summer. The club expects to apply for planning permission later next year.

Barrett-Baxendale said: “At the moment, we have conceptual ideas (for the stadium). We need to test and challenge those.

“And once we get towards planning, that's our opportunity then to share more detail with the fans and residents of the city region.”
Wirral and whole region will be consulted over the stadium

Consultation events will be held not just around Goodison and Bramley-Moore Dock, but as far afield as Speke and New Brighton.

Everton and Barrett-Baxendale say the stadium project is so big that it should be considered as a city-region project.

She said: “It's not just about Evertonians though obviously it will benefit Evertonians as we will have a wonderful iconic place to play football moving forward.

“But due to the location of the stadium and also the opportunity it brings in terms of the regeneration benefits, jobs, employment, the construction phase that will go on, it's important that we speak to the wider community and understand how they feel about such a large-scale regeneration project happening in their city.”

What the club wants from the People’s Project

Put simply, the clubs wants the consultation exercise to show that the city region backs the Bramley-Moore scheme.

She said: “It's important that we have support from the residents, from our fans, from the business community, in terms of saying there is a need for this stadium and this is the right location - and indeed the only location when you look in terms of size and mass of the stadium requirements.

“We would want support moving forward from a range of stakeholders, and also want to see greater awareness of what's happening throughout the stadium project.”

The business community in Liverpool is, Barrett-Baxendale says, already onside.

She said: “We've already seen some really positive statements around the large-scale regeneration and the opportunities it brings to the city.”
Stadium ‘will happen’ and board is committed

Given Everton fans have seen two other potential moves fall through in recent years, it might be understandable if some fans were cynical over Bramley-Moore Dock.

But asked about that, Barrett-Baxendale said simply: “This will happen.

“We understand that the fans have had stadium projects that haven't come to fruition in the past. The board is immensely committed to the development of Bramley-Moore Dock and we're working very closely with the council and all of the partners in respect of this delivery. So we're very committed to the scheme.”

Stadium will be catalyst for wider change

The club is keen to promote the fact that a stadium would drive the wider regeneration of the North Docks.

The £5bn Liverpool Waters development has been progressing slowly from Princes Dock northwards, and it could have been decades before Peel considered what to do with Bramley-Moore Dock.

But now Denise hopes the stadium could “bring that regeneration forward by many, many years” - a view supported by Peel itself, which is now promoting the stadium as it promotes Liverpool Waters.

Talking about the city’s waterfront, Barrett-Baxendale said that city centre regeneration “really does stop once you get past the Malmaison and the apartments and you can see a city that is really still in need of development”.

She added: “So as a catalyst, the football club can play a terrific role in inviting others to redevelop that area.”

The city council has announced plans to turn the “Ten Streets” area between Costco and Stanley Dock into a new creative quarter that could become a northern counterpart to the Baltic Triangle. A new Everton stadium could also boost those plans - and would surely attract more developers to streets even further north.

And she added: “The stadium will not be there in isolation. There will be enabling buildings that will join us along the way, whether that's hotels, retail units, apartments, accommodation.... “
Stadium could host concerts and be used all week long

The stadium would have to be much more than just a matchday venue for it to be a business success.

The club is, Barrett-Baxendale says, already looking at what new opportunities it could bring.

She said: “It’s all about being able to increase opportunity in the city around conferences, exhibitions, there could be concerts, a range of things that we're not able to deliver at Goodison Park at the moment, which we will have the opportunity to do in a new site on the waterfront.”
Bramley-Moore will boost Everton commercially

Goodison Park is much-loved by Everton fans but offers the club little room to grow. A new stadium, Barrett-Baxendale says, could transform Everton.

“We love Goodison Park” she said. “It's been our home for 126 years, it's a stadium that holds special memories for people. It's a fantastic place to be on a Saturday afternoon.

“But we understand the restrictions that the stadium places on us now because of the age of the stadium and also our ambitions commercially. There are certain limitations.

“So the new stadium gives us the opportunity to develop a stadium fit for the future. And that's where it will have increased commercial opportunity for us.

“We have waiting lists for season tickets now, so in terms of increased capacity, it really does give us an opportunity to enrich and extend our membership and season ticket numbers in that respect.

“And we can look at the commercial opportunities and partnerships that come with having a new stadium in respect of naming rights etc.
Some big decisions yet to be made

There is still a huge amount of work to do on the Bramley-Moore Dock project, and a lot of key decisions to be taken.

One big choice to be made is how big the stadium will be.

Barrett-Baxendale said: “We don't have a decision at the moment (on capacity). We're still working hard as a team doing some analysis in respect of capacity. But as soon as we reach a determination we'll be sure to share that with the fans.”

Another key decision is how the stadium will be financed. Everton had been set to do a loan deal with Liverpool council, which would have seen the council borrow money before then loaning it on to Everton FC in return for an annual return.

More recently it has been reported that the club is more likely to go with a private investment option. The club has had interest from potential investors but says no final decision has been made.

It’s likely the stadium will take three years to build once planning permission has been secured.
Club wants an iconic stadium - and to preserve dock heritage

Barrett-Baxendale says the club is well aware that it will be expected to produce a great design stadium for such a high-profile site.

She said: “We have an obligation, with the positioning on the waterfront and the commitment to heritage, to create something that is very sympathetic in respect of its design and placement on what is a spectacular waterfront location.

“Dan (Meis) will be tasked with that. He's very clear on the consequences of the site and how we have to work in partnership and protect and preserve certain elements of that site.”

Bramley-Moore Dock sits in Liverpoool’s World Heritage site. And the heritage of the site will certainly come up during the planning process, when heritage watchdogs will pore over the plans.

Barrett-Baxendale said: “It's a natural consequence of that site selection. We understood from the beginning that there would be challenges in that respect.

“But again this is about a partnership opportunity for us to listen to what our colleagues are saying to us in respect of heritage, to take that on board, and develop a project that enriches and brings new life into a dock and doesn't take anything away.”

The dockside site will make a stadium build more complex than it would have been on a greenfield site. That will take time to resolve, but Barrett-Baxendale says fans have been understanding.

She said: “They will know that when you select a site that is as stunning as this, and when it's positioned in an old dock then there will be complications to consider, compared to just going to the back of an industrial park etc. The fans appreciate that and understand it.”

Farhad Moshiri ‘exceptionally invested’ in Everton FC

Farhad Moshiri bought 49.9% of Everton in 2016 and in September announced he was upping his shareholding in the club still further. By next July, the Monaco-based businessman will own more than 70% of the club.

Last year, Moshiri reaffirmed his commitment to the city by buying the Royal Liver Building. And this year, Everton FC moved its headquarters into that Liverpool icon.

Barrett-Baxendale said: “Mr Moshiri is exceptionally invested in Everton football club, which is a delight really - to have somebody who has very quickly gained so much love for the football club and is demonstrating that both in his shares investment and his investment in the city through the Royal Liver Building, and that opportunity afforded us to relocate to the Royal Liver Building with our staff.

“So Mr Moshiri's investment in the team, in the football club, in our headquarters, and most recently in his shares transaction I think is demonstrable to fans that he's an owner who has a lot of care and investment for the team and the wider club.”

And asked if Mr Moshiri was in it for the long term, Barrett-Baxendale said: “Yes”.

You can read the full interview with Denise Barrett-Baxendale in the Business Post magazine, which is out next week.

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...-over-15398288


----------



## Paul D

Chris B said:


> *The Lexington - Liverpool Waters*
> 
> - 35 storeys
> - 325 apartments
> - Project value: £82m
> - Developer: Moda
> - Tallest building to go up in Liverpool since the West Tower (2007)
> 
> The tower crane is being erected today -
> https://flic.kr/p/2cVfLgi
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2cVfL5X
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2cVfKUr
> 
> Render -
> https://flic.kr/p/28hxf8d
> 
> This is now the 26th crane we have up in Liverpool. That is a new post-credit crunch record, and is in fact the sixth time this year we've beaten that record. Now I know that is nowhere near what our friends along the East Lancs have (but to be fair that is something really special going on there), but compared to our other contemporary cities around the country, it's a decent figure. Looking ahead, and assuming we don't lose any in the near future, we have enough likely candidates that we might be able to reach 30 early next year, and be within striking distance of our all-time record of 32.


..


----------



## Paul D

These are six blocks of 646 apartments that have just gone into planning in Liverpool Waters. They're a lot higher than I was expecting with them being so close to an old warehouse.

They're nothing fancy, but in this area, it'll keep the heritage lobby happy. 
Buildings will be stepped up in height the further north they go.



d.watto97 said:


> Here's two renders I found in the planning documents.
> 
> 
> Looking from the Mersey, with Infinity, Ovatus and Princess Dock developments in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern elevation looking from Waterloo Quay apartments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested, the heights of the blocks:
> 
> Block A - 14 Storeys - 55.840m
> Block B - 10 Storeys - 33.675m
> Block C - 10 Storyes - 33.790m
> Block D - 10 Storeys - 34.080m
> Block E - 10 Storeys - 34.540m
> Block F - 14 Storeys - 48.900m
> 
> I actually really like the look of this. The taller blocks, which are set back from the water, are *not* red brick, instead some white clad material by the looks of it. Looks similar to the material used on the Liverpool 1 Hilton.
> 
> All blocks have an underpass for good road connections, as well as the two middle blocks (C & D) seem to overhang Waterloo Dock. There are also timber jetty's for the Millionaires to park their Boats/Yachts there :lol:


----------



## wakka12

What is the white bowl structure with the balloons coming out of it?

Liverpool is clearly undergoing an amazing rejuvenation process though


----------



## Paul D

I don't think that's an exact design, they want to put a 'cultural' building in there but that's many years down the road. It's all a bit vague at this stage.


----------



## Paul D

Chris B said:


> https://flic.kr/p/2egFtnF
> _Copyright to copyright holder._
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2egFtsF
> _Copyright to copyright holder._
> 
> - 5 storeys at the Roscoe Street end.
> - 9 Storeys at the Berry Street end.
> - Due to the rising ground, the ground floor does not extend the whole way across the building.
> - Rear elevation consists of three projecting wings, with amenity space in between.
> 
> The pre-app advice, design development, and final renders as shown above are in Part 2 of the D&A Statement here - http://northgate.liverpool.gov.uk/D...rt2.pdf&unique=1125600&type=MVMPRD_DC_PLANAPP


..


----------



## mmcd

Looking good, shame we couldn't keep the current building facade hno: but a welcome scheme.


----------



## wakka12

mmcd said:


> Looking good, shame we couldn't keep the current building facade hno: but a welcome scheme.


https://www.google.com/maps/@53.399...4!1s02zj0T2mwAyVuHk1P2ltkA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
This?


----------



## mmcd

wakka12 said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.399...4!1s02zj0T2mwAyVuHk1P2ltkA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> This?


Yes, I think had it been retained we could have done something with it, perhaps a modern extrusion that matched the style? or some architectural twist??

Just seems like a solid structure with big windows and a shame to sweep away on this one.


----------



## wakka12

Yeh usually projects are more interesting if they try to preserve what is already there, even if its not particularly amazing, they can sometimes make really interesting designs using it, theres a lot of good examples in the revitalization thread, in this case though I think the new building looks just as good or better, and the old thing isnt really of merit, so not a bad situation really


----------



## Paul D

> *New Location For Blue Abyss Facility Announced*
> 
> Plans for the UK getting a new, really, really deep pool called the Blue Abyss, making it the largest facility of its kind in the world, appear to be moving forward, with a location now slated for Liverpool.
> 
> According to a Blue Abyss newsletter sent out this month:
> 
> “In the late summer of 2018 we were made aware of the Wirral Waters regeneration project within the Mersey Waters Enterprise Zone. From first review, a significant, natural synergy between the region’s commercial maritime interests and history and our objectives, was evident.
> 
> In the ensuing months, we built a very good network of connections amongst local and regional government officers, alongside commercial organisations in the local maritime sector, and forged a strong relationship with the owners of the Wirral Waters site, part of the Peel Group.
> 
> With the support of the local maritime community we have also made significant inroads at national level with Maritime UK, and the Department for Transport.
> 
> On the strength of these developments, we have engaged with a substantial international equity fund that has expressed a firm interest in providing the build capital requirements for the Wirral Waters Blue Abyss facility in full.”
> 
> Design and planning approval is slated for completion by this Summer, with construction beginning potentially just before, or around that time frame and official opening in the Spring of 2021.
> 
> The Blue Abyss is designed to be the world’s best underwater research, training and development facility and will cater to scuba divers, freedivers and commercial divers. It is slated for multiple levels that offer different depths for activities ranging from scuba diving to freediving, as well as a 50-meter/164-foot-deep shaft.
> 
> Check out a concept video below released in 2016 produced by Cityscape Digital of what the pool would look like, complete with divers and astronauts training for a space mission, as well as a more recent promotional video.


https://www.deeperblue.com/new-location-for-blue-abyss-facility-announced/


----------



## d.watto97

Liverpool forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2113653

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Kirkdale Train Depot, Marsh Street, Liverpool L20 2BN

Liverpool ward: Kirkdale

Developer: Stadler Rail

Main Contractor: BAM Nuttall

Lead Designer: BCS Design

Purpose: To house the new £460 Million Merseyrail train fleet.

Cost: £20 Million.

Features: 80m Maintenance Shed, 2 Storey Office Building, Walkways, New Train Wash, Demolition of existing asbestos Maintenance Shed.


Here's the first update of 2019!


Since the last update, the simulator building has started to take shape. What would a Liverpool building site be without some form of red-brick? So we knew we had to chip in... :lol:












This should apparently be done by Friday:












The old carriage wash has been demolished with excavations complete. Blinding now being poured today for the Carriage Wash slab:












Artsy one:












The complex Maintenance shed slab continues to be constructed:






















A sea of rebar ready for the 5 concrete pours scheduled over the next week:












The street lights being installed across the site:












Finally, the train jacks have been delivered from Italy:


----------



## Paul D

Possible images of the new football stadium on the waterfront, it would make quite an impact on the skyline if they make it happen.


----------



## Paul D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101023177176690688


----------



## Paul D

Image of two potential new towers from MIPIM.



romablue said:


> Hope you can see this


----------



## Paul D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105772274018332672
https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/mipim-sciontec-reveals-next-paddington-village-office/


----------



## SE9

*The Lexington* | Princes Dock L3

Liverpool forum thread: The Lexington | Princes Dock
Official website: https://modaliving.com/live/location/liverpool


Project facts

*• Address: *The Lexington, William Jessop Way, Liverpool L3

*• Liverpool ward:* Central

*• Developer:* Moda Living

*• Architect:* Falconer Chester Hall

*• Floors:* 35

*• Residential units:* 325


The completed Lexington scheme:


----------



## SE9

*The Spine* | Paddington Village L7

Liverpool forum thread: The Spine | Paddington Village
Official website: N/A


Project facts

*• Address:* Plot 3, Paddington Village, Grove Street, Liverpool L7

*• Liverpool ward:* Central

*• Developer: *Royal College of Physicians

*• Architect:* AHR Architects

*• Floors:* 14

*• Floorspace:* 14,864m² (GIA)


The completed base for the Royal College of Physicians in the north of England:


----------



## SE9

*Everton Stadium* | Vauxhall L3

Liverpool forum thread: Everton Stadium | Bramley-Moore Dock
Official website: https://www.peoples-project.co.uk


Project facts

*• Address:* Bramley-Moore Dock, Regent Road, Liverpool L3

*• Liverpool ward:* Kirkdale

*• Developer:* Everton Football Club

*• Architect:* MEIS Architects

*• Capacity:* 52,000








Land reclamation ongoing at Bramley-Moore Dock, in preparation for the construction of the stadium:


----------



## BoulderGrad

SE9 said:


> *Everton Stadium* | Vauxhall L3
> 
> Liverpool forum thread: Everton Stadium | Bramley-Moore Dock
> Official website: https://www.peoples-project.co.uk
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Address:* Bramley-Moore Dock, Regent Road, Liverpool L3
> 
> *• Liverpool ward:* Kirkdale
> 
> *• Developer:* Everton Football Club
> 
> *• Architect:* MEIS Architects
> 
> *• Capacity:* 52,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land reclamation ongoing at Bramley-Moore Dock, in preparation for the construction of the stadium:


Picture's a little on the old side. They finished filling in the dock earlier this week: 



RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471213793778839558


----------



## SE9

*Littlewoods Studios* | Fairfield L7

Liverpool forum thread: Littlewoods Studios | Edge Lane
Official website: https://littlewoodsfilmstudios.com


Project facts

*• Address:* Edge Lane, Liverpool L7

*• Liverpool ward:* Picton

*• Developer: *Capital&Centric

*• Architect:* ShedKM

*• Floorspace:* 25,548m² (GIA)


----------



## JamieUK

That desk looks like a paddling pool.


----------



## Dale

More Liverpool please!


----------



## SE9

*Anfield expansion* | Anfield L4

Liverpool forum thread: Anfield Road End expansion | Anfield
Official website: https://www.liverpoolfc.com/anfieldroadexpansion


Project facts

*• Address:* Anfield Road, Liverpool L4

*• Liverpool ward:* Anfield

*• Developer:* Liverpool Football Club

*• Architect:* KSS Architects | Mott MacDonald

*• Capacity:* 61,000








Construction progress at the Anfield Road End, photos courtesy of Liverpool FC:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SE9 said:


> *Everton Stadium* | Vauxhall L3
> 
> Liverpool forum thread: Everton Stadium | Bramley-Moore Dock
> Official website: https://www.peoples-project.co.uk
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Address:* Bramley-Moore Dock, Regent Road, Liverpool L3
> 
> *• Liverpool ward:* Kirkdale
> 
> *• Developer:* Everton Football Club
> 
> *• Architect:* MEIS Architects
> 
> *• Capacity:* 52,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land reclamation ongoing at Bramley-Moore Dock, in preparation for the construction of the stadium:


Here are the renders of the up to date, final design, approved a few months ago by the secretary of state. This is believed to be the largest single site private construction project in the UK.























































Here is a timelapse of the construction process in CGI , in case anyone was interested:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463617376893739010


----------



## Ampelio

SE9 said:


> *Anfield expansion* | Anfield L4
> 
> Liverpool forum thread: Anfield Road End expansion | Anfield
> Official website: https://www.liverpoolfc.com/anfieldroadexpansion
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Address:* Anfield Road, Liverpool L4
> 
> *• Liverpool ward:* Anfield
> 
> *• Developer:* Liverpool Football Club
> 
> *• Architect:* KSS Architects | Mott MacDonald
> 
> *• Capacity:* 61,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction progress at the Anfield Road End, photos courtesy of Liverpool FC:


Good expansion but Anfield stadium will look a bit weird ...moreover if we see from above since the each four stand-sides will all be different in term of size and shape








I wish that Anfield continue growing and the ultimate design (up to 80,000 capacity) can be materialised soon


----------



## derzberb

Ampelio said:


> each four stand-sides will all be different in term of size and shape


This makes it unique and inetersting.

If they ever upgrade to 80k then hopefully it will not be that boring "ultimate" design.


----------



## Mister Drone




----------



## Mister Drone




----------



## MarciuSky2

*Planit-IE submits plans for ‘Central Park’ in £5bn Liverpool Waters development.


























*








Planit-IE submits plans for ‘Central Park’ in £5bn Liverpool Waters development


Multidisciplinary practice Planit-IE has submitted proposals for a New York-style ‘Central Park’ at one of the neighbourhoods within the £5 billion Liverpool Water development




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## Ampelio

Mister Drone said:


>


Good progress


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Patagonia Place *| William Jessop Way

*Developer : *Nuvu Living 
*Description :*
31 Storeys
278 Apartments
650m² Retail Space 
*Planned Completion:* 2023
*Worth: *£55 Million 

Thread
--


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^ Although the height and bulk work well along the waterside, there is absolutely no difference in coating and shape that one sees in countless other towers around. One can see identikit towers in Manchester for example: A thin veneer of shiny looking plastic (I know it's not plastic but it visually resembles same), in an elongated rectangular tower, all with Bassetts assorted colours. If the architects/developers had shown an element of imagination and improvement and given the tower the same white stone and grid effect for the entire tower that we see in the lower rise, at least it would stand out more and be less of a clone of so many other similar high rises.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Everton Stadium* | Vauxhall L3

Liverpool forum thread: Everton Stadium | Bramley-Moore Dock
Official website: https://www.peoples-project.co.uk

Project facts

*• Address:* Bramley-Moore Dock, Regent Road, Liverpool L3

*• Liverpool ward:* Kirkdale

*• Developer:* Everton Football Club

*• Architect:* MEIS Architects

*• Capacity:* 52,000 

































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605569591765336064


----------

